# Roux and Tyra Pup



## Jon Couch

This Is Gator our newest member of the family. My wife and I drove 9hrs there (Rogersville, MO) and 10hrs back to Allegan MI. (Lots of potty breaks)
"Gator" will be 10 weeks old tomorrow and is already showing his retrieving abilitys. He is doing 15 to 20 yard marks in the yard with a 2" Avery flasher hexa bumper and plenty of our 5-6 retrieve lessons down the hall. Can't ask for more. We purchased "Gator" from Santa Fe Pointing Labs and have nothing but good things to say about Ron and Deb. http://www.santafelabs.com/
Hope to have more updates soon!

any one else have a pup out of Roux would love to hear some stories!
http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigree.asp?DogNo=80981
http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigree.asp?DogNo=81515


----------



## labinitup

Great looking pup!

I trained with Frank Price and Roux this past Saturday. Gator's daddy "Roux" smacked a couple of 400-450yd blinds with lots of factors in between!

William W


----------



## MRGD

I almost got one of those pups, but found one I couldn't resist before the breeding took place. I will have one some day. Ron and Deb are great folks.

tt


----------



## xqwerty13x

awww cute pup ! 
i almost got one too ... just missed out !
i am gettin one from rage x bo.
i'll be driving to rogersville in a few weeks !
cant wait to meet deb , so far shes been great !


----------



## FowlDawgs

Great looking pup!! I will have a Roux pup someday. I'm thinking real seriously about getting a pup out of Roux and GRHRCH UH Thunder's Gumbo Maya "Maya".

Cory


----------



## Jeff Huntington

xqwerty13x said:


> awww cute pup !
> i almost got one too ... just missed out !
> i am gettin one from rage x bo.
> i'll be driving to rogersville in a few weeks !
> cant wait to meet deb , so far shes been great !


I've got a YML from Rage x Bo...picking him up Saturday 26th. When will you be there?


----------



## lynette

Nice puppy and the colour is perfect of course


----------



## oakwood

Hello Duck Creek

I made the trip to Rogersville. I had first pick females. Was interested in a pup out of Tyra way before they even breed her the first time. Tyra is one intense female. I have never seen Roux run but trusted Debs decision. I will get a chance to see him run this year.

I got the female with out a collar. She definately seems to have another gear from most of the pups I have had. My two sons each throw a mark for her every other day. She is been doing up to fifty yds. She loves the walks through our trees and gets to sneak in the house once in a while even though my wife is against it. I will try to get a picture up later or e-mail me and I can send you a pic. [email protected]

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Jon Couch

I know that little female well. If she hadn't been spoken for I would of had 2 pups in the truck when I left. She by far had more retrieve than any of the other pups. Great pup with a great hunting or competative future ahead of her. I am pretty lucky, my wife is an agriscience teacher and FFA advisor. So Gator gets to go to school with her every day. We play fetch (4-5 retrieves) every morning and every night. Thankfuly my wife grew up with dogs in the house and she lets my dogs stay there with us. I did the same thing with my back female 
DUCK CREEK'S ALL RILED UP aka "RILEY" and she is bumper *CRAZY!!!! So hopefully "Gator" will be the same.

I'll post some more pics soon*


----------



## labinitup

oakwood said:


> I will get a chance to see him run this year.


You wont be disappointed!

William W


----------



## Rich Schultheis

Be there saturday the 26th or sunday the 27th to pick up my black male from the rage x bo litter.


----------



## Jeff Huntington

oakwood said:


> Hello Duck Creek
> 
> I made the trip to Rogersville. I had first pick females. Was interested in a pup out of Tyra way before they even breed her the first time. Tyra is one intense female. I have never seen Roux run but trusted Debs decision. I will get a chance to see him run this year.
> 
> I got the female with out a collar. She definately seems to have another gear from most of the pups I have had. My two sons each throw a mark for her every other day. She is been doing up to fifty yds. She loves the walks through our trees and gets to sneak in the house once in a while even though my wife is against it. I will try to get a picture up later or e-mail me and I can send you a pic. [email protected]
> 
> Enjoy the ride!


Brad,

You are not lying about that pup. We visited the pups looking at my litter and she brought the chocos out (week before you guys picked up). Holy cow that female is going to be a spitfire. She would not let that paint roller go.

We tried to distract Deb and Ron, grab the pup and run for it...but Deb had my address!!!


Looking forward to the 26th...when Bocephus's Ragin Cadence "Cade" comes home.

Jeff


----------



## Charles C.

Don't take this the wrong way, bayou beagle, and you may not care, but it would be Bocephus' Ragin Cadence rather than Bocephus's.


----------



## Jeff Huntington

Charles C. said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, bayou beagle, and you may not care, but it would be Bocephus' Ragin Cadence rather than Bocephus's.


You are correct and I appreciate the observation...gives me 7 more spots for letters!


----------



## Jon Couch

Was also wondering if anyone had any suggestions on a registered name for "Gator". My kennel name is Duck Creek Kennels and my other dogs were registered with Duck Creek's as the prefix. Any suggestions are much appreciated

Thanks again

Jon Couch

P.S. more pics coming soon!


----------



## Jeff Huntington

Duck Creek said:


> Was also wondering if anyone had any suggestions on a registered name for "Gator". My kennel name is Duck Creek Kennels and my other dogs were registered with Duck Creek's as the prefix. Any suggestions are much appreciated
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Jon Couch
> 
> P.S. more pics coming soon!


Jon,

I would ask this question on its own thread, most folks here are pretty creative and your question is buried in this thread.

Jeff


----------



## GilWlsn

I didn't have to drive near as far as the rest of you, I live 30 minutes from Deb & Ron. I got the male with the "white" tail. On heck of a dog! I too, from the first time I saw Tyra wanted a pup out of her ( really I tried to talk Ron out of that potlicker everytime I saw Him LOLOL). Deb and Ron are truly standup people and you can take what they say to the bank (well,,,unless Deb isn't telling you the total truth to keep a christmas present a big suprise). I trusted thier judgement on the father. The day we picked up Wilson's God of Thunder (call name Thor) with 2 owners, 2 pups and 2 strangers in front of the kennels, when Tyra was let out she blew by all of us to get the Dokken the pups had been playing with 30 minutes before behind the pigeon house then heeled for more! What a dog! I only hope we can do right by a dog of this caliber. Thanks again Deb and Ron and cann't wait for you to see this, as of yesterday, 20 lb monster!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Tyra and Roux Breeding Nov 2007: I to made a trip to Missouri to pick up our chocolate lab female pup. We named her Missouri River's Wing and a Prayer. Her call name is Ammo. We are very impressed with our pup. 
I sent the breeder Sante Fe Labs a video of Ammo at 6 to 7 weeks old when she was making retrieves at 20 to 40 yards. Ammo is now 10 weeks of age and is making retrieves at 100 yards and delivering to hand. I saw your Chocolate Male (Mr. Blue) now "Gator" when I was there to pick up my female. He would of been my pick of the males. However, all the puppies looked exceptional.


----------



## Jon Couch

We have so much snow now that I am hesitant to throw marks outside. Not sure if he would find them. Gator is very aggressive though. On our inside marks he trips over his head when he tries to pick up the bumper. Can't wait until the snow melts and we can lengthen him out.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

We have a litter mate to Gator. There is about 4-6 inches of fresh snow here. 
Ammo loves it. We throw short marks (a light toy) that doesn't sink in the snow when it lands. She ponces on it and comes back with her face covered with snow. Have fun!! We are on our way now to go play. We have been videoing her since she was 6 weeks and 4 days old.


----------



## Jon Couch

Thanks for the response Micki We can't wait to get one of Ammo's toys.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Jon - Ammo weighed 21 lbs last thursday at 13 weeks. She is retrieving marks at 200 yards with lots of factors. Pretty amazing!


----------



## lynette

FowlDawgs said:


> Great looking pup!! I will have a Roux pup someday. I'm thinking real seriously about getting a pup out of Roux and GRHRCH UH Thunder's Gumbo Maya "Maya".
> 
> Cory


I've seen that posted on Waterdog.. I'd like one myself..Why should Aussie have the only Yank import


----------



## KNorman

lynette said:


> I've seen that posted on Waterdog.. I'd like one myself..Why should Aussie have the only Yank import


I know this is a Roux x Tyra thread......but....

My Roux x Maya litter post slipped to Page 2

Maya is dragging her feet just a hair on peak ovulation. The vet thought she might be bred by today, but he told me she's lagging just a tad, but starting to progress really well and will probably be inseminated Tuesday or Wednesday (best guess).

I have two interested parties deciding males but no deposits received yet. Pick male available.

Three females deposits down and reserved.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## lynette

Just trotted over to Waterdog and had a looksee, nice girl


----------



## FOM

lynette said:


> I've seen that posted on Waterdog.. I'd like one myself..Why should Aussie have the only Yank import


Well I know someone who has experience with taking care of a puppy and getting the paperwork and such all squared away if interested  Will do it for free, too....mmmmmm, puppy breath! But wait, will the puppy be a chocolate?? :shock: ;-)

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## MooseGooser

MoosetoGooseranch!!!

Just curious!!! What goes on at your place??

Gooser


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

MooseGooser - A little fishing a little hunting and a little dog training.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Here are two pictures of Ammo. 







Relaxing in her kennel.







After her first duck hunt across the river.
Does anyone else have any pictures of their pups from the litter?


----------



## Jon Couch

The Roux and Tyra pups are now just over 16 weeks, and I was just wondering how all of you were doing with your pups. Gator is getting large and becoming a dark chacolate. He actualy looks just like his daddy from the puppy pics I have seen on his web page. He is a dream to train. Extremely smart and bidable. By far one of the best pups I have ever worked with. Oh and by the way he is a choco! LOL


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Do you have any recent pictures of Gator? We would like to see that Big Guy! Ammo only weighed 29 pounds last week. Cannot believe they are 4 months old today. We started FF with her this morning. Based on all of her field work we fell she's ready even though she is so young. I agree that these pups are extremely smart and bidable. Ammo is a beautiful dark chocolate as well. When can we expect some pictures of Gator?


----------



## Rick_C

I saw there is another Roux litter posted in the classifieds....hearing about all your pups makes me very interested. Anyone know anything about the breeder or dam?

Continued good luck with your pups.


----------



## Jay Dufour

This is toby out of Wisenor's litter with Roux


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

He's cute! How old is he and how is he doing?


----------



## GilWlsn

Wilson's God of Thunder ( Thor) is one AMAZING dog. (Well, right now he is asleep in the middle of the living room). Last weekend we were able to get in the water. After a light intro on friday, we went back on Saturday and at his pace, 39 fun bumpers, he was nailing and swimming retrieves. Sunday, we got 30 and 40 yard marked water retrieves with alot of chop on the water with a very over cast sky. The 42lb machine locked on, and short of one retrieve (damn goose wanting to land of the pond) never missed a one! We too started FF this week, day 1.) OK this isn't bad. day 2.) holding bumper. day 3.) reaching for bumper with no pressure applied. I have to remember he is only 17 weeks old and go through all the steps or we could have problems later. I don't know how much Roux had to do with this. I know Tyra and LOVE THAT DOG! And Thor acts alot like her but looks scaringly like his dad!.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Thanks for the update!! Sounds like these pups have what it takes. Do you have any recent pictures of Thor?


----------



## GilWlsn

Going to Santa Fe's Labs tomorrow. Deb says she's going to post some.


----------



## MRGD

I am really interested to see how these pups turn out. I hope they are great, and I can get one someday.

tt


----------



## Jeff Huntington

GilWlsn said:


> Wilson's God of Thunder ( Thor) is one AMAZING dog. (Well, right now he is asleep in the middle of the living room). Last weekend we were able to get in the water. After a light intro on friday, we went back on Saturday and at his pace, 39 fun bumpers, he was nailing and swimming retrieves. Sunday, we got 30 and 40 yard marked water retrieves with alot of chop on the water with a very over cast sky. The 42lb machine locked on, and short of one retrieve (damn goose wanting to land of the pond) never missed a one! We too started FF this week, day 1.) OK this isn't bad. day 2.) holding bumper. day 3.) reaching for bumper with no pressure applied. I have to remember he is only 17 weeks old and go through all the steps or we could have problems later. I don't know how much Roux had to do with this. I know Tyra and LOVE THAT DOG! And Thor acts alot like her but looks scaringly like his dad!.


Your doing FF at 17 wks???? Is this some sort of puppy FF or the real mcCoy?


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

bayou beagle said:


> Your doing FF at 17 wks???? Is this some sort of puppy FF or the real mcCoy?


I don't know what Thor's doing but Ammo is doing the real McCoy!


----------



## GilWlsn

Real Mccoy. Did water retrieves again today, not much time so made them short. The only issue we had was the Mallards wanting to drop in and join us! I mean dead on and down the barrel kind of stuff. Thor looked at them like "haaayyyy let's get some of those"!


----------



## FowlDawgs

You're doing FF at 17 weeks?? I'm no Danny Farmer or nobody like that, but that seems way too early to me...IMHO

Cory


----------



## Jeff Huntington

So you are FF at 17 weeks. How mature is the pup to understand the pressure?


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

I believe Leonard F started FF with Chena River Chavez at 16 weeks. I asked Howard N when he FF Chena River Wild Lady "Pricy" and he told me at 4 and half months. We trained with both of these individuals and watched both of these pups work. Our pup Ammo is extremely bidable and doing the work. She is at a point in her training were if we do not FF her we would not be able to take her to that next level. I do agree that this seems to be very young. However, it is definitely not unheard of.


----------



## GilWlsn

Same place I'm (we're) at. When I say I've started FF that's exactly it. Hold. We started light ear pinch after 4 days of "forcing hold'". I'm totally convinced this dog will understand and except the pressure. We're moving slow because at this time, time is all we have. The beauty of Thor is, he is FULL of retrieving drive but a whimp when it comes to correction. You don't have to "over correct" this dog to get him to produce. If he's corrected it's "oh ya, ok" and then we move on. He also ges alot of time to just be a pup, once again right now he's doing the upside down in the living room floor chasing his tail with the whole family laughing at him! What fun dogs!!!


----------



## Howard N

Moosetogooseranch said:


> I believe Leonard F started FF with Chena River Chavez at 16 weeks. I asked Howard N when he FF Chena River Wild Lady "Pricy" and he told me at 4 and half months. We trained with both of these individuals and watched both of these pups work. Our pup Ammo is extremely bidable and doing the work. She is at a point in her training were if we do not FF her we would not be able to take her to that next level. I do agree that this seems to be very young. However, it is definitely not unheard of.


I believe Lenny was done with force fetch at 16 weeks with Chavez. I didn't start ff with Pricey until 4.5 months.


----------



## Jeff Huntington

Thanks for the replies Moose and Gil...

makes sense. I've got a Bo X Rage 12 wk pup from Santa Fe....and he has that strong drive also. Seems that Deb did a good job picking Sires for her girls.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Howard N said:


> I believe Lenny was done with force fetch at 16 weeks with Chavez. I didn't start ff with Pricey until 4.5 months.


Thanks for the correction Howard.


----------



## AlexM

Makes me wish I would have gotten ahold of her sooner so I could have gotten on the list as well!! I didn't contact her until all the deposits were filled and she wasn't accepting anymore... Maybe I'll get on the list if she does a repeat breeding!


----------



## Bayou Magic

AlexM said:


> Makes me wish I would have gotten ahold of her sooner so I could have gotten on the list as well!! I didn't contact her until all the deposits were filled and she wasn't accepting anymore... Maybe I'll get on the list if she does a repeat breeding!


I'm not speaking for Deb, but she has already contacted me to repeat the breeding. Not sure of the anticipated date. Please contact her at Santa Fe Labs to confirm. With reports like these, I may keep one for myself.

I have received very good reports regarding some of Roux's other litters. I encourage anyone with his pups to give me some feedback - the good and the bad. Just to set the record straight, good reports are directly related to genetics. Bad reports are directly related to poor training. 

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN

Howard,

What was the effect of that early pressure on later training ? PM is ok. 

JK


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Bayou Magic said:


> I'm not speaking for Deb, but she has already contacted me to repeat the breeding. Not sure of the anticipated date. Please contact her at Santa Fe Labs to confirm. With reports like these, I may keep one for myself.
> 
> I have received very good reports regarding some of Roux's other litters. I encourage anyone with his pups to give me some feedback - the good and the bad. Just to set the record straight, good reports are directly related to genetics. Bad reports are directly related to poor training.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Frank


I have already sent my deposit in for the next breeding! Smile


----------



## Lance-CO

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> Howard,
> 
> What was the effect of that early pressure on later training ? PM is ok.
> 
> JK


 
I want to know too Howard


----------



## GilWlsn

Wilson's God Of Thunder


----------



## GilWlsn

Frank, LOL on the good and bad! If you need anyone for a reference on Roux's pups, I'll be glad to talk him up. Yesterday was 100 yard marks working with another dog. The "little guy" and I use that term loosely, floated on the first mark, down wind thank god, got the first and nailed the others. Thanks Deb on the pictures!!


----------



## Howard N

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> Howard,
> 
> What was the effect of that early pressure on later training ? PM is ok.
> 
> JK


Pricey's and Chavez's acomplishments are a matter of record.

Chavez had 119.5 open points and 42.5 amateur points according to the AKC store. 

Pricey had 112.5 open points and 43 amateur points at the same sight. 

When she was a puppy I certainly didn't want to hold Pricey back she took what I presented to her and wanted more. 

Lenny had Chavez crawling off the line, I had Pricey flying.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN

So with that Howard, your a better trainer than Len ?? 
Or that's what Chavez needed to be successfull ?


JK


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Howard we remember it just as you stated. Pricey was always flying high. Chavez was screwed down tight. You could see Greatness from a very very early age. There was no doubt if the dogs stayed healthy they were going to be at the top of the competition.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Gil, I see that Thor is Tall, Dark and Handsome!


----------



## Jon Couch

Hey guys,

We too have been through hold and walking hold. Both required very little pressure, and at times I used more than was needed to make sure that Gator understood what the pressure was for and how to get out of it. Gator looks identical to Thor. He weighed in at 38lbs yesterday. He has been doing great on his marks. Using alot of mixed distance and different cover. I did have one set back ( in some cover Gator ran over the mark and winded the other bumpers my son had laid at his feet. My son not paying attention and not hearing me yell at 120yrds. Gator got one, he is soo smart that now if he has to hunt he goes right to my sons feet.) Isnt dog training fun. Gators adult teeth are now coming in so we put a halt on FF untill they are all in ( his mouth seem to be sore) still working on those pics for you guys. I need my wife to bring the camera cord home from work so I can post them. Hope all of the other Gator and Tyra pup owners are enjoying their pups as well as I am.


----------



## Howard N

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> So with that Howard, your a better trainer than Len ??
> Or that's what Chavez needed to be successfull ?
> 
> 
> JK


.

Nope, I wasn't and am not as good a trainer as Len. He had his ideas on how to get a dog to do right and at what ages to do it. He went to many nationals won one and finished two others I think. When I've done that I might consider myself good enough to be included in the same group as him. 

On if that was what Chavez needed to be successfull I don't think so. I believe he would have been good with most programs.


----------



## GilWlsn

You're doing FF at 17 weeks?? I'm no Danny Farmer or nobody like that, but that seems way too early to me...IMHO

Cory

Just watched Danny Farmer and Judy Aycock's video to see were I need to be and the dog the started on hold was 5 months old.....HMMMM?


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Ammo was off the tail gate after 4 days. On day 5 she was on the ground and day 6 she started the ladder drill. Three times per day with 12 bumpers 10 yds apart. AM. - She got to 6 before requiring ear pinch. Noon attempt was 8 before requiring ear pinch. Evening session: She got to 10 before requiring ear pinch. I figure tomorrow she will pick up all 12 successfully. She picks the bumper up and returns to heel and holds until given the release (drop) command. We will then be pretty much through FF so she can return back to marks, lining drills, and sight blinds. It will be more fun for all of us .


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Nice collar


----------



## Jon Couch

Well I know that some of you have been waiting for me to post some pics of Gator. So here they are. To kinda give you and idea of how big he is getting the one picture is of him and my Blf that just turned ONE on Jan 10th. and she weights around 65lbs.
View attachment 814
View attachment 815
View attachment 816
View attachment 817
View attachment 818
View attachment 819

P.S. three of the are from a month or two ago. Can you guess which ones?


----------



## Warren Flynt

MoosetoGooseRanch:

I rarely do this, nor do i know of your training 'successes' or knowledge- but i feel this needs to be said:

Force Fetching a dog at such a young age is generally, not exclusively, but generally, a poor decision. Yes, Chavez may have been forced by 16 weeks, and that is TRULY amazing.Certain dogs are anomolies, ones that fall outside the standard deviation of progression. However- and I summarize from the words of Mary Howley referring to Lottie- "Some dogs are TRULY exceptional... Dogs like Lottie... with that, there needs to be one caveat; because you have a puppy from exceptional parents in no way qualifies that dog for the same walk"

I overheard her tell this to Tellus Calhoun and others a month or so ago, and i believe it holds very true. 

We often get sooo excited to have our exceptional puppies with exceptional breeding and high expectations. But like Mary Howley said just a few weeks ago- it is reasonable to expect certain traits to carry from the parents, just dont assume the walk will be the same.


thats all i wanted to say. and good luck with your Roux pup. Frank is a very nice man with fine animals.

Warren Flynt


----------



## Trevor Toberny

moosetogooseranch,

FF isnt how fast they can pick it up with no pressure.I havent read all the pages so maybe someone has already said this but if you did all that in 6 days and she kept picking them up with a ear pinch here and there your not getting one of the points of FF, for your dog to work through pressure and know how to turn it off and if you arent applying pressure but very rarely the dog cant learn..Just my.02


----------



## GilWlsn

Great looking pups, moose to goose and duck creek! It's amazing how much Gator and Thor look alike! And Ammo is one classy lady!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

flyntwt said:


> MoosetoGooseRanch:
> 
> I rarely do this, nor do i know of your training 'successes' or knowledge- but i feel this needs to be said:
> 
> Force Fetching a dog at such a young age is generally, not exclusively, but generally, a poor decision. Yes, Chavez may have been forced by 16 weeks, and that is TRULY amazing.Certain dogs are anomolies, ones that fall outside the standard deviation of progression. However- and I summarize from the words of Mary Howley referring to Lottie- "Some dogs are TRULY exceptional... Dogs like Lottie... with that, there needs to be one caveat; because you have a puppy from exceptional parents in no way qualifies that dog for the same walk"
> 
> I overheard her tell this to Tellus Calhoun and others a month or so ago, and i believe it holds very true.
> 
> We often get sooo excited to have our exceptional puppies with exceptional breeding and high expectations. But like Mary Howley said just a few weeks ago- it is reasonable to expect certain traits to carry from the parents, just dont assume the walk will be the same.
> 
> 
> thats all i wanted to say. and good luck with your Roux pup. Frank is a very nice man with fine animals.
> 
> Warren Flynt


Thank You for your imput. I would agree with you that in most cases force fetching at such a young age is a bad idea. However, Ammo has been running marks, sight blinds and channel blinds and where she's at now she could not advance further without force fetch. 
All of the above was accomplished without the use of an E collar. The collar in the picture was just an old collar we have her wearing for weight. With a pro's guideance we put her through the FF process. She is now past the ladder drill and back to a pile at 100 yds with 9 bumpers. Ammo 
has had hundreds and hundreds of marks well into the thousand of marks. Not marks thrown from your side either. She has picked up marks up to 300 yards with lots of variables. In fact the pro that we have been working with said he's never seen a dog at that age do marks that long and that hard before. She does channel blinds up to eighty yards and marks with double water entries. She does sight blinds with terrain and cover changes. We will be introducing her to the E collar and will reinforce the ff with the E collar later this week. Time will tell as her derby career gets into full swing. For others reading I would say our goal is to keep our pup high and our success is based on teaching first and foremost. We have trained only two retrievers ourselves but have had an opportunity to have trained and worked with some very exceptional pro trainers and amateurs. One of the dogs that we trained was a FC AFC and qualified for his first national at 2 years and 4 months. He went on to qualify for 2 Opens and 4 Am. Nationals. Ammo is enjoying what she was breed to do and doing things with Ease or we wouldn't be this far along.


----------



## Warren Flynt

MooseToGoose:

I didnt intend to or want to appear abrasive; So, Im glad my post was taken as nothing more than an objective opinion formed from observing too many trainers trying to push 'progress'. 

It sounds like you know the game and have good (also objective) trainers to help ya'll (sorry, I just cant help the colloquialism) along.

I look forward to hearing about your progress. Keep us informed. Oh, and those are some good looking chocolate pups!


Best of Luck,

Warren Flynt


----------



## Jon Couch

Hey Micki,

Regonize that Duck! LOL


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

I did indeed. Thanks for the pics. Gator is looking Good!!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Happy Easter Everyone!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Chocolate goes with pink don't you think?
Wishing all of you a Blessed Easter!


----------



## Matt McKenzie

Moosetogoose,
I really want to hear about how this dog is doing when it ages out. Keep us posted.


----------



## Jon Couch

LOL,

Micki I didn't even notice that Ammo was in the pic. I had to take a double take! She looks like a beauty. I'll send some more pics of Gator soon.

Jon


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Looking forward to it. 
Thought you might want to see this. We found this place to train just a few miles from our house in California. Wish the picture showed the last body of water better. I would say it's at least 50 yards across that last section. After throwing two marks short, I decided to go clear around to the other side. We estimated the mark to be 280 yards. Ammo had to go through 5 bodies of water to the mark. Bill said she took a laser line up until, that last body of water. She faded half way between me and the mark but corrected and went right to the bumper. We couldn't believe it but then again, she's always doing things we can't believe.


----------



## DSemple

Moosetogooserranch

Beautiful water, a lot of people are going to be jelous. 

Any way to mark the line and the fall?

...Don


----------



## GilWlsn

Picture of "land" retrieve at first HRC started pass! 4 month's 3 weeks old. Couldn't pull a double pass, lost the last water bird as did more than 50 % of the other dogs. 
Great time had by one and all at the Southwest Misouri Retriever Club HRC test this weekend.


----------



## GilWlsn

Special thanks to started judges Jack, Lee and Betty. As well as Deb and Ron for their support. Thor is a POSSED animal! And if you noticed (Deb) he was much quiter in the holding blind on day two. 

Wasn't going to tip my hand but, Three Rivers HRC in Wagner, Ok is next week and our entry is in. Hoping for the best!


----------



## MRGD

That pup did great. There is no shame in a little guy like that not getting that second water mark on Saturday. For what ever reason, it ate lots of lunches. Seeing Thor makes me want a Roux/Tyra pup even more. He has style. 

tt


----------



## MRGD

double post


----------



## GilWlsn

Thanks MRGD and there is no shame! What great experience! With each day, each minute spent training, each bumper launched I watch this dog "think" about what is going on and do what needs to be done. Truly he is a pleasure to work. If you were there this weekend, you might not have noticed on the land series on Saturday he didn't know what was going on with the holding blinds, all the people and dogs. At the water on Saturday I couldn't keep him under control, vocalizing, whinning and crying, wanting to GO. Today he was still as gun-ho but contained himself and when we headed for the line he was all business! I think the only mark he missed in two days was the last water mark yesterday. The launcher didn't launch and it took more than several kicks to get it off and the popper was a dudd.(How's that for an excuse!) I hunt up in that area and you can bet your a... a launcher will be going with us to give that mark another try. Wish I'd have thought of that yesterday since we were the last dog. It will haunt me until we try it again. $20 says he'll get it!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

DSemple said:


> Moosetogooserranch
> 
> Beautiful water, a lot of people are going to be jelous.
> 
> Any way to mark the line and the fall?
> 
> ...Don


This picture does not show the mark from start to finish. It was actually taken as a partial side view of the pond. This will give you an idea of the line to the mark.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

A Great Big Congratulations!  Wow. Thor passing his First HRC Test at 4 months old.


----------



## Jon Couch

Congrats Thor! Twin brother Gator will be running started later this spring. Its still to cold for water work here in Michigan.

Micki great work with Ammo you guys must train non stop. Looking forward to seeing her name at the top of the Derby list for 08'


----------



## GilWlsn

Duck Creek,
Don't know your water temp is up there but we started out in literally a puddle at probably 40. He got so fired up he couldn't have cared what the temp was when we went to the big water, two days later. Give him a go and see what he thinks. I've adopted the attitude with this dog of not ass/u/ming anything with him. I expose him to a situation and if it goes well we proceed. Had I asumed things, he wouldn't be heeling, rock solid. He wouldn't be FF on hold yet. Doing water retrieves in cold water. He wouldn't be WORKING with other dogs or participating in hunt test. My 2 cents........ don't assume anything from this breeding!!! We're going to wagon wheel this evening.


----------



## Jon Couch

I agree with you on that its just that the ice just came off about 2 weeks ago, and I'm more worried about exposer that wether or not he'll go. I'm positive that if I threw a bumper into the water that he will tear after it. I just dont need to push him, we have plenty of time to get through all of that. You are right though these pups are blessed with a lot of talent. We are all very proud of the accomplishments that you and Micki have had. I am just enjoying all that Gator has brought us and we are moving along in basics and should be into transition in 3-5 months depending on how things go.


----------



## GilWlsn

Ha! What has happened to the rest of this litter! If memory serves me right, there are 5 more brothers and sisters out there. What has happened with them? Are owners keeping quiet and go to come out of the bushes at the last monute or what? Let's here fromt he rest of you!


----------



## labinitup

Here's a pic of Frank Price and Roux at the Tulsa FT taken by Paul Rainbolt a couple weeks ago. 
85lbs of pure muscle...Roux that is!


----------



## Rick_C

He is such a good looking dog. I thought I heard he was running trials but wasn't sure so I'm glad to hear that he is. Hopefully the next chocolate FC!

Hell with Summer, come on fall!


----------



## MRGD

I would have guessed him at 75 lbs tops.


----------



## GilWlsn

Don't know about Gator but Rux sure passed on his muscle tone to Thor.


----------



## Bayou Magic

MRGD said:


> I would have guessed him at 75 lbs tops.


You would have guessed right. He ranges 73-75 pounds. The camera added 10 pounds.

fp


----------



## oakwood

GilWlsn said:


> Ha! What has happened to the rest of this litter! If memory serves me right, there are 5 more brothers and sisters out there. What has happened with them? Are owners keeping quiet and go to come out of the bushes at the last monute or what? Let's here fromt he rest of you!


I have a litter mate. Her name is Teka. She is a hand full right now. Loads of energy and no fear. I am taking it slow with her. One being time work has been very busy and weather has been crap in South Dakota. She is running marks out to 75 yds. I have been doing some W drills with her. Lots of walks. We are almost done with hold. I had my last dog doing 250 yd marks at 5 1/2 months old and she seemed to peter out and loose interest. Granted Teka is a lot more high drive but I want to put her up wanting more each day. Plenty of time to stretch her out. Right now I think she is really talented, very focused at the line, seems to learn pretty quick. Time will tell. I'm not worried about derby we are training for qual. Going to Missouri next week so she can get in the water.


----------



## Jon Couch

Gator definaltey is a muscled up little guy. He weighed in at 43lbs the other day. He has no lack of energy. GilWlsn, I didn't do this intentially but I took my blf out with gator yesterday and was doing some marking work. Short of a swimming pond for Gator and through it for Riley. While airing the dogs Riley took off after some buffleheads that were hanging around in the water. With out any hestiation Gator follwed suit. He did scare me though because he was trying to swim, but managed to look more like a bobber that a retriever. After that he still had no hesitation about going in the water, but his swiming technique leaves alot to be desired. As long as he is willing we will continue to throw him water marks for now.


----------



## GilWlsn

EXCELLENT! I've yet to see or heard of a dog drowning in calm water. Keep them short and he'll get the paddling down. Thor does great but still has a little trouble getting back in the grove after he has clamped on to the mark. All comes with time..... remember they're only 5 months old!


----------



## Jon Couch

Its nice out today we will be back in the water. Wish me luck!


----------



## Jeff Huntington

Wait a minute....these pups are having a time swimming....so there is a flaw!!!!


By golly, our Bo x Rage pups (Sante Fe breeding) swim like fish!!!!!


Just wanted to put in a plug for the other breeding!!!!


Glad the dogs are doing well!


----------



## GilWlsn

NO FLAWS HERE!!! They just happen to be Chocolate. I heard someone at the hunt test this week who has a pup out of Bo and Rage say "the pup was the best he had ever had". And this guy knows dogs! I've got to say Ron and Deb have done an exceptional job with both of these litters!


----------



## GilWlsn

Thanks for the response Oakwood. Didn't you take two pups?? What part of Missouri are you coming to. My son lives at Marshall (subburb of Grand Pass Wildlife area) and he says the water is still real cold up there.


----------



## Jeff Huntington

GilWlsn said:


> NO FLAWS HERE!!! They just happen to be Chocolate. I heard someone at the hunt test this week who has a pup out of Bo and Rage say "the pup was the best he had ever had". And this guy knows dogs! I've got to say Ron and Deb have done an exceptional job with both of these litters!


You were probably talking about Bud Mc. he's got a female and he trains Rage....My boy has been doing 125 yd marks and 60 yd water marks, but I'm not FF until later. He is impressive and good thing is he's a Yellow!

I'm sure we'll see each other somewhere down the line.

Jeff


----------



## GilWlsn

You guessed right. Just got of the phone with Deb and it sounds like Mr Mc is going to be a buy man in Witchita this weekend, taking 13 DOGS! I was torn between Tyra and Rage's litter. The deciding factor was a quarter tossed in the air .


----------



## GilWlsn

You guessed right. Just got of the phone with Deb and it sounds like Mr Mc is going to be a buy man in Witchita this weekend, taking 13 DOGS! I was torn between Tyra and Rage's litter. The deciding factor was a quarter tossed in the air .


----------



## oakwood

GilWlsn said:


> Thanks for the response Oakwood. Didn't you take two pups?? What part of Missouri are you coming to. My son lives at Marshall (subburb of Grand Pass Wildlife area) and he says the water is still real cold up there.



Yes a friend of mine has the other female. He probably won't run past JH unless he decides to put her with me, but he does alot of upland pheasant hunting. I had them both for about 7 wks. His didn't seem to learn as quick and had a little less focus when running marks. He really like her though and said she has alot of go.

We are running north west misouri near Smithville. Yes I am expecting the water to be cold. My dogs still have a good winter coat so I don't think it will bother them to bad. Haven't been in the water besides a little running water since late October so we will see how it goes.


----------



## Jeff Huntington

GilWlsn said:


> You guessed right. Just got of the phone with Deb and it sounds like Mr Mc is going to be a buy man in Witchita this weekend, taking 13 DOGS! I was torn between Tyra and Rage's litter. The deciding factor was a quarter tossed in the air .


I guess I called Deb right after you did. I was going to 3 rivers, but decided to wait. My other girl suddenly developed a vocal issue that I want under control before a hunt test. Good Luck at 3 rivers. You know they changed the HQ location.

jeff


----------



## Jon Couch

> Wait a minute....these pups are having a time swimming....so there is a flaw!!!!


No problems here either as long as Gator stays afloat we're fine;-) The one thing that I can say is that he is not bothered by cold water


----------



## GilWlsn

BB - I got the e-mail on the HQ relocation..Thanks.

DC -  new if you gave him a chance he GOOO!:razz:


----------



## Jon Couch

Going to a fun hunt on the 12th. We'll see how he does. If he does well Gator will run his first SHR test this month.


----------



## GilWlsn

headed for beautiful Wagoner, Ok @ 4:30 in the morning HOPEFULLY for pass # 2 and 3. Wish us luck!!!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Best of Luck to you Gil. I would sure like to see Thor get his first HRC Title at 5 months old!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Ammo’s 4 Month Progress Report: She started force fetch on her 4 month birthday and she finished 7 days later. She breezed right through the collar
conditioning because she already did everything willingly. She sits on a whistle at any distance. Her marking ability is Unbelievable. Most of her marks are being thrown between 75 to 280 yards. She very seldom hunts on her marks because she usually knows right where they are. We plan on running her in the Derby at the Mission Valley Retriever Club Trial 5/ 9/08. She will turn 6 months old on 5/6/08. We will see how she does.


----------



## Jon Couch

Ammo sure is looking good! I can't wait for big brother to compete against her. Although its looking like it wont be until AA. You have a big jump on her training, but we are coming along nicely.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Looking forward to it! I keep looking for new pictures of Gator. Bill took this picture of Ammo just a few days ago. Cool ice sculpture huh?


----------



## GilWlsn

Thor just finished passes 2 and 3 for his SHR title! Off to Searcy, AR on April 19th!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Congratulations!!!!!! Hope you have some pictures to post. They are 5 months old today. Happy 5th!


----------



## MRGD

Gil, 

It was good to visit with you this weekend. I really like that pup. He looked good this weekend. Best of luck at Searcy. I am sure you will get soaked.

My two yellows both titled today! ;-)

tt


----------



## Jeff Huntington

MRGD said:


> Gil,
> 
> It was good to visit with you this weekend. I really like that pup. He looked good this weekend. Best of luck at Searcy. I am sure you will get soaked.
> 
> My two yellows both titled today! ;-)
> 
> tt


What did they title in? I was running seasoned for the first time and we got 2 passes.

jeff


----------



## MRGD

Pepper - Started
Cami - Seasoned

You Jeff H?

tt


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

bayou beagle said:


> What did they title in? I was running seasoned for the first time and we got 2 passes.
> 
> jeff


CONGRATS to both of you!! MRGD and bayou beagle are both of your dogs out of litters from Santa Fe Labs? How old are your pups?


----------



## MRGD

Moosetogooseranch said:


> CONGRATS to both of you!! MRGD and bayou beagle are both of your dogs out of litters from Santa Fe Labs? How old are your pups?


Mine are not, but I want a RouxXTyra pup someday. Cami is two, and Pepper is one.

Thanks

tt


----------



## Jeff Huntington

MRGD said:


> Pepper - Started
> Cami - Seasoned
> 
> You Jeff H?
> 
> tt


That's me...guess going to start introducing my name and screen name. I think I remember Cami.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Huntington

Moosetogooseranch said:


> CONGRATS to both of you!! MRGD and bayou beagle are both of your dogs out of litters from Santa Fe Labs? How old are your pups?


The dog I was running in seasoned is out of Boomer.

My YML puppy I had at the test socializing is out of Bo x Rage which were born about 4 weeks after your pups. I saw your pups at about 6 weeks of age. Good little pups (for a chocolate!!!)


----------



## GilWlsn

OK, lets try this again. We've heard from 1 sister from California, 1 brother from Michigan, 1 brother for Missouri and 2 sisters from S. Dakota. That leaves 1 sister and 2 brothers lost some were? I know of a brother in Alaska, what's up with him and the other 2? Come on people! Please don't let us find out you've turned such a great hunting breeding into a couch potato! Little help here Deb!


----------



## Rick_C

bayou beagle said:


> The dog I was running in seasoned is out of Boomer.
> 
> My YML puppy I had at the test socializing is out of Bo x Rage which were born about 4 weeks after your pups. I saw your pups at about 6 weeks of age. Good little pups (for a chocolate!!!)


How is your Bo x Rage pup doing? My training partner has a blk female out of the same litter. I keep trying to sneak her into my truck when we leave but he keeps catching me!  She's doing great, retrieving 100 yard marks and just started working on easy doubles last week. Little girl runs hard and is full of spunk!

Back to Roux x Tyra, does anyone know if there is video online of Roux running? He is such a gorgeous dog in the many pics I've seen that I'd love to see him on video if possible. 

Maybe Frank will let me/us know.

Rick


----------



## Jeff Huntington

Rick_C said:


> How is your Bo x Rage pup doing? My training partner has a blk female out of the same litter. I keep trying to sneak her into my truck when we leave but he keeps catching me!  She's doing great, retrieving 100 yard marks and just started working on easy doubles last week. Little girl runs hard and is full of spunk!
> 
> Back to Roux x Tyra, does anyone know if there is video online of Roux running? He is such a gorgeous dog in the many pics I've seen that I'd love to see him on video if possible.
> 
> Maybe Frank will let me/us know.
> 
> Rick


I knew if we worked on it, we could highjack this thread into a Bo x Rage thread. My boy is full of spunk and will retrieve anything. Haven't worked on doubles or anything just singles. He swims like a fish and does 50 yd water retrieves fairly easy. Weighed 29lbs on Tuesday at vet and is getting long and lean like momma.

He also loves to jump small creeks both coming and going during retrieves. Kinda funny with a doken in his mouth.

Jeff


----------



## Rick_C

bayou beagle said:


> I knew if we worked on it, we could highjack this thread into a Bo x Rage thread. My boy is full of spunk and will retrieve anything. Haven't worked on doubles or anything just singles. He swims like a fish and does 50 yd water retrieves fairly easy. Weighed 29lbs on Tuesday at vet and is getting long and lean like momma.
> 
> He also loves to jump small creeks both coming and going during retrieves. Kinda funny with a doken in his mouth.
> 
> Jeff


I think these are going to be really nice pups. She hasn't had the opportunity to swim yet since our water just regained it's liquid form and is still quite chilly but she eagerly goes in the ponds part ways. I hear from Deb that the ones that are swimming are like fish they like it so well!

To get the thread back on track, I'm on the list for a Roux x Tyra pup from the planned repeat breeding this fall. In large part I decided on this litter because of the great things I've heard about Santa Fe Labs and seen for myself with "Star".

Keep us up to date on how your little guy is doing.

Rick


----------



## MRGD

I think Deb had a little black BoXRage pup at SWMO. It was a neat little pup. Of course I am a sucker for a pup, but the older one running was impressive as well.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Rick_C said:


> I think these are going to be really nice pups. She hasn't had the opportunity to swim yet since our water just regained it's liquid form and is still quite chilly but she eagerly goes in the ponds part ways. I hear from Deb that the ones that are swimming are like fish they like it so well!
> 
> To get the thread back on track, I'm on the list for a Roux x Tyra pup from the planned repeat breeding this fall. In large part I decided on this litter because of the great things I've heard about Santa Fe Labs and seen for myself with "Star".
> 
> Keep us up to date on how your little guy is doing.
> 
> Rick


Who is Star? Have you picked out a name for your new puppy? I haven't yet. I have a female reserved and I am think about Tyroux.  What do you think?


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Isn't she beautiful Im breeding her to Super Double Cocoa Delight JH


----------



## labinitup

Tulsa Slim said:


> Isn't she beautiful Im breeding her to Super Double Cocoa Delight JH


Is this Super Double Cocoa Delight JH


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Super Double Cocoa Delight JH, Received his JH at 5 yrs of age, will be starting seniors when he gets over his fear of humans.


----------



## Jeff Huntington

Tulsa Slim said:


> Super Double Cocoa Delight JH, Received his JH at 5 yrs of age, will be starting seniors when he gets over his fear of humans.


I take it Tulsa you are tired of this thread?


----------



## Rick_C

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Who is Star? Have you picked out a name for your new puppy? I haven't yet. I have a female reserved and I am think about Tyroux.  What do you think?


Star is the Bocephus x Rage pup my training partner, Rob Henry has.

I have a name in mind: Roux's caught it on the river ~ Ace. I'm a little worried about jinxing it since the breeding won't even take place until Septemberish though . I really like the name, blends my two hobbies, poker and dogs together well I think.

I really like Tyroux! Very cool name.


----------



## Jon Couch

> I have a female reserved and I am think about Tyroux. What do you think?


 Are you planning on getting a full sister to Ammo?


----------



## GilWlsn

BB (Jeff) your going to have to try harder than that to hijack this tread! Started CC tonight with Thor, want to take it easy, don't want to FRY my boy. After, we worked on line drills. His teeth are really starting to come in and by the time we had worked 12 bumpers the bumper were covered in blood! Had to stop. His mouth was really sore but he would give up! He's sloppy mouthed to start with so didn't want him to think I was going to allow it. just put him up after he spent 30 minutes winning at the birds at the bird feeder....... I mean bait station.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

*Roux , you big hunk of chocolate, come to mama.*


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Slim, That is so Funny!!!  I am busting up!  

Rick, Great name! I Like it! 

Duck Creek, Yes, I have a female pick out of Tyra's next litter. If Ammo's sister is anything like her, I have already asked Deb to hold First pick of the females on the following breeding as well. It won't take long to decide either.


----------



## HEAVEN SCENT

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Ammo’s 4 Month Progress Report: She started force fetch on her 4 month birthday and she finished 7 days later. She breezed right through the collar
> conditioning because she already did everything willingly. She sits on a whistle at any distance. Her marking ability is Unbelievable. Most of her marks are being thrown between 75 to 280 yards. She very seldom hunts on her marks because she usually knows right where they are. We plan on running her in the Derby at the Mission Valley Retriever Club Trial 5/ 9/08. She will turn 6 months old on 5/6/08. We will see how she does.


WOW WHAT A COOL PICTURE LIKE A WINTER PARADISE!


----------



## Jay Dufour

Hey Slim....Madonna eat your heart out!!!!!


----------



## labinitup

Roux won the Am today at the Cimarron FT! Congrat's to Roux, Tim West, and Frank Price!!! Choco Power to all your little Roux boys and girls!

William W


----------



## Rick_C

labinitup said:


> Roux won the Am today at the Cimarron FT! Congrat's to Roux, Tim West, and Frank Price!!! Choco Power to all your little Roux boys and girls!
> 
> William W


SWEET!!! Great job Frank and Roux!!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Congratulations to Tim West (H) with your Amateur Win with Big Daddy "Roux" at the Cimarron Trial this weekend.  Another Congratulations goes out to Roux's litter mate "Drake" Owner Scott Spalding for winning the Amateur this weekend at the Northwest RTC Trial in Carnation Washington.  Does anyone have any details?


----------



## Jon Couch

Here are some new pics of Gator as promised


----------



## Tim West

Frank and I are planning to get together and film our dogs with Frank's professional video camera. Everybody should do this, before time gets away or something happens to the dogs. I'm sure Frank will put it on his web site.

As for how Roux runs, he's very athletic and a elusively fast. He's a big, tall dog, and his strides are long. I blew a great Open with Roux on the water blind when I was a second late on a sit whistle and he went out of sight and I lost him. 

Roux is well put together, in that his strides are effortless, kind of like a throughbred.

You can change Roux's mind on a line which is what I did Sunday on his win. I poked him into a clump of trees and he took it straight to the bird. It took a good deal of time, but it was crucial I think to him lining the mark. He definitely knew where it was, as he pinned it.

The more I run Roux the more I think he's an exceptional marker. And his blinds are fast and fun to watch, although they can be hair raising as a handler.


----------



## Jon Couch

Congrats on the win Tim! Looking forward to having a pup that has a AFC Sire


----------



## GilWlsn

Duck Creek, Great pictures! How's the teething process going? I haven't been able to throw many bumpers this last week, they all come back bloody. With him being sloppy mouthed..... I don't want to force hold right now and hurt his mouth.


----------



## GilWlsn

Amen on the AFC! I hope to see Roux in person someday!


----------



## Jon Couch

Gator's about done with teething now. All 4 canines are coming in. He too comes back with the bumpers all bloody. But then again so does Riley my 1yr blf. I just chalk it up to alot of drive. I took Gator to a fun hunt on Sat. Everyone was very impressed with him. Definatley ready to run started and junior test. How is Thor? I hear you almost have him his SHR title. Congrats!


----------



## GilWlsn

Saturday. Searcy, ar. We're only planning on 1 day. But...... going to have Sunday in our pocket if we need it.


----------



## Toxey

some other Roux puppies wanted to give a big congrats to their daddy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MRGD

Tim West said:


> Frank and I are planning to get together and film our dogs with Frank's professional video camera. Everybody should do this, before time gets away or something happens to the dogs. I'm sure Frank will put it on his web site.
> 
> As for how Roux runs, he's very athletic and a elusively fast. He's a big, tall dog, and his strides are long. I blew a great Open with Roux on the water blind when I was a second late on a sit whistle and he went out of sight and I lost him.
> 
> Roux is well put together, in that his strides are effortless, kind of like a throughbred.
> 
> You can change Roux's mind on a line which is what I did Sunday on his win. I poked him into a clump of trees and he took it straight to the bird. It took a good deal of time, but it was crucial I think to him lining the mark. He definitely knew where it was, as he pinned it.
> 
> The more I run Roux the more I think he's an exceptional marker. And his blinds are fast and fun to watch, although they can be hair raising as a handler.


Thanks for sharing that description Tim. I would love to hear more detail about the win? Perhaps a rundown of the final series.

tt


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Toxey said:


> some other Roux puppies wanted to give a big congrats to their daddy!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL I'll take the one - second from the left or the one on the far right. Smile.


----------



## GilWlsn

Toxey.... Good lookin pups! Tell us something about mama? 

PS. Nathan is suppose to look you up this week.


----------



## Tim West

The last series of the Cimarron Am was in a neck of a pond that looked like a big channel. It had losts of cattails and such in it. The line was from the right shore. A kid wearing waders waded out into the channel and threw a duck across a 15 yard wide channel. It was the first bird down and it splashed and then drifted into a dead tree laying down. the line to this bird was on an angle from the line.

The next bird was across the channel on more of a straight line, about 100 yards. Both of these retired. The flier was on land to the right, a gimme.

Most dogs did well on the flier and left bird. The middle bird was a booger. The judges had placed the line where the line to the middle retired was blocked by trees, except for a "V" where you could poke a dog through if they would jump into it. Several dogs went left of the band of trees but most went right. If they went right, they would tend to run the bank. Many never re-entered the water and got lost. Some channeled down to the end of the channel where they set up a hunt, going from one side of the shore to the other, but not coming back for the birds. A couple of later dogs recovered from the right side to get the bird, including the second and third place dogs. 

Frank and my plan was to stick Roux through the "V" in the trees cause he's athletic enough to jump over it. When I was sending him he kept looking to the right and I kept working with him trying to stick him through the trees. Finally he settled in and quit looking right, I gave him a reassuring "good" and sent him. He went through the trees, actually squirting through two of them just wide enough to wriggle through. He hit the water on a perfect line and never waivered, pinning it. 

Needless to say, I was pumped! It was a performance that was awesome, and one I'll never forget.


----------



## MRGD

Tim West said:


> The last series of the Cimarron Am was in a neck of a pond that looked like a big channel. It had losts of cattails and such in it. The line was from the right shore. A kid wearing waders waded out into the channel and threw a duck across a 15 yard wide channel. It was the first bird down and it splashed and then drifted into a dead tree laying down. the line to this bird was on an angle from the line.
> 
> The next bird was across the channel on more of a straight line, about 100 yards. Both of these retired. The flier was on land to the right, a gimme.
> 
> Most dogs did well on the flier and left bird. The middle bird was a booger. The judges had placed the line where the line to the middle retired was blocked by trees, except for a "V" where you could poke a dog through if they would jump into it. Several dogs went left of the band of trees but most went right. If they went right, they would tend to run the bank. Many never re-entered the water and got lost. Some channeled down to the end of the channel where they set up a hunt, going from one side of the shore to the other, but not coming back for the birds. A couple of later dogs recovered from the right side to get the bird, including the second and third place dogs.
> 
> Frank and my plan was to stick Roux through the "V" in the trees cause he's athletic enough to jump over it. When I was sending him he kept looking to the right and I kept working with him trying to stick him through the trees. Finally he settled in and quit looking right, I gave him a reassuring "good" and sent him. He went through the trees, actually squirting through two of them just wide enough to wriggle through. He hit the water on a perfect line and never waivered, pinning it.
> 
> Needless to say, I was pumped! It was a performance that was awesome, and one I'll never forget.


 
Thanks Tim. That was the type of story I was hoping for.

Trevor


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Thanks for the details. That's the way to Win. What is your schedule like, far as trials go? Are you going to try and qualify for the Nationals?


----------



## Toxey

GilWlsn said:


> Toxey.... Good lookin pups! Tell us something about mama?
> 
> PS. Nathan is suppose to look you up this week.


thank ya, thank ya, well mama is a 3 yo 55 lb rocket. very intense during training/hunting/testing. she has her HR title and needs three more passes to get her HRCH. been a pleasure to train and run, but, like tim was saying with roux, at times she's so fast it'll make the hair raise on the back of your neck!!!


----------



## smillerdvm

Toxey said:


> thank ya, thank ya, well mama is a 3 yo 55 lb rocket. very intense during training/hunting/testing. she has her HR title and needs three more passes to get her HRCH. been a pleasure to train and run, but, like tim was saying with roux, at times she's so fast it'll make the hair raise on the back of your neck!!!


Cute pups Toxey! But you fail to say how old the pics are. Is this a current litter, and if so are there any male pups left?
Also is the momma that pocket rocket that you were running in that test last September at that Pheasant Farm outside of Boonville Mo. last fall? I'm not sure of the dates, but it was the test that RTF's own Chris Atkinson was judging.

If that is the bitch please let me know, cause I would LOVE to have a Roux pup out of that firepot!! Talk about some HOT CHOCOLATE!!!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

smillerdvm said:


> Cute pups Toxey! But you fail to say how old the pics are. Is this a current litter, and if so are there any male pups left?
> Also is the momma that pocket rocket that you were running in that test last September at that Pheasant Farm outside of Boonville Mo. last fall? I'm not sure of the dates, but it was the test that RTF's own Chris Atkinson was judging.
> 
> If that is the bitch please let me know, cause I would LOVE to have a Roux pup out of that firepot!! Talk about some HOT CHOCOLATE!!!


I am curious as well.


----------



## Toxey

that picture was taken on monday, they will be seven weeks old this coming monday. and yup that was me and her at the Midway test last fall. but sorry their was only two males in the litter and they are both sold, but i do still have two females left!


----------



## GilWlsn

Thanks Toxey. Good luck on the HRCH! BTW did I count 8 heads in that picture? Tyra had 8 pups also....... omen?


----------



## Toxey

8 lil monsters is correct! hope these pups turn out to be as good as the good reports I've heard about the tyra breeding!!!


----------



## GilWlsn

I picked Tyra's litter because I knew the dog. If you have followed this tread I stated early on that when we went to pick up Wilson's God of Thunder, Tyra ran past two strangers, two owners, two puppies to get to a Dokken the pups had been playing with to come to heel and want to retrieve. In my book..... that's drive! If your female is like this ( from the above post it sounds like it) you've got a match made in heaven.

I always said I wanted a dog who would tear the siding off the house..... be careful what you wish for..... literally!


----------



## KNorman

Well.......

I have 9 puppies from Roux  these were born 4-14-08


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Cat Squirrel, Very Cute! How old are they?


----------



## GilWlsn

Cat Squirrel said:


> Well.......
> 
> I have 9 puppies from Roux  these were born 4-14-08


Congrats! Like the sounds of the litter sizes. BTW were's Tiger Country?


----------



## GilWlsn

Ha Micki, what's new? Any more work on those 200 yards + retrieves? Smile! I've had to play it cool for the last week. Thor's teeth have really been bothering him, I don't just mean sloppy mouthed, I mean not being able to hold on to a bumper to get back to heel. Alot better tonight, thank god with Searcy on TWO DAYS AWAY! I cann't wait!


----------



## Warren Flynt

GilWlsn said:


> Congrats! Like the sounds of the litter sizes. BTW were's Tiger Country?


LSU. very hospitable fans they have....


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Hi Gil, Ammo is doing exceptional. She is running Open set ups as singles and doing work as well as the other derby and qual dogs. Bill introduced her to derby quality doubles last week. She too has had a tough time carrying the bumpers. For the past two weeks we have had to train with birds only. We are giving her raw hides to chew on but her gums are still bleeding. Wishing you the best at the test this weekend. Sounds like your having fun and that's the name of the game.


----------



## Jeff Huntington

GilWlsn said:


> Ha Micki, what's new? Any more work on those 200 yards + retrieves? Smile! I've had to play it cool for the last week. Thor's teeth have really been bothering him, I don't just mean sloppy mouthed, I mean not being able to hold on to a bumper to get back to heel. Alot better tonight, thank god with Searcy on TWO DAYS AWAY! I cann't wait!


You better bring your life vest in Searcy....waterworld! I heard Kevin Costner was going to be there. Good Luck


----------



## Jon Couch

Found this on the SRS forum thought you guys may want to see this




> Originally Posted by wesleyhamm
> I could be wrong (going off of my memory of Roux's placements), hopefully Frank will come along and straighten it out, but I believe "Roux" has 8 1/2 AA points.
> 
> AM win = 5
> AM 4th = 1/2
> 
> Open 2nd = 3 (which I believe would also count towards his AFC title since Frank was an Am when he placed.....this is the part I'm not sure about).
> 
> He would need 6 1/2 pts for AFC and 7 pts for FC (needs a win).
> 
> 
> Not exactly.
> 
> RouxBaby has 7 Am points, so he needs 8 more for AFC. His Open placements were 3rd and 4th (same trial as a 2 year old). The Open 3rd was with me as an amatuer. One of the 4ths was also with me as an am. Tim has an am 4th and now an am 1st with him...thus the 7 am points. I'll admit, I didn't know either until I looked back at the record.
> 
> My good friend and co-owner, Tim West, has an outstanding record with Roux. I believe that he has run 7 am stakes and finished 5 of them. Tim's handling with Roux simply won the Cimarron trial. Roux never saw the long flyer up the middle in the first series and he still front footed it along with the other 2 marks. The money bird in the 4th series was a short retired mark (140 ???), but a real killer. Tim did an excellent job of "reminding" Roux where it was, and he DRILLED it after running THROUGH a brush pile and diagonnally swimming a channel 5-10 yards wide by 100 yards long in a 35 mph wind. Of course, it doesn't hurt that he is a marking fool.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the kind words,
> Frank, Deb, Tim, and Roux
> 
> Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." George Herman Ruth
> 
> Home of:
> Wing Magic's Louisiana Roux MH QAA
> Wing Magic's Standpipe Moon QAA (Piper aka NutCase)
> Reload I'll Gitum QAA (Sister Boo)
> 
> www.BayouMagicRetrievers.com


----------



## KNorman

flyntwt said:


> LSU. very hospitable fans they have....


Yes, I'm near Baton Rouge and am a LSU fan. Since you're listed as B'Ham, I would hazard you're either War Chicken or Tahde  But that doesn't have anything to do with dogs. 

Maya whelped 9 Sunday/Monday. I haven't posted a new ad since my old one hasn't gone to 60 days yet.


I'm glad to hear all these reports of nice Roux pups. It affirms all of my previous research, etc and is why I chose him too


----------



## ErinsEdge

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Hi Gil, Ammo is doing exceptional. She is running Open set ups as singles and doing work as well as the other derby and qual dogs. Bill introduced her to derby quality doubles last week. She too has had a tough time carrying the bumpers. For the past two weeks we have had to train with birds only. We are giving her raw hides to chew on but her gums are still bleeding. Wishing you the best at the test this weekend. Sounds like your having fun and that's the name of the game.


There is a reason people don't run their pups that long and that young and it's not because they can't do it.


----------



## GilWlsn

ErinsEdge said:


> There is a reason people don't run their pups that long and that young and it's not because they can't do it.


Wouldn't mind sharing your thoughts?


----------



## ErinsEdge

Most people don't want to pound young growing pups' joints like that.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

I am looking for a Report and Pictures from Gil and Thor's Test this weekend.


----------



## Rick_C

Moosetogooseranch said:


> I am looking for a Report and Pictures from Gil and Thor's Test this weekend.


Hey Micki,

I tried to PM you about next weekend but your box is full. 

It's been cool this weekend with a few flakes that never stuck. Supposed to be 60 with the possibility of showers next weekend. I'll keep you posted throughout the week if you like.

Rick


----------



## GilWlsn

Introducing SHR Wilson's God of Thunder!!!! 5 month's old! I would love to attach a picture but having internet issues. We had to have 5 test to accomplish his titile, missed the last water bird on his first test as did SEVERAL of the other dogs. AS MG says there is no shame! ( Thanks Jack Johnson for that test) The final test was Saturday in Searcy, Ar. 4 perfect marks (with the second water bird hitting the winger on the way out, dropping short out of sight no issues for the boy.) 4 perfect retrieves and 4 perfect,come to heel and deliver to hand. The only issue we have is he cann't stay put on the land retrieves, he wants to GOOOOO! I'll bet we can get that under control.

Thanks for everyone's support. These pups are awesume!


----------



## Warren Flynt

Cat Squirrel said:


> Yes, I'm near Baton Rouge and am a LSU fan. Since you're listed as B'Ham, I would hazard you're either War Chicken or Tahde  But that doesn't have anything to do with dogs.
> 
> Maya whelped 9 Sunday/Monday. I haven't posted a new ad since my old one hasn't gone to 60 days yet.
> 
> 
> I'm glad to hear all these reports of nice Roux pups. It affirms all of my previous research, etc and is why I chose him too



Actually, Im a Mississippi State/USM transplant from Mississippi. Your boys haven't been too much fun to play recently... and most likely in the future. and congrats on the pups. I sent you a PM as well..


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

GilWlsn said:


> Introducing SHR Wilson's God of Thunder!!!! 5 month's old! I would love to attach a picture but having internet issues. We had to have 5 test to accomplish his titile, missed the last water bird on his first test as did SEVERAL of the other dogs. AS MG says there is no shame! ( Thanks Jack Johnson for that test) The final test was Saturday in Searcy, Ar. 4 perfect marks (with the second water bird hitting the winger on the way out, dropping short out of sight no issues for the boy.) 4 perfect retrieves and 4 perfect,come to heel and deliver to hand. The only issue we have is he cann't stay put on the land retrieves, he wants to GOOOOO! I'll bet we can get that under control.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's support. These pups are awesume!


Good News!!  I have been waiting for you to post. Congratulations!! I can't wait to see pictures. Sounds like you Both had a FUN time!!


----------



## MRGD

GilWlsn said:


> Introducing SHR Wilson's God of Thunder!!!! 5 month's old! I would love to attach a picture but having internet issues. We had to have 5 test to accomplish his titile, missed the last water bird on his first test as did SEVERAL of the other dogs. AS MG says there is no shame! ( Thanks Jack Johnson for that test) The final test was Saturday in Searcy, Ar. 4 perfect marks (with the second water bird hitting the winger on the way out, dropping short out of sight no issues for the boy.) 4 perfect retrieves and 4 perfect,come to heel and deliver to hand. The only issue we have is he cann't stay put on the land retrieves, he wants to GOOOOO! I'll bet we can get that under control.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's support. These pups are awesume!


Great news.  Congratulations Gil, Thor, and Sante Fe.

tt


----------



## Jon Couch

Congrats Gil way da go Thor!


----------



## MRGD

Gil,

Do you intend to do any AKC tests or HRC only?

tt


----------



## GilWlsn

AKC at higher levels Here's the pictures i promised. Try to get this monster (5 month old pup) to sit in front of you, by yourself while you hold a camera and hit the duck call on a Dogtra release! Took some time!


----------



## GilWlsn

Someone is going to have to walk me through this picture thing!


----------



## GilWlsn

Figured it out, Files too big,da!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Thor's looking Good! He looks so Serious for his age!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

[URL="javascript:void(0);"]
FROM THIS TO THIS: 


















Little Sister's growing up.


----------



## Rick_C

Ammo looks a lot darker chocolate than Thor. Is it just the lighting or is there that big a difference in their coloring?

Good looking dogs, both for sure!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Well she is very dark.


----------



## Rick_C

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Well she is very dark.


That's what I thought. Her coloring is much like the 14 mo in my avatar, really pretty.


----------



## Jon Couch

I can't believe how dark she is wow! Gator and Thor are twins I think. Same color and look.


----------



## AmiableLabs

What a small, small world we live in.

We whelped the litter for Terri that produced Roux. My wife cut his umbilical cord. He lived in this very house until he was six weeks old.

Now he is off in the south, grown up, performing very well, and people are talking.

Small world.


----------



## GilWlsn

We keep trying to come up with a name for Thor's color? Mahagony is the one we keep coming back to. He is not the normal chocolate, it has a red look about it. 

GREAT to here from the grandparents! Excellent job with producing Roux and I feel the best is yet to come!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

AmiableLabs said:


> What a small, small world we live in.
> 
> We whelped the litter for Terri that produced Roux. My wife cut his umbilical cord. He lived in this very house until he was six weeks old.
> 
> Now he is off in the south, grown up, performing very well, and people are talking.
> 
> Small world.


AmiableLabs








Senior Member









Wow, Tell us about that Litter? Were they all Chocolate? Are only two of them running Field Trials?


----------



## KNorman

Roux pup


----------



## Toxey

Cat Squirrel said:


> Roux pup


good lookin pup thar!!!

hope all is going well with momma and pups!!!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Ammo started the Double T last week. She did the overs real well. The weather turned cold so we only worked her on it for two days. Has anyone else started handling yet?


----------



## GilWlsn

Not yet. We're going to get FF down solid and control at the line before we start on double T. We are working wagon wheel and line drills though in preporation for double T.


----------



## LavenderLabs

Hey guys


I hear a lot of talk on the bo and rage pups. Does anyone have any pic's???


----------



## Jeff Huntington

LavendersLabs said:


> Hey guys
> 
> 
> I hear a lot of talk on the bo and rage pups. Does anyone have any pic's???


this is Bocephus' Ragin Cadence "Cade"

He swims like a fish and has tremendous drive. Not as far along as the roux x tyra pups because they are older and I'm not pushing as hard. I believe he could do it, if I pushed.


----------



## LavenderLabs

bayou beagle said:


> this is Bocephus' Ragin Cadence "Cade"
> 
> He swims like a fish and has tremendous drive. Not as far along as the roux x tyra pups because they are older and I'm not pushing as hard. I believe he could do it, if I pushed.


Wowo,

he is goodlooking, 
Thanks


----------



## GilWlsn

i had the pleasure of meeting Cade in Wagoner, Ok last month. ONE NICE PUP! Hope everything isg going well with him Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Huntington

GilWlsn said:


> i had the pleasure of meeting Cade in Wagoner, Ok last month. ONE NICE PUP! Hope everything isg going well with him Jeff!


Everything's going fine. Working on formal obedience. He loves to retrieve. Congrats on the SHR title. Decided not to go there, do to other issues. Did you get wet?

Jeff


----------



## GilWlsn

Jack Johnson did the honors before we took off!


----------



## MRGD

Holy crap, this thing almost died!


----------



## Jeff Huntington

MRGD said:


> Holy crap, this thing almost died!


Thanks for bringing it back to life!!!!!


----------



## KNorman

Take That!!!!

Eyes opened yesterday


----------



## MRGD

Is that a rouw baby?


----------



## KNorman

MRGD said:


> Is that a rouw baby?



Yes....but not Roux x Tyra

Roux x Maya (my bitch)


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Although Roux may know how to fetch you gotta wonder if he makes good decisions, check out his choice of football teams. I personally think Frank may have had to use the collar to get him to wear it.


----------



## Jon Couch

Thats some funny stuff!


----------



## Richard Finch

Nice!!!




Richard


----------



## Franco

Tulsa Slim said:


> Although Roux may know how to fetch you gotta wonder if he makes good decisions, check out his choice of football teams. I personally think Frank may have had to use the collar to get him to wear it.


A Choco dog that knows Football, give him a beer!
Is that DE Charles Grant's jersey?
Now if he could only play QB for LSU now that they have dismissed next year's starting QB as of today.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Ammo enjoying the couch on her six month birthday. I will try to post some pictures tomorrow of the water marks we did this weekend. Happy 6 months to the rest of the Gang.


----------



## HEAVEN SCENT

happy birthday Ammo.you look like you are enjoying yourself.


----------



## GilWlsn

Thor's Progress report:
CCed
FFed
Working a line
Wagon Wheel (4 point)
Retrieve form a pile
Back - in place
called him off the neighbors cat last weekend with a sit whistle!


Not bad for 6 months. Oh by the way ....... he happens to be chocolate


----------



## MRGD

GilWlsn said:


> called him off the neighbors cat last weekend with a sit whistle!


Gil,

I'm no expert, but I believe that is the pinnacle of dog training success. 

1. NO NO Cat Drill
2. NFC
3. NAFC

tt


----------



## GilWlsn

Accually, it was hard whistle and get you a.... over here! Had the neighbors 5 year old not been standing there watching I might have let it go to see what would have happened


----------



## Jon Couch

Just thought that I would drop a line to see how all the pups are doing. Gator is progressing very well, and we hope to be running derbys next spring. He should be through transition by then. I will take some new pics this week.


----------



## Rick_C

Moosetogooseranch, are you still running at the Spokane Retriever Club event in Spokane? It's this weekend isn't it?

I'm going to sneak away from work and watch as much as possible Friday. Just wondering if you're going to be here.

Going to try to post a pic of "Star" she's a BO x Rage pup my training buddy has.


----------



## Rick_C

"Star" Bocephus x Rage. My training buddy's BLF.

This is from early/mid April if I remember right so she would have been about 4 months old.

The second pic she is carrying a bumper from a thunderbird launcher.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Rick_C said:


> "Star" Bocephus x Rage. My training buddy's BLF.
> 
> This is from early/mid April if I remember right so she would have been about 4 months old.
> 
> The second pic she is carrying a bumper from a thunderbird launcher.


Very cute puppy!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Rick_C said:


> Moosetogooseranch, are you still running at the Spokane Retriever Club event in Spokane? It's this weekend isn't it?
> 
> I'm going to sneak away from work and watch as much as possible Friday. Just wondering if you're going to be here.
> 
> Going to try to post a pic of "Star" she's a BO x Rage pup my training buddy has.


Yes, we are. Just got home from the Jackson Hole Ronan Trial. I believe the Spokane Derby will run after the Qual on Saturday. Ammo did well this weekend considering her age of 6 month's and 4 days old. She made it to the 3rd Series. The Judges put together a tough water double. Please correct me, if I am wrong. Out of the 23 dogs I think 7 or 8 dogs were called back. Congratulations to Pro Trainer Cindy Gunzer for placing 1st, 3rd and 4th with her clients dogs. Congrats to Bob Crabb for placing 2nd with his dog "Wendy". I think that put Wendy over 40 points. Wow!! We had a Great time!!  Looking forward to meeting you Rick. I will post some pictures if they turned out.


----------



## FOM

I don't want to come off as rude, but any particular reason for running your puppy at such a young age?

Also curious what your goals are for Ammo? 

FOM


----------



## Rick_C

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Yes, we are. Just got home from the Jackson Hole Ronan Trial. I believe the Spokane Derby will run after the Qual on Saturday. Ammo did well this weekend considering her age of 6 month's and 4 days old. She made it to the 3rd Series. The Judges put together a tough water double. Please correct me, if I am wrong. Out of the 23 dogs I think 7 or 8 dogs were called back. Congratulations to Pro Trainer Cindy Gunzer for placing 1st, 3rd and 4th with her clients dogs. Congrats to Bob Crabtree for placing 2nd with his dog "Wendy". I think that put Wendy over 40 points. Wow!! We had a Great time!!  Looking forward to meeting you Rick. I will post some pictures if they turned out.


Glad I asked. I didn't realize the derby was Saturday. I'll try and cut training short and make it out in the afternoon.

Nice job making it to the 3rd last weekend! She's obviously a special girl!


----------



## Jeff Huntington

Just to mix it up...

"Cade" out of Bo x Rage 4.5 months old at Avery and Mack's Trainin in the Timber...











concentrating on the mark


----------



## oakwood

Here is a picture of Teka. I really like her a lot besides he size. She is 40 pounds I was really hoping for a 60 to 65 pd female and I don't know if she will get that big. But she does have a big heart. I have not pushed her but she is doing well in walking fetch. Healing and sitting with the bumper. She is marking very well out to a 130yds only because we have not tried any farther than that. I have ran her on a couple of simple doubles and she did well. She does swim a little upright on longer water marks so she will need some water time to improve there.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v470/cmelik10/Tika.jpg


----------



## Jeff Huntington

oakwood said:


> Here is a picture of Tyra. I really like her a lot besides he size. She is 40 pounds I was really hoping for a 60 to 65 pd female and I don't know if she will get that big. But she does have a big heart. I have not pushed her but she is doing well in walking fetch. Healing and sitting with the bumper. She is marking very well out to a 130yds only because we have not tried any farther than that. I have ran her on a couple of simple doubles and she did well. She does swim a little upright on longer water marks so she will need some water time to improve there.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v470/cmelik10/Tika.jpg


Brad, I assume you mean Teka???

It was a small world when I met Scott at Training in Timber, then my roommate worked for Bill Eckett for 5 years and know Deb and Ron. Small world in Arkansas.

Good Looking pup, spoke with Deb this afternoon and she possibly had one male pup available from the next litter. Talk about pre-selling..

Jeff


----------



## Rick_C

What the???? How the heck did this thread die so quick??

Wondering if Moosetogooseranch has news from the weekend??? I wasn't able to make it out to watch, how did Ammo do?


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

We just got home. We had a Great Weekend at the Spokane Trial! Ammo did pretty good for 6 months and 11 days old. Well there were 31 dogs entered in the Derby. I know for sure there was at least one scratch. The Derby started after the Open with the first dog to run at about 6 pm on Saturday. Ammo was dog #20. She made it to the Fourth Series with 13 other dogs!!!!  
The First Series was a water double. The go bird was a flier that landed in high cover on an island. The longer mark was one of the long water marks left over from the Open Marks. Ammo had a moderate hunt on the flier but had just a small hook on the long memory mark. 
Second Series she hunted all over the fall of the go bird and the memory bird but came up with both. 
Third Series Water Double. Had an excellent mark on the go bird, but back sided the memory bird with a small tight hunt. 
Fourth Series was two down the shore with the long mark being 220 yards of swimming water. A shot flier on the go bird was parallel to the shore landing on the bank. Ammo's bird was shot long and landed in the water. The high wind caused the bird to float down into the tulle's. After a long hunt and as she was in the tulle's the Judges decided to call it a no bird. Finally got her called in and was to run after the last dog. She went right to the flier that landed on the bank this time. When she was sent to the long bird she went back into the tulle's and had a hunt but eventually worked her way out to the long mark but Bill asked the Judges to have the gunner put her on the bird. A tough break, no way a young dog would be able to over come. Over All we had a Great time and Ammo ran a really nice trial. Congratulations to Bob Crabb with the Win which gave Wendy 44 points! Congrats to Tony Snow and Doc - Second, Michael (Scott) Spalding and Pink - Third, and John Robinson and Alek -Fourth. Congrats to all those who Jammed and the Reserve Jam.


----------



## oakwood

Wow I couldn't imagine running that kind of stuff with Teka. That sounds like an awsome job. Teka finally learned how to swim the right way on Saturday the light bulb finally came on that you can swim alot better level. She did go under for a duck that sank last Friday that was pretty cool. 

Keep up the hard work sounds like you got a good one on your hands.


----------



## GilWlsn

MTGR Sounds like great experience! 
Brad, heard you had the pleasure of working mamma dog Tyra! Never had the handle there, just watched her..Man what a dog!
Talked with Deb the other night and if I remember correctly she has 3 or 4 pups form the *2009 repeat breeding sold!* Now that's preselling!


----------



## oakwood

GilWlsn said:


> MTGR Sounds like great experience!
> Brad, heard you had the pleasure of working mamma dog Tyra! Never had the handle there, just watched her..Man what a dog!
> Talked with Deb the other night and if I remember correctly she has 3 or 4 pups form the *2009 repeat breeding sold!* Now that's preselling!



Yes still training her! She is doing very well on her upland work. We just need a little more work on the steady to wing and shot!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

FOM said:


> I don't want to come off as rude, but any particular reason for running your puppy at such a young age?
> 
> Also curious what your goals are for Ammo?
> 
> FOM


She is doing all age marks as singles during training. She is an exceptional marker and very obedient. This spring is to gain experience at the trials so that next year she will be very competitive. However after this past weekend it is not out of her reach to get some derby points. 
Our goal is to put her on the derby list, long term goal would be to title her with FC-AFC and qualify for a National. Only time will tell if this happens but at just 6 months of age it looks possible. 
My first dog was an FC-AFC at 2 and a half. He went on to qualify for 5 Nationals. He was a little over a year before he reached this level.


----------



## JeffLusk

any chocolates win a national?

anyone else ever have a pup at 6 months running derbies? sounds so freakish to me!


----------



## Rich Schultheis

1996 NFC Storm's Riptide Star was a choco


----------



## cakaiser

lillusk3 said:


> any chocolates win a national?
> 
> anyone else ever have a pup at 6 months running derbies? sounds so freakish to me!


I may be mistaken, but I think I remember Lottie running derbies at around 8 months. Can't say that I have ever seen a 6 month old, she must be special.


----------



## Buzz

I have to wonder if running a 6 month old in derby is in the long term best interest of the dog. If the dog is really good, it could start running at 18 months and have a shot at high point dog. To each his own...


----------



## cakaiser

Buzz said:


> I have to wonder if running a 6 month old in derby is in the long term best interest of the dog. If the dog is really good, it could start running at 18 months and have a shot at high point dog. To each his own...


Yes, the question always becomes, not can you, but should you. Many wouldn't do it, but if she turns out truly special, then there probably isn't much that will stand in her way.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Sorry, but none of the pictures from the Spokane Derby marks turned out good enough to post. Here is some pictures of some of the marks Ammo did before she was 6 months old. I will edit and pencil the line later when I have time.








A different look from the mound that she ran from (see below).








Another Long mark (see below) angling off the hill into the water - swimming through the tullies to the second piece of water past the green tree on left. 








Another look from the mound that she ran from (see below).


----------



## Jon Couch

Nice training grounds there Micki. How's the little girl doing? Hopefully we will see each other at a derby some time next year. Still can't believe how easy these pups are to train. They just seem to pick up everything so fast. Can't wait to see what the future has in store for these dogs. I'll take some picks this weekend and post them so you can see how big Gator is getting. Congrats on the derby!! Pretty good for a young girl.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Duck Creek said:


> Nice training grounds there Micki. How's the little girl doing? Hopefully we will see each other at a derby some time next year. Still can't believe how easy these pups are to train. They just seem to pick up everything so fast. Can't wait to see what the future has in store for these dogs. I'll take some picks this weekend and post them so you can see how big Gator is getting. Congrats on the derby!! Pretty good for a young girl.


Thanks Duck Creek! We are just heading out for the Missoula Trial. We will watch part of the Open and Qual today. Derby starts after the finish of the qual tomorrow. We won't get home until Tuesday. Will post picks and details when we get back. Looking forward to pics of Big Gator.


----------



## Bayou Magic

Tulsa Slim said:


> Although Roux may know how to fetch you gotta wonder if he makes good decisions, check out his choice of football teams. I personally think Frank may have had to use the collar to get him to wear it.


Please let me set the record straight. That is NOT Roux in the picture so graciously provided by our very own Paul "Hate-dem-damn-pros" Rainbolt. Roux goes nekked except when hunting in extreme temperatures and special occasions. For hunting it's a camo neoprene jacket. Dress attire is Purple and Gold. 

fp


----------



## labinitup

Bayou Magic said:


> Please let me set the record straight. Roux goes nekked
> fp


I heard that Roux's trainer goes "nekked" too while huntin'


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Praise the Lord! Upon the Wings of an Anwsered Prayer "Ammo" Jammed the Western Missoula Trial at 6 months old.


----------



## oakwood

Wow that is awsome! She looks alot bigger than Teka. 

Teka finally learned how to swim about a week ago. She is doing very good but definatley not ready for derby!

Keep up the hard work its fun following her progress!


----------



## Aaron Homburg

labinitup said:


> I heard that Roux's trainer goes "nekked" too while huntin'



That explains the sun screen thread!

Aaron


----------



## cakaiser

Congratulations, that is really something. From her picture, she looks quite mature for 6 months.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

oakwood said:


> Wow that is awsome! She looks alot bigger than Teka.
> 
> Teka finally learned how to swim about a week ago. She is doing very good but definatley not ready for derby!
> Keep up the hard work its fun following her progress!


Thanks Oakwood!
The picture makes her look bigger than she really is. She's still small and just a puppy. 








Looking forward to seeing Litter-mate "Teka" and the rest of the "Gang" in the Derby.


----------



## labinitup

That's AWESOME! Congrat's Ammo and Moose.....

William W


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

cakaiser said:


> Congratulations, that is really something. From her picture, she looks quite mature for 6 months.


Thank You - She is.


----------



## Bayou Magic

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Praise the Lord! Upon the Wings of an Anwsered Prayer "Ammo" Jammed the Western Missoula Trial at 6 months old.
> [IMG]http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg302/moosetogoose/AmmoMissoulatrial026.jpg?t=1211896243


Now I know I'm taking a pup from the next breeding! (No, Angie, I won't be keeping it long term. :razz Hopefully it will show a little potential and end up in the hands of a client.

Micki and Bill, congrats on the job with Ammo. She is a great looking pup.


----------



## Jeff Huntington

A little bird told me that Ammo got a JAM last weekend at the derby...

is this true?


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

bayou beagle said:


> A little bird told me that Ammo got a JAM last weekend at the derby...
> 
> is this true?


Yes, Ammo Jammed a Strong 29 Dog Derby Field in Missoula this weekend. Someone had a range finder and they measured the marks of the 
First Series 








The memory bird being 280 yards as the crow flies (white coat hard to see through the opening of the Big Trees - approx 300 yds) with terrain, bird thrown down the hill. The shot flier was 160 yards landing along the tree line. Ammo had a small hunt on the flier and came back and locked on the memory bird and pinned it. 
Second Series (See Below)










Both gunners were long and close to the same distance, see the little white coats way out there, not sure of the distance. The birds were both thrown down the hill (converging). The line to the first bird down was over the log, the bird was landing behind the second little pine tree. Ammo took a nice line just missing the log on left. I don't know how she missed the bird, but she did. She hooked up around the gunner, then went back down the hill and ran back up the line and got the bird. On the memory bird she took a great line and front footed it. 
Third Series - She just went right to the birds. 
Fourth Series - She had a Very nice trial going into the Fourth Series. She cheated the second piece of water real bad.  She just needs to know how We Want her to get there. With time she will learn. 
Congratulations to Pro Carl Gunzer 1st Place with "Rio". 
Second Place - Went to Rick Arnold with "Tab" the only other Chocolate running (CLM) - Their First Derby! 
Tab has the same Birthday as Ammo but he's One Year older. 
Third Place - Bill McKnight with "Mackie" (BLM)
Fourth Place - John Robinson with "Gus" (GR) 
Congrats to the RJ and the rest of the Jammers.


----------



## Jason Brion

Moosetogooseranch said:


> She is doing all age marks as singles during training. She is an exceptional marker and very obedient. This spring is to gain experience at the trials so that next year she will be very competitive. However after this past weekend it is not out of her reach to get some derby points.
> Our goal is to put her on the derby list, long term goal would be to title her with FC-AFC and qualify for a National. Only time will tell if this happens but at just 6 months of age it looks possible.
> My first dog was an FC-AFC at 2 and a half. He went on to qualify for 5 Nationals. He was a little over a year before he reached this level.



Who was your first dog?


----------



## Jay Dufour

Now thats one FINE looking pup....Congrats on the JAM ! Best of luck in her future.


----------



## GilWlsn

Congrats MTGR and Ammo! You know, you shouldn't be pushing that pup that hard LOL.

Frank, I hear there maybe one kinda in your name on the next litter


----------



## Howard N

sheriff said:


> Who was your first dog?


Bill's first dog was a wonderful retriever. I had the privilege of throwing birds for him, planting blinds for him and occasionally standing by his side while he did his thing.

Nice dog, FC AFC Brutus of Widgeon Creek. Todd Schueble was the breeder.

Brute was one of the nicest dogs I've ever been around.


----------



## Jon Couch

Here are some of the new pics of gator


----------



## Rick_C

Duck Creek, what a handsome boy you have there!!!

Great pics.


----------



## Jon Couch

Thanks Rick! He is turning out to be one he** of a dog. I can't ask for much more.


----------



## oakwood

Duck Creek how big is your male? I weighed Teka yesterday and she is 43 pounds up 3 pounds from 3 weeks ago. I didn't think she would break 50 full grown but she seems to be going through a little growth here now.


----------



## Jon Couch

Hey Brad,

You know what I will have to weigh him tonight. I'm not sure how much he weighs right now. I'll post the weight tomorrow.


----------



## Rick_C

Duck Creek said:


> Thanks Rick! He is turning out to be one he** of a dog. I can't ask for much more.


That definitely seems to be a reoccuring theme with this litter. What are your plans for him, tests/trials?

Looking very forward to one of my own...


----------



## Jon Couch

Thanks Rick. I plan on trialing him, but I'm going to let him tell me where he wants to go. I'm just taking it day by day and we'll see where we end up.


----------



## MAGIC

Nice looking pup


----------



## Buzz

Rick_C said:


> That definitely seems to be a reoccuring theme with this litter. What are your plans for him, tests/trials?
> 
> Looking very forward to one of my own...


I hope I can find a nice one like one of these someday.


----------



## GilWlsn

Duck Creek. D#$%^N he is beautiful! He looks like he's got height on Thor. I especially like the last picture of him with the Dokken hanging half out his mouth... JUST LIKE HIS BROTHER! Drives me nuts! I guess I shouldn't be so critcial but it still wish he'd GRAB HOLD.

Buzz, if your looking for a Roux/Tyra pup you'd better speak up fast..... for the 2009 litter! Deb and Ron already have 4 females and 4 males spoke for out of the 2008 litter. Can anyone spell... PRESELLING!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Duck Creek - Gator is Looking GOOD!


----------



## etfremd

Congratulations on the early success of Ammo! What a great thread to read. My dream is to someday run a FT dog- My first ever trained BLM made it to the Master Level...I am in N. CA outside Yuba City and wanted to find out about that water below? I think I recognize the powerlines and outline of the background mountains...Do you know of any trainers in N. CA that you would recommend? Maybe one of these pups will have what it takes?














Moosetogooseranch said:


> Looking forward to it.
> Thought you might want to see this. We found this place to train just a few miles from our house in California. Wish the picture showed the last body of water better. I would say it's at least 50 yards across that last section. After throwing two marks short, I decided to go clear around to the other side. We estimated the mark to be 280 yards. Ammo had to go through 5 bodies of water to the mark. Bill said she took a laser line up until, that last body of water. She faded half way between me and the mark but corrected and went right to the bumper. We couldn't believe it but then again, she's always doing things we can't believe.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

You chocolate people are worse than golden people, well almost;-). 
Here is one of Roux i took when Him and Frank came by for trick or treat this year.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

That is Funny! :razz: LOL I would Bet that's NOT Roux.


----------



## Jon Couch

Well I weighed Gator this morning and to my surprize the scale hit 54lbs. Micki I'll take the measurments tonight.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Duck Creek said:


> Well I weighed Gator this morning and to my surprize the scale hit 54lbs. Micki I'll take the measurments tonight.


Cant wait. Can you post the results of his last fecal sample.


----------



## Jon Couch

Hey Slim,

Eveything was fine at the vets this spring (No Worms!!!!)

LOL


----------



## Bayou Magic

Tulsa Slim said:


> You chocolate people are worse than golden people, well almost;-).
> Here is one of Roux i took when Him and Frank came by for trick or treat this year.


Tulsa Slim aka Paul HATE-DEM-DAMN-PROS Rainbolt:

I have to admit that the pic of your Hershey is funny. Just curious, are you still sewing Halloween costumes for dogs?

fp


----------



## Jon Couch

Come on Slim what do you have agains Roux:lol:


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Duck Creek said:


> Hey Slim,
> 
> Eveything was fine at the vets this spring (No Worms!!!!)
> 
> LOL


Great keep us posted if anything changes


----------



## labinitup

Tulsa Slim said:


> Great keep us posted if anything changes


Paul,


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Bayou Magic said:


> Tulsa Slim aka Paul HATE-DEM-DAMN-PROS Rainbolt:
> 
> I have to admit that the pic of your Hershey is funny. Just curious, are you still sewing Halloween costumes for dogs?
> 
> fp


No Frank (I wanna smell Danny Farmers underpants )Price, I quit sewing when i retired the chocolate.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Tulsa Slim said:


> No Frank (I wanna smell Danny Farmers underpants )Price



Oh dude...dat nasty


----------



## Jon Couch

> No Frank (I wanna smell Danny Farmers underpants )Price,


Sorry Frank, but I don't care who you are thats funny


----------



## Franco

Tulsa Slim said:


> Cant wait. Can you post the results of his last fecal sample.


I'm still laughing!

Those results should be worth at least three more pages.


----------



## labinitup

Especially built for my Choco....


----------



## crackerd

labinitup said:


> Especially built for my Choco....


No, that's where the chocolate dog's owner's training fees go... (J/K, Bohn, J/K.)

MG


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Ammo weighed 47 pounds today.
Height measurements on 6/03/08 Sitting/Top of Head 28 inches Standing/Top of Back 22 inches.


----------



## Richard Finch

Nice looking choco brother!!!

Sounds like she quite a talented little girl!



Richard


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Richard Finch said:


> Nice looking choco brother!!!
> Sounds like she quite a talented little girl!
> Richard


Thanks Richard!
Thanks to All of You for your Nice Compliments.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Ammo Jams her Second Derby at 6 Months Old. 
Will post Pictures and Details later.


----------



## SCOTT C.

Congrats, look forward to hearing about it.


----------



## Rick_C

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Ammo Jams her Second Derby at 6 Months Old.
> Will post Pictures and Details later.


She jammed another one??? WOW!!!!! 

I can't wait to see this girl run.

Congrats!!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

19 Dog Derby - Ammo Jams her second Derby at 6 months. 
First Series - Water and Land - The memory bird was thrown to the very tip of the island.


Go Bird was a Shot Flier from right to left landing on the left side of the road. Ammo took a great line through the ditch and pinned the flier. On the memory bird she got out left of the bird but turned right and went right to it. 
Second Series - She pinned the go bird and had a great line to the memory bird. Instead of turning right, she turned left, then turned back to were she came from and went to the bird. 
Third Series - The marks were short but extremely tight. She had hunts on both birds. Ammo was second dog to run. First dog and several others were picked up for switching. I think there was only One Really Nice Job. Congrats to Bob Crabb and Windy. Windy was flawless. 
Fourth Series - A long water single, Ammo pinned the mark staying in the water. 
Congrats to Bob Crabb with the WIN with Windy. Windy's last trial aging out with 49 Derby Points. Way to go!  
Second place - Pro - Rob Erhardt with Creed
Third place - Pro - Rob Erhardt with Gus 
Fourth Place - Steve Babcock with Sounder 
Congrats to the RJ and Jams.


----------



## Jon Couch

Congrats Micki!!!!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Thanks Duck Creek!


----------



## FowlDawgs

Congrats Micki.

Makes me even more excited that I have the 4th male pick of the next litter!!

Ammo is one bad momma!!

Cory


----------



## GilWlsn

Congrads Micki,Bill and Ammo! By the way...does she happen to be chocolate? LOLOLOL
Mkae us proud!!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Thanks Guys! I believe she is.


----------



## oakwood

Tyra showing she's not to old to learn some new tricks. Here is a pic of her getting her MPR title this last weekend in Wisconsin.

Way to go ammo keep on rolling.


----------



## GilWlsn

GREAT!!! Another notch on the pole!


----------



## Rick_C

oakwood said:


> Tyra showing she's not to old to learn some new tricks. Here is a pic of her getting her MPR title this last weekend in Wisconsin.
> 
> Way to go ammo keep on rolling.


Nice job Brad and Tyra!

Deb mentioned Tyra was going for this and I've been wondering how she did. 

Looks like these pups are benefiting from mom just as much as dad!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Congratulations Brad and MPR Santa Fe's Contender Tyra MH


----------



## Russell Archer

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Ammo Jams her Second Derby at 6 Months Old.
> Will post Pictures and Details later.



I don't want to rain on anyones parade but, do you thik it is a good idea to run a 6 month old in a derby? It is obvious that she has the natural ability and desire to pick up birds but, there is a whole slew of problems that can and probably will be created in running a dog too early i.e. not through cheating singles.

She is your dog and I wish you all the luck in the world...just something to consider.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Thanks Russell.
You are right on! I would not advise anyone to run their 6 month old pup in a Derby. However, Ammo is not your typical 6 month old pup.


----------



## Russell Archer

Good luck........I'll watch for her on the Derby List.


----------



## Richard Finch

Congrats on another RJ.





Richard


----------



## scott spalding

I have been trying to hold my breath on this one. Gooser you have a wonder full looking pup butt four derby in a row at six months? You're response above would lead me to think you are the first person on earth with a talented six month old. I personaly think it is disrespect full to think this puppy is competive against the very talented derby dogs in the west coast circuit. With that said I think what Russell said above is true for all young dogs even the exceptions to the rule. I personaly watched this puppy run in Spokane this past month and was thinking the same thing why take a puppy with so much promise to a derby stake and let it back side guns cheat water and become trial wise @ six months. If it is for a Ada boy I will give you as many as you would like. I am sure that this dog will be all that you hope butt I don't think russell was saying any thing most of us were not thinking. I do wish you best of luck.
________
Philippine girl Webcams


----------



## cakaiser

Russell Archer said:


> but, there is a whole slew of problems that can and probably will be created in running a dog too early i.e. not through cheating singles.


 Some would say this is true for any dog running a lot of derbies, no matter what age they are.


----------



## Buzz

cakaiser said:


> Some would say this is true for any dog running a lot of derbies, no matter what age they are.


I just watched Russ' dog run two weekends in a row. Given the number of derbies he's run, I have to say that addition to being impressed with his marking ability, his training and line manners were exceptional.


----------



## Russell Archer

cakaiser said:


> Some would say this is true for any dog running a lot of derbies, no matter what age they are.



I totally agree with you. Running a lot of derbies has a negative effect on a dog no matter how talented that dog is. I am glad that our Louie will be aging out this weekend and I know that Ledford is ecstatic....it's been a hell-of-a ride but, 30 derbies over a 12 month period of time is more than enough. 





I just watched Russ' dog run two weekends in a row. Given the number of derbies he's run, I have to say that addition to being impressed with his marking ability, his training and line manners were exceptional. 


Thanks Dave!!


----------



## cakaiser

Buzz said:


> I just watched Russ' dog run two weekends in a row. Given the number of derbies he's run, I have to say that addition to being impressed with his marking ability, his training and line manners were exceptional.


Not trying to single anyone out, didn't even know Russ had a derby dog. Just pointing out that there is a school of thought that says many derbies are not a good thing. I tend to agree with this, but like all else, it depends on the dog.


----------



## Tim West

You know the dog is his and obviously he's aware of the possible pitfalls. 

I would be curious to know Hillman's criteria for a dog before he starts running them young. Lardy says the dog must do complex water cheating singles as a memory mark before he runs them. I do know from watching Banner win a qual and then seeing him train when Jeff Hennard had him that the dog was beyond watery on memory birds. Moosegooser must have his own criteria, and he says he trained an FC/AFC so he must know something about it, so must have some damn good criteria to think the dog can do the work.

We can all pick at folks for running dogs too early, too long, when they are hurt or whatever, but fact is, the dog is his and he can do whatever the hell he wants. And if that is running a Derby at six months, who gives a _____?

This whole dog thing is not rocket science and it ain't preventing world hunger. It's just a game we choose to play, and he can play it anyway he wants.


----------



## Russell Archer

cakaiser said:


> Not trying to single anyone out, didn't even know Russ had a derby dog. Just pointing out that there is a school of thought that says many derbies are not a good thing. I tend to agree with this, but like all else, it depends on the dog.




No offence taken.


----------



## cakaiser

Like Tim said, it's his dog. I have never seen a six month old that I thought was anywhere near ready for a derby, that doesn't mean it isn't possible. The really special ones have a way of just getting it done, it remains to be seen if Ammo will be just that.

With that being said, I'm fairly sure we would not run a dog that young in a derby.

Also, congrats Russ, on your nice derby dog, I'm sure also that Chris is very happy it is over!


----------



## Franco

I've seen some 20 Dog Derbies that were so easy that I felt it was a waste of time and money. Judges set up the easiest of marks just to get a third of the pups to finish. And, I've seen some 20 dog Derbies where the marks in the 4th series were so difficult that AA dogs would have a difficult time, tight.

There is a young black bitch that aged out of Derby this past Winter. She barely got on the Derby list. What was so impressive about her is that right out of Derby she WON a 47 and 44 dog Qualifyings, back-to-back! If I thought her owner would sell her, I would have bought her.


----------



## Rick_C

Tim West said:


> You know the dog is his and obviously he's aware of the possible pitfalls.
> 
> I would be curious to know Hillman's criteria for a dog before he starts running them young. Lardy says the dog must do complex water cheating singles as a memory mark before he runs them. I do know from watching Banner win a qual and then seeing him train when Jeff Hennard had him that the dog was beyond watery on memory birds. Moosegooser must have his own criteria, and he says he trained an FC/AFC so he must know something about it, so must have some damn good criteria to think the dog can do the work.
> 
> We can all pick at folks for running dogs too early, too long, when they are hurt or whatever, but fact is, the dog is his and he can do whatever the hell he wants. And if that is running a Derby at six months, who gives a _____?
> 
> This whole dog thing is not rocket science and it ain't preventing world hunger. It's just a game we choose to play, and he can play it anyway he wants.


Very well said Tim.


----------



## Jon Couch

We get so wraped up in "What we would do" that we miss the point. What some else does with there dog is there buisness. We don't have to agree with it, but we shouldn't knock someone for it either. Moosetogoose aparently has had FC/AFC in the past and trains with Bill Totten. I would asume that if Bill thought they shouldn't be running derbys then Im sure they would take his advice. I think that we should all just let those, who may be doing things a little different from the rest of us, enjoy there sucess. Just my .02


----------



## Jon Couch

Just seeing if there were any new reports from Gators brothers and sisters. I had a friend tell me that Gator must not know that he's chocolate, and to not let him look in the mirror. I got a pretty good laugh out of that and took down all the mirrors. Lol
Hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## GilWlsn

Duck Creek,
Thor moved to 8 point wagon wheel tonight. 2 rounds we only had 1 wrong go-to, corrected with a rope repositioned and went to the right bumper! Also lined up on the wrong one,noed him off it to line up on the correct on! 16 cast, 1 mistake... not bad I think for 7 months. What I'll have to watch for is, after a couple of sessions,,, he's going to want to do it his way but I'll be ready for it!!!

The thing I really like about him is, he's sooo predictable.


----------



## HEAVEN SCENT

I was just reading the talk going around. But I had to pause at the picture of your dog. That is one beautiful chocolate! Enjoy all of the good times together!


scott spalding said:


> I have been trying to hold my breath on this one. Gooser you have a wonder full looking pup butt four derby in a row at six months? You're response above would lead me to think you are the first person on earth with a talented six month old. I personaly think it is disrespect full to think this puppy is competive against the very talented derby dogs in the west coast circuit. With that said I think what Russell said above is true for all young dogs even the exceptions to the rule. I personaly watched this puppy run in Spokane this past month and was thinking the same thing why take a puppy with so much promise to a derby stake and let it back side guns cheat water and become trial wise @ six months. If it is for a Ada boy I will give you as many as you would like. I am sure that this dog will be all that you hope butt I don't think russell was saying any thing most of us were not thinking. I do wish you best of luck.


----------



## Jon Couch

OMG is the thread dying


----------



## Toxey

cant let it totally die!!!! gotta keep the CHOCOLATE POWER going!!! 

not a Roux X Tyra pup, but here is my Roux X Ellie pup and momma Ellie


----------



## GilWlsn

Toxey if she grows into those feet............LOOKOUT! Momma looks happy to get down to 1!


----------



## Toxey

yea at 15 1/2 weeks she sure is a leggy fool!!!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Well the pups are 7 months old. The weather has finally started to warm up quite nice here in Montana. This month we've had some nice days for water marks. This last weekend we had some Great training. Ammo's water work has continued to exceed all expectations. Her same marking ability on land is now carrying over to water. I do not believe that the early Derby's that she cheated the water have had any effect on her. We have been doing various water concepts and she is quick to learn. We are looking forward to the July and August Trials.


----------



## Jon Couch

Good to hear Moose2goose! I am just wondering were all the other siblings are in their training. Gator is still working on his marking and is doing pile work in the yard. He is a thinker, I have to wait to correct because he will usually correct himself if given the chance.


----------



## oakwood

Teka is through force to pile. Is running my three leg pattern blind field. I can sit her in the middle and cast all 3 piles with backs and overs. Have not started sit on the whistle yet. Her strength is in the water. She just loves to be in the water. 

She ran her first water double the other day and had no problems. 50 yrd go bird with 80 yrd memory bird. Pretty straight up.

She did her hardest water mark I have run with her today. She had to think her way through it but she did it without help. 200 yrds with re-entry. High terrain with big up and down to the water makes this mark very tough and even my big dogs had some trouble.


----------



## FOM

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Well the pups are 7 months old. The weather has finally started to warm up quite nice here in Montana. This month we've had some nice days for water marks. This last weekend we had some Great training. Ammo's water work has continued to exceed all expectations. Her same marking ability on land is now carrying over to water. I do not believe that the early Derby's that she cheated the water have had any effect on her. We have been doing various water concepts and she is quick to learn. We are looking forward to the July and August Trials.


Out of curiosity which trials will you be running?


----------



## GilWlsn

SHR Wilson's God of Thunder (aka Thor) is so full of drive it is unbeliveable! We have been drilling and drilling wagon wheel. He is to 8 point with orange in the middle. Yesterday at lunch ( yes the boy goes to work with me and waits patently in a crate until lunch) the grass on the land I chose to use was alot higher than I had wanted. We chose the land because of the BEAUTIFUL pond they built in this new subdivision. All 8 bumpers sank in the grass. So now we had 8 blinds,,,, nailed all of them without hesitation! We have 2 - 3 more days on wagon wheel ( somewhere I read or was told when you think it's time to move on, give it 3 more days) and we are going to work on over. He has back down from a remote sit and MAN is he BAD left handed! I cann't get him to turn right, his right, for nothing. Don't think we'll worry too much about that roght now. Hope everyone is as pleased with the drive and trainability with these pups as I am!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

FOM said:


> Out of curiosity which trials will you be running?


Hi Laniee, 
We will be running mostly in Montana and Washington. However, we will be traveling when possible. I know we will be running at least one in Utah. Bill is Judging the Amateur in August.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Glad to hear that this litter is doing so well. Ammo got two legs of her JH this weekend at Burlington Ranch.


----------



## GilWlsn

MoosetoGooseranch----- there's talk here in Mo that you had an outing last weekend? What was the outcome?


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

We just got home. We got another JH Leg. Thats All!


----------



## WRL

Moosetogooseranch said:


> We just got home. We got another JH Leg. Thats All!


You were entered in Senior too weren't you?

WRL


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Yes we were. In the Senior they started off with the water marks. If the dogs did it, they were asked to do the land blind. She one whistled the land blind.  Then they had to honor the next dog. She had a controlled break. She wasn't called back.


----------



## WRL

I didn't get over to watch Senior. I got stuck at Master all day.

WRL


----------



## GilWlsn

Controled break? Let me see do I know someone who does that? Oh yah HER BROTHER!!! I'm having one hell of a time getting him to move with the gun on doubles and not go one bird 1. If you've ever seen their mama work I call it the "Tyra creep" and then off he goes!!! (no offense intended Deb) The only way I can get him not to break is with a lead on him. Guess he's telling me he isn't ready to work doubles off lead. I've really noticed the "teenager" coming out in him the last couple of weeks. Is anyone else seeing this. Wanting to do it their way, knowing their not suppose to.


----------



## ErinsEdge

The creeping and breaking is sure not going to get better by running them as young dogs, particularly often.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Ammo's not a creeper. Bill made a handler error. Ammo was dog number 5 and Bill saw several of the handlers in front of him kneel down beside their dog on the honor. For some reason he did this without trainining on it. We honor all the time in training but not kneeling by the dog.


----------



## GilWlsn

Yep you're absolutely right Nancy. It's not going to get better and that's why we're going to start several methods of teaching steady and control before we move forward. I've got to ask, you seem against working "young" dogs. When do you start your training?


----------



## ErinsEdge

First of all it depends on the puppy, and it all depends on how experienced a trainer you are with the wild guys if you are doing all the training yourself. Some are immature and need to be treated like puppies 6 months or longer (mostly males) and others need to be worked with right away (10 weeks). I use a pro because I want them to have a solid foundation, one that reads the dog as individuals, and marks are puppy marks ( not over rough terrain) until they are FF and through the yard. If you have a wild child it will only get worse if you run them in competition early so I don't run them early. It depends on your goals in competition and for how long, but all that wild behavior on the line is going to bite you in the butt later as you advance on. We didn't have JH, SH long time ago so many dogs were not run until they were a year and a half but that can be too soon for some. Now I do not run dogs until they are handling and can pass a Senior or if they are good on line derby but often when they are ready for the qual. I had a dog win his first derby, the second one he was already wild, and he never ran another derby. The wilder the dog the later I wait. The goal is I want a gentleman online I can work with as a team and I use the best way to get there. I have heeded the advice of others but also worked a lot of minor stakes and HT and you can determine a lot by observation. If you have a really good dog, and often it takes awhile to get a really good one, I believe you can change the course of his career by running too much, too soon because you are excited about what the dog can do. Mentally and physically they are often not mature enough and the wheels will fall off.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Upon the Wings of An Answered Prayer "Ammo" - Placed 3rd in the Derby on her 8 Month Birthday.  We had a Great Time at the Centennial Retriever Club Trial in Colorado this past weekend July 5-6. The grounds where beautiful and the people were great. There were 22 dogs entered in the Derby. Ammo pinned both of the marks in the First Series. 
In the Second Series she checked down as she went by the bird but just missed it turned around and picked it up. On the way to the Memory Bird there were approximately thirteen hay bales scattered across the line to the bird. Ammo drilled it - zigzagging the hale bales on the way out.  Thought for sure she would jump over at least three, but she didn't get a one. The (1st) Third Series was scrapped before Ammo got to run the test. In the second Third Series she picked up both birds without a hunt as well. She got out of the water on the up wind side on both marks, but went straight to the birds. Thirteen dogs were called back to the forth Series. Seven dogs finished the trial. Ammo picked up both marks in the fourth series clean. Her line to the memory bird was wide and up wind of the bird but she went right to it. 

Congrats to First Place: Kenny Trott handling Ron Phister's dog "Pistol" 
Second Place: Kenny Trott and Donald Fregerlette with "Puma"
Third Place: Bill Petrovish with "Ammo"
Fourth Place: Wayne and Deb Dorband with "Rascal"
RJ: Joseph McCann with Colleena
Jam: Dan Widner with "Katie"
Jam: Mark Henry with "Rip" 
Thanks to the Judges Dewitt Boice and Wayne Jensen!!


----------



## Boondux

Comgrats on the 3rd!


----------



## Howard N

Atta boy Bill! Ammo too.


----------



## oakwood

All I can say is wow!


----------



## Jon Couch

Congrats!!!!! That a girl and Bill too!


----------



## Richard Finch

Congrats brother!!!!





Richard


----------



## Tim West

CONGRATS! The first two of many I'm sure....


----------



## LavenderLabs

I have told my self that I would never own a Chocolate. But man oh man I want a Roux puppy


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Thanks for the nice compliments.


----------



## GilWlsn

LavendersLabs said:


> I have told my self that I would never own a Chocolate. But man oh man I want a Roux puppy


Got to have the TYRA mix in there!

Outstanding Ammo! Are you taking deposits on her first litter?


----------



## Warren Flynt

Here are some recent pics of my 11 week old Roux & GRHRCH Maya pup.

I think Maya is bringing some spunk to the table as well....


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Cute pup!


----------



## Richard Finch

Amen. Very nice.




Richard


----------



## Jon Couch

I actually talked to Frank the other day and have decided to breed my black female to Roux next spring. 

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=1255


----------



## ghak99

torrey said:


> I looked at this litter....


I didn't look for very long........pics at 12 weeks. I don't know what part of her is Roux and what part of her is Maya, but I like it.


----------



## GilWlsn

When Cat Squirrel was down to "needing to get rid of the last pups" I really thought about it! Maya's accomplishments are impressive but since I had a pup, I passed. Keep it coming guys, make me wish I hadn't been responsible! GOOD LOOKING PUPS!


----------



## Jon Couch

> I didn't look for very long........pics at 12 weeks. I don't know what part of her is Roux and what part of her is Maya, but I like it.


Those are some pretty impressive pics. That one looks like a keeper. Anyone out there have a pup out of Roux thats not out of Tyra or Maya. I'm just curious how the other litters may be fairing.


----------



## Jon Couch

I love this pic!!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

I agree great pictures. Very Impressive! You've got it going on. That is Sweet! What's your pup's registered name?


----------



## Richard Finch

Very nice!!!





Richard


----------



## MRGD

I've been gone for a few months and this thing is still going. Sweet! 

I still want one!

tt


----------



## Jake Sullivan

Gotta 12 week old Hook pup that will do a 75 yard mark in cover and never look at the winger or person!!PINPOINTER!!

I agree its not as good as Ammo but hey.....2nd pup and young trainer??


----------



## MRGD

jakester12 said:


> Gotta 12 week old Hook pup that will do a 75 yard mark in cover and never look at the winger or person!!PINPOINTER!!
> 
> I agree its not as good as Ammo but hey.....2nd pup and young trainer??


Congratulations Jake. Show us some pics some time.

tt


----------



## Jake Sullivan

Well I was gonna make a special Hook puppy thread but.....didn't work out!!Pictures coming of the setup and puppy picking um up.


----------



## Rick_C

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Upon the Wings of An Answered Prayer "Ammo" - Placed 3rd in the Derby on her 8 Month Birthday.  We had a Great Time at the Centennial Retriever Club Trial in Colorado this past weekend July 5-6. The grounds where beautiful and the people were great. There were 22 dogs entered in the Derby. Ammo pinned both of the marks in the First Series.
> In the Second Series she checked down as she went by the bird but just missed it turned around and picked it up. On the way to the Memory Bird there were approximately thirteen hay bales scattered across the line to the bird. Ammo drilled it - zigzagging the hale bales on the way out.  Thought for sure she would jump over at least three, but she didn't get a one. The (1st) Third Series was scrapped before Ammo got to run the test. In the second Third Series she picked up both birds without a hunt as well. She got out of the water on the up wind side on both marks, but went straight to the birds. Thirteen dogs were called back to the forth Series. Seven dogs finished the trial. Ammo picked up both marks in the fourth series clean. Her line to the memory bird was wide and up wind of the bird but she went right to it.
> 
> Congrats to First Place: Kenny Trott handling Ron Phister's dog "Pistol"
> Second Place: Kenny Trott and Donald Fregerlette with "Puma"
> Third Place: Bill Petrovish with "Ammo"
> Fourth Place: Wayne and Deb Dorband with "Rascal"
> RJ: Joseph McCann with Colleena
> Jam: Dan Widner with "Katie"
> Jam: Mark Henry with "Rip"
> Thanks to the Judges Dewitt Boice and Wayne Jensen!!


Congratulations Micki, Bill and Ammo, way to go!!

I had the pleasure of meeting all three of them at our clubs hunt test last month. I only wish I wasn't so busy in the Master tests so that I could have spent more time chatting and watching Ammo.

She is a special girl, you are right to be so proud.

Good luck in the next one.

Rick


----------



## Kris Hunt

AMMO won the DERBY today at TSRC

Kris


----------



## Warren Flynt

HAH! That is Awesome! Won her first Derby, what is she 9 months old now?


----------



## Bayou Magic

flyntwt said:


> HAH! That is Awesome! Won her first Derby, what is she 9 months old now?



NO; not yet! She is 8 months and one week old on this *BLUE* Sunday. Roux sends a HUGE CONGRATS TO AMMO, Bill and Micki. 

Frank, Debbie, RouxBaby, and Nutcase


----------



## Aaron Homburg

wow congratz!

Aaron


----------



## Rick_C

Kris Hunt said:


> AMMO won the DERBY today at TSRC
> 
> Kris


GO AMMO, BILL AND MICKI!! 

That is AWESOME!! What an accomplishment!


----------



## Tim West

That is too cool to yule! Way to go Team Ammo!


----------



## Jon Couch

Way da go team Ammo!!!! Keep making us proud. Gator sends lil sis a big congrats


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Thanks Everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Upon the Wings of An Answered Prayer "Ammo" Wins the Derby at 










Treasure State Retriever Club Butte, Montana July 11-13 2008
It was a strong 32 Dog field. I know for sure there was one scratch. The Derby grounds that were used are private and only used during trials. I can say she ran another really nice trial this weekend. She didn’t cheat the water and didn’t back side a gun . In fact she ran some beautiful lines to the birds. It came down to the Fourth Series because several dogs had done really nice work. the memory bird was a long angle steep entry into the water. Then a steep angle up the hill to the bird. Ammo pinned the go bird and took a Beautiful line and drilled the memory bird. 
First Place – Upon the Wings of an Answered Prayer (Ammo) Micki Petrovish 
Second Place – Arnolds Burly Tabster SH (Tab) Tab’s Second Derby and his Second, Second Place and I believe he has 3 MH passes, Congrats to Rick Arnold! 
Third Place - Bigwood’s Rip and Tear (Rip) Don Remien (H) Congrats to Owner Mark Henry - I believe that makes 30 Derby points on Rip. 
Forth Place - JT Chaparron (Chaparron) Julian Lopez 
RJ Chasing the Outlaws (Copper) Greg Jones 
Congrats to all those that Jammed. 
We want to Thank Judges Steven Zachry from Stevensville, MT. and Jenny Grasse from Annandale, NJ, it was nice meeting you!! 
A Special Thank You to Bill Totten @ Nightwind Retrievers for helping us with Ammo.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

That is one fine dog you have there. Congrats on the win @ an extremely young age. There's nothing else you can say, amazing.


----------



## GilWlsn

Way To Go!


----------



## Richard Finch

Great looking Choco girl!





Richard


----------



## Jay Dufour

My little Roux monkey ( out of Yogi) is 8 mos and still tripping over his own big ole feet! He is just finishing FF ....and shows pretty good marking.


----------



## brwndg/yelladawg

Hi! Been reading posts for the last two months, but I just joined up tonite. I love the choco-thread. My chocolate, Betty (11/02/94-04/02/06), was a natural hunter. I never got into the Field trials. Just worked her as a hunting dog. Great mouth.
Now I have a YLF, Boozer, who's 16 months. Oye, what a girl! 75# and not an ounce of fat. Smart little b**ch, too! 
Same scenario, though, just hunting. Both girls from Heartland Retrievers in Winchester, VA.
Even though I don't do the circuit, I love reading & learning from all of you.
Tim


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Brwndg/YellaDawg Welcome!


----------



## firehouselabs

Welcome aboard brwndg/yelladawg!


----------



## firehouselabs

If you can hold off for a couple of years, say the end of 2010 or early 2011, we are planning on breeding our two chocolates to Roux, with Franks blessing of course. Their peds are:
http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigreecolor.asp?DogNo=88570
and 
http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/Asp/viewpedigreecolor.asp?DogNo=88573
All our dogs go in this sunday for CERF (and turf?) and Smoke gets hips and elbows OFA'd on Tues. Then its back to the trainer for both girls on Wednesday. Smoke needs one pass for her SH title, won't be until Aug. due to lack of hunt tests within a 350 mile radius.


----------



## Jon Couch

Here are some updated photos of Gator from Yesterdays training


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Duck Creek said:


> Here are some updated photos of Gator from Yesterdays training


Wow, Proud to be your Sister! Ammo


----------



## Jon Couch

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Wow, Proud to be your Sister! Ammo


We are very proud of what you and Ammo are doing! Gator send his lil sis a big kiss.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Kissy Kiss - Laugh out Loud!!!


----------



## Jon Couch

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Kissy Kiss - Laugh out Loud!!!


I guess It would be more of a lick, but that didn't sound right


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Now that one looks more like Tyra. I think that duck is tired of playing. :razz::razz::razz::razz:


----------



## Jon Couch

SLICK said:


> Now that one looks more like Tyra. I think that duck is tired of playing. :razz::razz::razz::razz:


Yeah we threw those one's to the cat last night they were on their las leg


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Heard they're getting more expensive too.


----------



## Jon Couch

SLICK said:


> Heard they're getting more expensive too.


They're not getting any cheaper thats for [email protected]


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Ammo Jammed another Derby. The PRTA Trial was held in Twin Bridges, Montana this weekend July 18-20, 2008. It was a Fun weekend.


----------



## Jon Couch

Wow!!  Congrats to Bill, Micki, and Ammo!!!! Micki you can PM me with all you secrets I swear I won't tell!!!!;-);-);-)


----------



## Jake Sullivan

How many points does she have now?
Congrats Bill,Micki, and Ammo.


----------



## Bayou Magic

jakester12 said:


> How many points does she have now?
> Congrats Bill,Micki, and Ammo.


The JAM does not carry points, so she's still at 7. The JAM following 2 placements shows remarkable consistency. All of the speculation on making Ammo a high point derby dog is a bit premature. There are a lot of good dogs running and a long way to go. It will be fun to follow her no matter what.

On a side note, I had an opportunity to see a 6-month old Roux pup from a different litter last weekend. He was very impressive to say the least. 

fp


----------



## Jon Couch

1 Point Shy... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ammo is just one point shy of making the National Derby List at 8 months old. She took 3rd in the derby at the Northern Utah Field Trial today.

Congrats to Bill and Micki. Outstanding job!

fp
__________________
"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." George Herman Ruth

Home of: 
Wing Magic's Louisiana Roux MH QAA
Wing Magic's Standpipe Moon QAA (Piper aka NutCase)
Reload I'll Gitum QAA (Sister Boo)

www.BayouMagicRetrievers.com 

I found this thread on the water dog forum.

Congrats Bill, Micki, and The Amazing Ammo


----------



## Jake Sullivan

Way to go Ammo!!
Congrats yet one more time.............


----------



## oakwood

Pics of Teka. Latest pics of my little Roux x Tyra daughter


----------



## Buzz

oakwood said:


> Pics of Teka. Latest pics of my little Roux x Tyra daughter



Kinda looks like Sioux Valley RC to me.;-)

When you planning to be at the old landfill again?


----------



## Jay Dufour

This is Toby...8 Months.Roux x Little Miss Yogi Magic Marker.Doing really well so far.He is learning three handed casting.


----------



## oakwood

Buzz said:


> Kinda looks like Sioux Valley RC to me.;-)
> 
> When you planning to be at the old landfill again?


Ya I went down there yesterday afternoon. Couple of pics before Steve left. 

Probably won't be out to the landfill till next week. Tues or Wed


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Treasure State Retriever Club Butte, Montana July 11-13 2008
It was a strong 32 Dog field. I know for sure there was one scratch. The Derby grounds that were used are private and only used during trials. I can say she ran another really nice trial this weekend. She did not cheat the water and did not back side a gun. In fact she ran some beautiful lines to the birds. It came down to the Fourth Series because several dogs had done really nice work. The memory bird was a long angle steep entry into the water. Then a steep angle up the hill to the bird. Ammo pinned the go bird and took a beautiful line and drilled the memory bird. 
First Place – Upon the Wings of an Answered Prayer (Ammo) Micki Petrovish 
Second Place – Arnolds Burly Tabster SH (Tab) Tab’s Second Derby and his Second, Second Place and I believe he has 3 MH passes, Congrats to Rick Arnold and his Chocolate! 
Third Place - Bigwood’s Rip and Tear (Rip) Don Remien (H) Congrats to Owner Mark Henry - I believe that makes 30 Derby points on Rip. 
Forth Place - JT Chaparron (Chaparron) Julian Lopez 
RJ Chasing the Outlaws (Copper) Greg Jones 
Congrats to all those that Jammed. 
We want to Thank Judges Steven Zachry from Stevensville, MT. and Jenny Grasse from Annandale, NJ, it was nice meeting you!! 
A Special Thank You to Bill Totten @ Nightwind Retrievers for helping us with Ammo. [/quote]

**WAY TO GO TABSTER ** 
Tab WINS the Roberts Trial this Weekend!! 
Just wanted to say CONGRATS to Rick Arnold and TAB for WINNING the Roberts, Idaho Trial this Weekend. 27 Entries. 
We didn't get entered, but we went to watch. It was a Strong Field! 
Second Place went to Barbara Young's "Fancy" Congrats!
Third Place "Gus" Congrats Jim and Bernadette - It was nice meeting you.
Fourth Place - "Frank" Congrats O/Steve Bechtel H/ Bill Totten 
Res. Jam went to "Rosie" Owners Peter and Leslie Thuman 
Congrats to all that Jammed.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Jay Dufour said:


> This is Toby...8 Months.Roux x Little Miss Yogi Magic Marker.Doing really well so far.He is learning three handed casting.


Very Nice.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

oakwood said:


> Pics of Teka. Latest pics of my little Roux x Tyra daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> She's a Beauty!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Ammo's 8 Month Progress Report. 
At 8 months old, Ammo has placed and/or finished 6 of the 9 Derby's that she was entered in since she came of age. She has 3 Jams, 2 Thirds and 1 First. That gives her 9 Derby points. 


She just competed in 2 Trials since she turned 9 months old and has Jammed both of them. 
She Jammed the Shasta Casdade Retriever Club Trial on Aug 22-24 in Klamath Falls, Oregon.
The most recent Jam was this weekend at the Mission Valley Retriever Club Trial Aug 29-31 in Beautiful Ronan, MT. 

Congratulations to All the Placements and Finishers! 
Ronan Trial - 
Marie WON with her Golden Boy "Casey"  Nice Job Marie!
2nd Place went to Rob Erhardt with "Creed"
3rd went to "Hottie" Owned and Handled by Pat Hanlon. 
4th went to Greg Jones with "Copper"
RJ was given to Julian Lopez with "Chaparron" 
Congrats!!!!


----------



## Jon Couch

Congrats on the continued success!!


----------



## Richard Finch

Amen brother!! Keep up the good work!!





Richard


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Ammo was spending her 10 Month Birthday running another trial.  

Ammo received a Reserve Jam this weekend at the Billings Trial. I will post pictures and details later.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Sorry no pictures or details. 
However, We do have good news of another Ribbon this past weekend.
Another Greenie.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Upon the Wings of an Answered Prayer (Ammo) Jammed the Derby at Soda Springs.


----------



## Rick_C

Way to go Ammo, Bill and Micki!!

Are you coming over for the Connell, WA test this weekend?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Sounds like your dog wakes up in the morning and pisses excellence. Must be nice.:razz::razz::razz::razz:


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Hi Rick, 
Thanks Slick 
We will be at Connell. Over 40 dogs entered in the Derby. Will we see you there?


----------



## Rick_C

You should. I'm planning on heading down to watch some of the open, qual, derby etc... so I'll look for you.


----------



## GilWlsn

SHR Wilson's God of Thunder EIC test results.............CLEAR!!


----------



## laker

Wow. Theres some great looking and talented pups.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Upon the Wings of an Answered Prayer "Ammo" ran well, but not good enough. It was getting late in the day and she was dropped in the third series. She back sided the memory mark, but picked up both birds without hunts. She ran test dog in the Fourth Series. It was a long (single) and a tough entry, long angling swim with an angle up a cliff to the mark and I believe she did the best job of the 13 dogs that got called back. I know for sure at least two dogs picked up. Sorry, we didn't stay for placements, so can't report that. Congratulations to the Winner and all that Finished!


----------



## Jon Couch

Here are some updated pics of Gator


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Here are some updated pics of Gator



























__________________
*Jon Couch *
*Home of Duck Creek's All Riled Up (Riley)*



Good Looking Gator! Cool Pictures. He looks like he's enjoying his Hunting Spot. When does the season start?


----------



## Warren Flynt

Roux throws some big-eared puppies! Our Roux X Maya pup has big ol' floppy ears. 

Great looking dog!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Roux placed 4th in the Amateur at the Topeka Trial this past weekend. Congrats Frank Price and Tim West.


----------



## ghak99

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Roux placed 4th in the Amateur at the Topeka Trial this past weekend. Congrats Frank Price and Tim West.


I just read the results..............Congrats to all the Roux camp.


----------



## Jon Couch

Just got Gator's EIC results he is CLEAR unfortunatley my black female Riley that I planned on breeding to Roux in the spring is a Carrier.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Great News on the EIC Tests!


----------



## Tim West

One cool thing to report to all you Roux fans.

He lined a very tough land blind in the Topeka Am that had three cover changes and then paralleled a draw of trees. All the terrain was pulling the dogs into the draw and then they had to bust through some thick, unmowed area and then up the hill another 40 yards to the bird. Roux took a great initial line and required no handling through the first cover, then started picking up steam and carrying that great line. He hit the cover and unbeknownst to me did a full flip and came up still smokin. It threw him a little off line but he recovered well and drilled it. I think it was about 250 yards!

You run a lot of blinds in your career in Field Trials but seldom do you remember them. I won't forget this one! It was amazing to watch cause there was no handling required!

He had one hunt in the first series which cost him higher color. The last series was unfortunately lighter than the judges wanted and thought they would get, and they had no other water to use, so they had to go with a lot of good, work that was much the same. But, can't complain with a placement....


----------



## oakwood

Tim congrats on the 4th.

How many amatuer points does that give roux.


----------



## Jon Couch

Brad,

I believe that he should have 6.5 am points.


----------



## oakwood

Duck Creek said:


> Brad,
> 
> I believe that he should have 6.5 am points.



Should be more than that. His open points before Frank went pro should count towards am.


----------



## Tim West

He's had six or six 1/2 with me running him and I know that Frank has a third and a fourth with him so must be seven and a half or eight.


----------



## Jon Couch

oakwood said:


> Should be more than that. His open points before Frank went pro should count towards am.


Didn't even think about that. Good catch Brad!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

I received some Puppy News Today. Tyra and Roux will be having puppies again soon.  Tyra has come into heat. I believe we might be getting 
our new puppy sometime around Christmas or New Years.  I can hardly wait.


----------



## Warren Flynt

Moosetogooseranch said:


> I received some Puppy News Today. Tyra and Roux will be having puppies again soon.  Tyra has come into heat. I believe we might be getting
> our new puppy sometime around Christmas or New Years.  I can hardly wait.



Are you picking a male or female this time?
name?


----------



## Bayou Magic

Moosetogooseranch said:


> I received some Puppy News Today. Tyra and Roux will be having puppies again soon.  Tyra has come into heat. I believe we might be getting
> our new puppy sometime around Christmas or New Years.  I can hardly wait.


Are you getting another one? 

If all goes well the pups should hit the ground around 20 Dec, give or take. Looks like I'll be taking one, but I'm concerned about what it will do to my reputation. Been trying to shrug off the "chocolate" label ever since Roux came along. Another exotic won't be helpful. Maybe Lainee or Wesley Hamm will take it. They keep begging me for it shamelessly. Quite sad actually.

fp


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

flyntwt said:


> Are you picking a male or female this time?
> name?


We are getting another female. However, we will take either if it comes to that. I have two names picked out.  
Wow, I picked up Ammo on Dec 20th last year. Bill threw a quail three times at about 15 - 20 yards and she went right out and snatched it up and brought it right back to me. He was very pleased and we have been ever since. Within four days she was doing the same thing at 30 and 40 yards. Before she turned 9 weeks old she picked up a mark at 175 yards. I sent Deb some Video's of some of the stuff she was doing at 7 weeks. If you want a nice pup I think Deb and Ron still may have some picks left. I spent 3 days with the litter and they were very impressive. 
When I go to get my pupppy if all the pups aren't gone, I may come home with TWO!


----------



## FOM

Bayou Magic said:


> Maybe Lainee or Wesley Hamm will take it. They keep begging me for it shamelessly. Quite sad actually.
> 
> fp


I'm actually speechless....almost.....I'm going to tell Santa to give Roux a mirror for his kennel this Christmas so he will finally know you have been lying to him all these years 

Now maybe if there was a black male pup, I wouldn't mind a Roux puppy....and of course if David would let me get another one.....talk to me in 3 years.

FOM


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Ammo at The Lost Hills Derby
Ammo put together another really nice performance on 10/10/08. Seventeen dogs were entered and three of the series had water in them. For the most part this derby could be summed up as tight and short. The third series really stood out as the most difficult one. Most of the handlers were nervous as they walked to the line. The birds were thrown in and very tight. From the line it looked like I could have thrown a long bird from one gunner to the other. There was a variety of work, with some dogs back siding one gunner or the other. I can say Ammo’s work really stood out as she was the only dog to really Xerox both marks. I’m sure the judges had a hard time placing the dogs as there had to be at least six dogs with very similar work. Ammo was awarded the RJ. She remains on the hill with 9 derby points.
We will stay and train during the week and run a second derby at Lost Hills next weekend.


----------



## Warren Flynt

This is no where near a derby placement, but our little Roux X Maya pup (6 months) picked up the junior land marks this past saturday at the south ms akc hunt test. I didnt run her on water- b/c we acutally werent registered to run, the judges were just letting us play. Here she is on the far mark- maybe 80-90 yards?:


----------



## GilWlsn

Bayou Magic said:


> Are you getting another one?
> 
> Been trying to shrug off the "chocolate" label ever since Roux came along.
> 
> fp


Wouldn't care if they where purple!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Ammo finishes another trial with a really nice job. She got a Reserve Jam on Oct. 17th 2008 at the California South Coast Retriever Club Fall Trial.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN

Derby 3rd, Win, 3rd, A BOAT LOAD !!!!!!!! of Jams & RJ'S 



I Have NOT done what yo have done Micki, but.......Where would she be if you had not ran her until now ?

John


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> Derby 3rd, Win, 3rd, A BOAT LOAD !!!!!!!! of Jams & RJ'S
> 
> 
> 
> I Have NOT done what yo have done Micki, but.......Where would she be if you had not ran her until now ?
> 
> John


She would be missing a ton of experience on a vast variety of trial grounds. This experience will come in handy when she starts competing in the all age stakes. 
Then there is Bill and I, we would have missed out on a ton of fun so far. We too have gained a ton of knowledge on test and grounds that we can use in upcoming trials.
I don't think I can say she has picked up any bad habits. People continue to comment that her line manners are that of a seasoned all age dog. Her honesty in water continues to improve almost every week. This is seen as she is starting to stay in the water longer on difficult marks than that of dogs twice her age.
 So, if we would have not done what we did I think I can say she would not be as well rounded as she is.
Micki


----------



## Steve Shaver

Moosetogooseranch said:


> She would be missing a ton of experience on a vast variety of trial grounds. This experience will come in handy when she starts competing in the all age stakes.
> Then there is Bill and I, we would have missed out on a ton of fun so far. We too have gained a ton of knowledge on test and grounds that we can use in upcoming trials.
> I don't think I can say she has picked up any bad habits. People continue to comment that her line manners are that of a seasoned all age dog. Her honesty in water continues to improve almost every week. This is seen as she is starting to stay in the water longer on difficult marks than that of dogs twice her age.
> So, if we would have not done what we did I think I can say she would not be as well rounded as she is.
> Micki


 


Ammo is an amazing little dog!!!!!!!!! I have run against her twice now. Everytime I'm out training and I'm running a pup her age I think about Ammo it just blows me away what she is doing.
Micki and Bill, I see you are entered down in Niland. I wont get down there till sometime in Dec. but hope to see you there. Congrarulations on your accomplishments and good luck in the future.
Steve


----------



## Jon Couch

I just wanted to wish Ammo, Bill, and Micki good luck they will be running the Derby at the Professional Retriever Trainers Association 2008 Pacific Fall Trial on Friday the 24th of October


----------



## Jeff Bartlett

Duck Creek said:


> I just wanted to wish Ammo, Bill, and Micki good luck they will be running the Derby at the Professional Retriever Trainers Association 2008 Pacific Fall Trial on Friday the 24th of October


ME TOO ]]]]]]]]]]


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Thanks for the good luck wishes. We need all we can get heading into the next three trials in two weekends.

Bill


----------



## Howard N

Bill, have fun!


----------



## Jon Couch

Bill and Micki,

We will all be checking the thread for the results on saturday morning! Tell Ammo Brother Gator says good luck sis.


----------



## scott spalding

ammo is on the derby list she got third today at Yuma. A big congratulations is in order.
________
Nexium Settlement Info


----------



## Howard N

Good!!!!!!!

Bill and Mickie, I'm glad it happened.


----------



## Jon Couch

11 derby points before she turned 1 not too bad if you ask me. Way da go Ammo!!!


----------



## Bayou Magic

Huge congrats to Bill, Micki, and, of course, AMMO for the 3rd place and getting on the derby list! Also, a big congrats to Scott Spalding and Pink who just keeps rolling up the points. 

The repeat breeding just took place a couple of weeks ago.

Pick male coming to OK regards,
Frank


----------



## Jon Couch

hey Frank,

I don't think there is any resemplence between your avatar and mine do you!!LOL


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

We have been Blessed!
Ammo finished 5 derbies in 4 weekends. Two Reserve Jams, a Jam, a Third Place, and most recently on Friday Oct. 31st at the Southern Arizona Trial in Niland a Fourth Place, that puts her at 12 Derby points at 11 months old. This was a very Special Weekend. Deb Wehner the breeder flew out from Missouri to watch Ammo run.
We want to Thank All of You that we have trained with and All of You who have encouraged us along the way. We are taking a month off to do some duck and pheasant hunting. 
In December we will be traveling to Texas to train and run a trial or two. 
Blessings to All, 
Bill and Micki


----------



## SFLabs

What a joy and pleasure it was as Ammo’s breeder to see her run the Derby in Niland, CA this last weekend. “Seeing is Believing”. Ammo is truly one amazing girl. Its hard to believe that she’s only 11 months old. Her marking is unbelievable and her line manners are that of an All Age Dog. Look for several of Ammo’s littermates to be running the Spring 09 Derbies. Thank Bill , Micki and Ammo for a short but sweet weekend. Give me Five…… Ammo

Ron & Deb Wehner
Santa Fe Labs

Pictures below are from the Derby/10/31/08


----------



## GilWlsn

Good to see you post Deb. Ammo looks like another dog I know. Wonder how that might be!


----------



## Jon Couch

Here is a pick of Gator while hunting out of a new blind. He had never worked out of a above water blind but did great last night.


----------



## Warren Flynt

awesome pictures.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Duck Creek said:


> Here is a pick of Gator while hunting out of a new blind. He had never worked out of a above water blind but did great last night.


That is the Coolest Picture!


----------



## Annette

Miki & Bill, You have as you know a very special gal in Ammo. Having run the Derby with her all summer I have seen this young gal do some great work and there is more to come. She and you do deserve a rest. Go hunting!. Deb it was nice to meet you. I think your coming to Nilan to see Ammo run was special. It won't seem right if Miki and Bill are not at a the Derby in Nilan Dec5. I will miss you! Good luck in Texas.
Marie


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Ammo with one of two Huns that she retrieved. 










Bill with his catch of the day. Look at the size of that Cottonwood, 
I mean that Trout. 










A picture of the Derby's Third Series at the Niland, CA Trial last week. Arnie Erwin and his dog Keno are on the line. A Big Thanks to the Judges, Dennis Voight and Rick Coats for the Great Tests!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

November 6, 2008 - One Year Old - Happy Birthday to the All the Tyra and Roux Gang!
Ammo's First Pheasant Hunt


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Annette said:


> Micki & Bill, You have as you know a very special gal in Ammo. Having run the Derby with her all summer I have seen this young gal do some great work and there is more to come. She and you do deserve a rest. Go hunting!. Deb it was nice to meet you. I think your coming to Nilan to see Ammo run was special. It won't seem right if Micki and Bill are not at a the Derby in Nilan Dec5. I will miss you! Good luck in Texas.
> Marie


Sorry, but I missed this post. Thanks Marie! I see you are entered in the Derby at Niland. Good Luck to You and Casey! 
Congrats on your 3rd Place at the last Trial. 
Micki


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Looky Looky - Who I found out there. Another Tyra and Roux Pup. 
Jake aka Camo - I think he looks a lot like Ammo and a little like Roux.


----------



## akbrowndogs

Jake aka Cammo at approx 5 weeks


----------



## GilWlsn

Went to grandma's for Thanksgiving (West of Newton, Ks). Took Thor and went for a walk about on friday. Couldn't have bought a bird! And believe me I would have. The only thing that came out of it was his HUNTING!! Out front 10- 15 yards quartering like he knew what he was doing. It was a HARD day on the mouse housing that day!! Only had to call him my way 2 times in 5 hours of hunting. 

Next week is Western Kansas. 8 guys and 5 other, unmannered 4 legged things . The bet among those close to me is how long it will take me to boot-leg a dog orrrr the owner of said dog. We'll see how the boy does! Cann't WAIT!


----------



## GilWlsn

Well it was an ok trip to Western Kansas. 5 guys, 3 days hunting, 26 birds. Man that part of the world needs WATER. Fields we've hunted in the past with good CRP, today, you could have seen a rat run across them! The first picture says "Can I have them?!" Could have used you Deb! I'm not a photographer!


----------



## mjh345

I just wanted to say that I had the priviledge meet Bill & Micki, & to compete against Ammo this weekend at the Red River Field Trial.

My pup did great in the first 2 series, but decided to return to the island bird in the 3rd series, and check out some of the decoys surrounding the island. I've got to train using dekes on islands obviously!!

They are great people, and a lot of fun, and I really enjoyed the times we spent together. I greatly look forward to competing against and training with them in the future.

Ammo is a nice little bitch. It is too bad we will never know how good she could have been,... since they screwed her up by running her so early in so many derbies. 

Oh well, we live & we learn. LOL

Best of luck with Ammo in the future. I look forward to seeing you all on down the road

Marc


----------



## Bayou Magic

mjh345 said:


> I just wanted to say that I had the priviledge meet Bill & Micki, & to compete against Ammo this weekend at the Red River Field Trial.
> 
> My pup did great in the first 2 series, but decided to return to the island bird in the 3rd series, and check out some of the decoys surrounding the island. I've got to train using dekes on islands obviously!!
> 
> They are great people, and a lot of fun, and I really enjoyed the times we spent together. I greatly look forward to competing against and training with them in the future.
> 
> *Ammo is a nice little bitch. It is too bad we will never know how good she could have been,... since they screwed her up by running her so early in so many derbies.
> 
> Oh well, we live & we learn. LOL *
> 
> Best of luck with Ammo in the future. I look forward to seeing you all on down the road
> 
> Marc


Out of the goodness of my heart and desire to help my fellow man, I will take that little train wreck off of their hands for nothing.

8 males and 3 females from the repeat breeding hit the ground Sunday. Hopefully, Bill and Micki won't screw up another one!!!

fp


----------



## Mark Sehon

I trained w/ Bill & Mickie(Ammo) before the SLRC trial. Good "Luck" next year!!!!! Mickie is the BEST bird WOMAN in the game. She will out throw or out run any bird person I know!!!!!


----------



## oakwood

Well I took Teka in yesterday to get a prelim done on her hips and draw for eic. Her hip x-ray looked really good. She is not a big dog but very solid built like her mom. I was shocked to see she weighed 58 pds. I will try to take some pics this weekend and get them posted up.


----------



## GilWlsn

good deal Brad. Let us know. I don't have a clue what Thor weighs? I can guess a bull within 50 lbs of his weight (about a 2% error rate) but never got the hang of guessing dogs, oh well. We have a booster shot in Feb and will know then. I'm going to go out on a limb and guess him between 70 and 75 lbs of SOLID MUSCLE AND DRIVE!


----------



## i_willie12

Here's pics of Thor from a duck hunt Dad and I had the day after christmas. First ducks!!!!!!


----------



## GilWlsn

Thanks man


----------



## Jeff Huntington

i_willie12 said:


> Here's pics of Thor from a duck hunt Dad and I had the day after christmas. First ducks!!!!!!


gil you would kill more ducks if you got rid of that orange transmitter!!!!


----------



## oakwood

Here is some new pics of Teka. She leaves on Saturday for Texas. Going to miss her. Probably be around the end of April before I see her again.


----------



## i_willie12

bayou beagle said:


> gil you would kill more ducks if you got rid of that orange transmitter!!!!


Dad loves his orange duct tape!!!!! Puts it on everything, range finders, dog collars. I'm surprised it's not on his gun!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Buzz

oakwood said:


> Here is some new pics of Teka. She leaves on Saturday for Texas. Going to miss her. Probably be around the end of April before I see her again.


Hey Brad, she looks great! I bet she's about the same size as Mick, he's a small dog. I'll be sending both him and Raven south with Steve. I'm starting to feel really bad in anticipation of missing him. He's a cool dog. Hopefully Steve isn't too hard on me about his basics! ;-) I can tell that Teka has had more work than Mick, based on her muscle tone.

On the orange transmitter. I have one of them, orange duct tape... I have a camo cover that I use to attache it to my vest. I like orange because I have a tendency to drop crap when I'm training.


----------



## Jon Couch

Nice pic Gil and Brad here is a pic I took of Gator the other day. He weighs 66lbs


----------



## finkomania

Nice looking dog. I just bought a pup out of Roux and am looking forward to meeting him as soon as this deployment ends.


----------



## Buzz

finkomania said:


> Nice looking dog. I just bought a pup out of Roux and am *looking forward to meeting him as soon as this deployment ends.*


Be safe. Thanks for your service!


----------



## Jon Couch

finkomania said:


> Nice looking dog. I just bought a pup out of Roux and am looking forward to meeting him as soon as this deployment ends.


Thanks man! You'll see yours soon enough. Wishing you a heart felt welcome home and Thanks to you and yours for your sacrifice.

Lcpl Jonathon Couch USMCR

OOOOOH RAAAAAAH


----------



## GilWlsn

i_willie12 said:


> Dad loves his orange duct tape!!!!! Puts it on everything, range finders, dog collars. I'm surprised it's not on his gun!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol


Oh Ya! When you loose stuff as much as I do you build in Insurance!;-) Lost this on in W Kansas putting a Felony Car stop on a water tank before the birds could blow! Found it in 5 minutes. BTW Jeff, I'm left handed and when it's time to get serious that transmitter falls real nice under my right arm!

Brad It is unreal how much Teka looks like Tyra! Gator looks like a Man with PURPOSE! I've got to get by and see the new Brothers and Sisters but I'm waiting for permission.:;-)

Deb, give me a call I'm free one or the other day this weekend if you are. Cann't make up my mind to go Duck or Goose hunting this weekend but I'm going somewhere.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

finkomania said:


> Nice looking dog. I just bought a pup out of Roux and am looking forward to meeting him as soon as this deployment ends.


Thanks for Your Service! 
I was able to train with Frank and see Roux, he is the Real Deal! Roux throws some exceptional pups. Look at the intensity in the pups eyes. Those are some good pictures! 
I talked with Deb tonight and The 2009 Tyra and Roux litter will be 4 weeks old on Sunday. I am so excited about getting our new Puppy. Deb is going to pick her out for us and hopefully deliver her to us at the Louisiana Triple Derby. 
We have decided to name our new puppy "Primo". We are naming her after her Sire and Dam.


----------



## finkomania

I may have bought a little more dog than I need as I plan on using him for hunting in North Dakota where I plan on living when I retire in two years. But I can't think of a better hobby than these dog games. He is gonna be with a Pro Trainer until August. It is going to be real interesting to see how he turns out. I am thinking about naming him Dakota Majic's Diamondback. Diamondback is the name of the base I am on over here and my daughter is dead set on naming him Dakota. What do you guys think?


----------



## Jon Couch

finkomania said:


> I may have bought a little more dog than I need as I plan on using him for hunting in North Dakota where I plan on living when I retire in two years. But I can't think of a better hobby than these dog games. He is gonna be with a Pro Trainer until August. It is going to be real interesting to see how he turns out. I am thinking about naming him Dakota Majic's Diamondback. Diamondback is the name of the base I am on over here and my daughter is dead set on naming him Dakota. What do you guys think?


Sounds like a winner to me. You better be careful though. I for one can testify to how addicting these dog games can be. Good luck and have fun I am sure "Dakota" will be all the dog you are looking for and more. God speed.


----------



## Jon Couch

I would like to give Bill, Micki, and Ammo a huge congrats on the Jam in Texas on Dec. 12th 2008. Ammo recieved a JAM in the Derby where she ran agains Pink (4th) and Punch (JAM). As most of you already know that Pink and Punch were co high point derby dogs in 2008. Not bad for a Chocolate 13 month old girl that everyone was sure that she was gonna be ruined.

Keep up the good work guys and gals we are all very proud of what you have done so far, and look forward to seeing what Ammo has in store for the future.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Thanks Jon! We are in Ravenna, Texas Training at Scott and Alice Carruth's place @ "Pin Oak Kennels". The Carruth's have a FABULAOUS place and we have to Thank Scott for setting up such Awesome Tests. We are having a Great Time and Ammo is doing extremely well.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Wing Magic's Louisiana Roux MH (Sire) on Left,
Ammo on Right, After Yesterday's Day of Training. 
I believe Ammo is the Only Chocolate in History to make the Derby List under 1 year of age.


----------



## Howard N

Tell Frank, Ammo's cuter.


----------



## finkomania

Outstanding photos


----------



## Jim Scarborough

Congratulations to Bill and Micki and their great pup, Ammo. I can't wait for Year Two in this dog's Derby career. Great photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bayou Magic

jscarborough said:


> Congratulations to Bill and Micki and their great pup, Ammo. *I can't wait for Year Two in this dog's Derby career.* Great photos. Thanks for sharing.


There is no way to predict what Ammo will do in 2009. My short time in this game has taught me that the FT world is tough simply due to the high percentage of dogs that have the ability and training to win on any given day. That said, it will be interesting to watch the little pup this year. Bill and Micki have done a great job with her. As the Zen Master says, “We’ll see.”

fp


----------



## Jon Couch

Lets see what they look like all together. From L to R Roux, Ammo, and Gator


----------



## Mark Sehon

Bill & Mickie, looking forward to seeing ya'll at the 3DQ.


----------



## KNorman

This will be nice.....

Mark, 

I entered Maya in one of the Q's (I think Acadiana) just to get out of the house.

I'll bring Guinness (Guinea Pig) with me too. Of course, he isn't ready for anything with his lack of training, but it'll be nice to watch Ammo.


----------



## kbobbjr

Hey yall. Gil told me about this thread and I've just spent a couple of hours reading every post. I am getting a Roux X Tyra pup out of the 08 litter. Only a couple more weeks to wait.....I'm like a kid at Christmas!!


----------



## GilWlsn

Welcome aboard kevin. I hope this thread answers some of your questions


----------



## kbobbjr

Thanks and yes, this thread did answer a lot of my questions. I'm looking forward to seeing Thor in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Tim West

Had my last group of hunters to guide this year. After I whack the mallards this weekend I'll turn to training.

Frank and I need to get Roux titled before Ammo catches him!

Great pics!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

jscarborough said:


> Congratulations to Bill and Micki and their great pup, Ammo. I can't wait for Year Two in this dog's Derby career. Great photos. Thanks for sharing.


Jim it was nice meeting you this past year. 
We ran against Jim's dog, Blind Lake Honky Tonk Gusto "Gus" in 2008. Congratulation for finishing the 2008 Derby Year with 33 Derby Points! 
Good Luck in the Qual on Friday and Saturday at Norco.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

I am trying to reply to multiple quotes, but don't know how. HELP?

Jon Nice Trio!

Mark Sehon, Looking forward to the Triple Derby this weekend. I drove all night and pulled into the grounds this morning. I think that was your group training today. I was a mess and waived as we went by. Hope the training is going well and we will look you up tomorrow.

Cat Squirrel, Hope to get over to see Maya run in the Qual and see your Maya and Roux pup. 

Kbobbjr, You sound as excited to get your new pup as I am. Deb has confirmed that she will be delivering Primo to us on Thursday. I am getting her early. 

Tim and Frank, Lets getter Done!


----------



## KNorman

Good!!!

I'll be coming down Saturday to run. 

I think another guy who bought a Roux x Maya pup is bringing his (a female). We're supposed to meet in B.R. for a quick OB lesson and then come down. She's a really nice pup, but the guy is pretty new to training...I don't think he knows what he's got (he's the second owner of this pup, the first buyer reduced his kennel)


----------



## HEAVEN SCENT

I too have seen Ammo run in trials, and she truly is an amazing dog. But knowing her owners Micki and Bill so well, it only makes sense she would be such a great performer. Micki and Bill put their hearts and souls into their work, and they are greatly rewarded by their dedications. It is nice to see a dog achieve so much in so little time, but I for one know it comes from Bill and Micki's love of their dog, and their ability to rise to the challenge of the sport. When you train your dog with love, there is no limit to what they will do for you. God bless you both and best wishes in the future.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

HEAVEN SCENT said:


> I too have seen Ammo run in trials, and she truly is an amazing dog. But knowing her owners Micki and Bill so well, it only makes sense she would be such a great performer. Micki and Bill put their hearts and souls into their work, and they are greatly rewarded by their dedications. It is nice to see a dog achieve so much in so little time, but I for one know it comes from Bill and Micki's love of their dog, and their ability to rise to the challenge of the sport. When you train your dog with love, there is no limit to what they will do for you. God bless you both and best wishes in the future.


Wow! What a nice thing to say. God has truly Blessed us. God has directed our paths and it is no accident to meet the people that we have.
Thank You Lord for All that you do and those that you put in our paths.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Upon the Wings of An Answered Prayer "Ammo" (CLF) finishes All 3 Trials at 14 Months of Age. 
She Jams the South Louisiana Trial and the Acadiana Trial on Sat. the 24th of January.
She places 2nd at the Port Arthur Trial on Sun. the 25 of January.








We had a Fantastic Time at the Triple D/Q this weekend. 
"Ammo" had so much Fun! 
You could see the smiles  on every dogs face that came to the line. 
Ammo performed quite well in all 3 trials. One of the most impressive things was at 14 months old she finished or placed in all 3 Derby's. There were 3 other dogs to do so. Her line manners were perfect. Even with the over and under mark and a double sluess on the water. Her line manners did not change from the first bird down until she picked up that 24th bird on the third day. In the last 2 series of the last trial she took more water than any dog in the trial. In the fourth series of the last trial she was the Only dog that finished, that took the water to the go bird along with picking the birds up in order. She placed 2nd in that last trial. 
We want to Thank Scott and Alice Carruth for allowing us to use their property to prepare for this event. We trained with Scott for just over a month and Ammo's water work improved daily. THANK YOU Scott for preparing us for this event.
We also want to Thank Gary Kavan and Heidi as they were in our training group. Congrats to you with your (CBR) Bur Oak's Here's Winston. "Winston" aka Winnie placed 2nd in the Acadiana Trial, Jammed the South Louisiana Trial and was in the fourth series of the Port Arthur Trial.
We met Cat Squirrel (Kevin) and his young Maya and Roux male pup. He's a Deep Dark Chocolate. Ammo and him look as, if they could be litter mates. I will post some pictures. 
Well, It was Really nice meeting ALL of you while we were down South. Good Luck and Best Wishes!! God Bless you All. 
Micki


----------



## kbobbjr

Congrats on a successful weekend!


----------



## Jim Scarborough

Add our congratulations to all the other accolades being picked up by Bill, Micki and Ammo. I was not surprised to see Ammo finish all three Derbies and claim her second place at the Port Arthur trial. This is the same dog that beat my "Gus" when she was only eight months old! Watching Ammo win can become habit forming, and now we'll have Primo to worry about in the future. Best wishes for the Petrovich's as they go down the road.


----------



## Kris Hunt

Congrats Jim on all of Gus' success. Has he ever slowed down 


Kris


----------



## Jon Couch

Yesterday was actually a nice day up here so I took the time to take some pics of the dogs. I thought I would share the one's of Gator with you guys.


----------



## Jon Couch

Here are some pics of Gators "girlfriend" Riley.


----------



## Jon Couch

How are the 07 and 08 pups doing these days. Where are the updates?


----------



## GilWlsn

SHR Wilson's God of Thunder - Thor - AKA Pitbull in a Lab coat ( That's how Ron Wehner sums him up) is doing fine. Nothing new, nails triples, solid on diversions and walkups. We are having a go with handling, wants to do it his way but we are taking baby steps and working through it. Plan to start Seasoned Test net month.

BTW - Deb - Can you e-mail me any of those pictures you took the day I tatooed the pups?


----------



## GilWlsn

GilWlsn said:


> good deal Brad. Let us know. I don't have a clue what Thor weighs? I can guess a bull within 50 lbs of his weight (about a 2% error rate) but never got the hang of guessing dogs, oh well. We have a booster shot in Feb and will know then. I'm going to go out on a limb and guess him between 70 and 75 lbs of SOLID MUSCLE AND DRIVE!


Well just got out of the vets. Didn't miss it by much, 83.4 lbs! Wouldn't have thought that much though...d#mn!


----------



## Jeff Huntington

GilWlsn said:


> Well just got out of the vets. Didn't miss it by much, 83.4 lbs! Wouldn't have thought that much though...d#mn!


table scraps!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Couch

GilWlsn said:


> Well just got out of the vets. Didn't miss it by much, 83.4 lbs! Wouldn't have thought that much though...d#mn!


Wow Gil Thor is a big boy. I would say Gator is about 70-75lbs right now at just 15 month old he could still grow a little.


----------



## i_willie12

bayou beagle said:


> table scraps!!!!!!!


That dog probably doesnt even know what human food is!!!!!!!!!
Dang 83lbs would have never guessed that!!!!!!! Its those shorter legs..


----------



## GilWlsn

i_willie12 said:


> That dog probably doesnt even know what human food is!!!!!!!!!
> PROBABLY??? Boy you know better than that! Pro Pac Puppy large breed, monthly worming and 6 to 8 training sessions a week!


----------



## GilWlsn

trying to get this back on the main page somy wife can show it to her dad.


----------



## GilWlsn

Here's brother Thor's latest picture. *MICKI!!!! You've been really quite lately? What's up?*


----------



## Jon Couch

He sure is lookin good Gil!


----------



## GilWlsn

We've came along way in the last few weeks. First season test is march 28th!


----------



## akbrowndogs

Hey Guys I finally got some new pics of Jake training in the frozen north. We ran long walking singles and some blinds. Carol


----------



## Jon Couch

good pics Carol He sure is a good looing young man.


----------



## GilWlsn

Carol, great pictures! I had to SMILE at the one were the view is behind the handler and dog with the bird boy out front. Jake's in "launch" mode. FAMILY TRAIT!! Got it from thier momma!!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

GilWlsn said:


> Carol, great pictures! I had to SMILE at the one were the view is behind the handler and dog with the bird boy out front. Jake's in "launch" mode. FAMILY TRAIT!! Got it from thier momma!!


I agree!
Just a quick update.
We've been on the Road and having lots of Fun. 
The Second place finish this weekend at the Lost Hills Trial gives Ammo 19 points at 16 Months Old.
Micki


----------



## Brent Keever

Way to go ammo. Congrats Micki. It was nice meeting yall in the spillway earlier may ammo continue to have great success.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

CajunMarineBBK said:


> Way to go ammo. Congrats Micki. It was nice meeting yall in the spillway earlier may ammo continue to have great success.


Thanks! It was nice meeting you as well. I have some good pictures that I will post when we get home from our trip. Hope your puppy is doing well. Micki


----------



## Jon Couch

Gator's Poster


----------



## Brent Keever

Actually Micki she is doing really well but I am biased. Can not wait to see the pictures that yall took.


----------



## GilWlsn

Duck Creek..... THAT IS INSANE!!!!!!!! I hope it is posted where alot of people can see it!


----------



## GilWlsn

Good to hear out of you Micki!


----------



## GilWlsn

OK

Let's take role call. I'll start.
Thor - running Seasoned at the end of the month - need three passes for title then maaybee we'll go right into Finished, depends how composed in true test enviroment he is.

Ammo - What else can be said,,, 19 derby points @16 months, touring the country training with great people.

Jake - Whats happening

Gator - What happening

Teka - Whats happening

That leaves 1 brother and 2 sisters I've lost track of........ Let's hear from you guys!


----------



## mjh345

Way to go Bill, Micki & Ammo!!!!


----------



## oakwood

GilWlsn said:


> OK
> 
> Let's take role call. I'll start.
> Thor - running Seasoned at the end of the month - need three passes for title then maaybee we'll go right into Finished, depends how composed in true test enviroment he is.
> 
> Ammo - What else can be said,,, 19 derby points @16 months, touring the country training with great people.
> 
> Jake - Whats happening
> 
> Gator - What happening
> 
> Teka - Whats happening
> 
> That leaves 1 brother and 2 sisters I've lost track of........ Let's hear from you guys!


Teka is in Texas right now with Steve Blyth. We really don't plan on running derbies right now just training for qual and above if she has the capabilities. She loves to train and goes a 110 all the time. However as a young dog this gets her in a little trouble once in awhile. The go before I think thing comes into play sometimes. 

There is another guy from South Dakota that owns a female. He says she is doing really well but probably won't run any tests. He just hunts alot.


----------



## akbrowndogs

Hi all,
Jake is still in training as you can see from the pics. Winter is still going strong here and the first Derby won't be till May 31. Jake will run his first Derby then. He will be running all the Derby's here in the state and may try a couple of Master Hunt tests later in the summer.
Carol


----------



## Jon Couch

GilWlsn said:


> OK
> 
> Let's take role call. I'll start.
> Thor - running Seasoned at the end of the month - need three passes for title then maaybee we'll go right into Finished, depends how composed in true test enviroment he is.
> 
> Ammo - What else can be said,,, 19 derby points @16 months, touring the country training with great people.
> 
> Jake - Whats happening
> 
> Gator - What happening
> 
> Teka - Whats happening
> 
> That leaves 1 brother and 2 sisters I've lost track of........ Let's hear from you guys!


Gator is doing well he should be running his first derby this spring. We may also run him in some Senior and Seasoned HT Right now I'm more concentrated on his training for Quals I will keep you posted as the events unravel.


----------



## akbrowndogs




----------



## dove slayer

maybe i will get blessed and get one from the upcoming breeding of o9 if im lucky


----------



## GilWlsn

5 out of 8 competing.

Deb can you help us with the other brother and sister?


----------



## mjh345

Ammo got 2nd in the So Az Derby today
Congrats to my adopted mom and dad!!!!!


----------



## GilWlsn

Way to go Team Ammo!


----------



## Jon Couch

This brings her upto 22 points if I have been keeping track right


----------



## oakwood

Duck Creek said:


> This brings her upto 22 points if I have been keeping track right



You are correct!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Duck Creek said:


> This brings her upto 22 points if I have been keeping track right


Well, She's got 1 more. That makes 23. I wasn't there. but I heard she ran a Beautiful Trial. She ended up with 4th at the Samish Trial in Connell, Washington this weekend.
Micki


----------



## GilWlsn

Thor got a double pass on Seasoned this weekend! (Judges where generious today) Yesterday was BRUTTLE to say the least. Started with monsoon rain, went to low temps with sleet, then ice, then ice and sleet then ice and Snow! Had to be 3-4 inches on the ground before we where done! And the wind never got below 20MPH. Makes everything worth will. Thanks to Everyone for their help at the SWMC Hunt Test! One more pass to go,,,,, we've got work to do on blinds,,,,, but at least it's I knew that would be our issue!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Congrats Gil.  Did you get any pictures of Thor Breaking Ice? 
Micki


----------



## SFLabs

Great Job Gil & Thor. Proud of you both. Boy Gil was right, Southwest Missouri Retriever Club/HRC Hunt Test this weekend was at times a total white out..... Got to see two of Tyra x Roux's kids this weekend. "Thor" 2007 breeding and "Colby" from 2008 breeding. Good Luck Gil & Thor next weekend.

Ron & Deb 
Santa Fe Labs


----------



## Jeff Huntington

SFLabs said:


> Great Job Gil & Thor. Proud of you both. Boy Gil was right, Southwest Missouri Retriever Club/HRC Hunt Test this weekend was at times a total white out..... Got to see two of Tyra x Roux's kids this weekend. "Thor" 2007 breeding and "Colby" from 2008 breeding. Good Luck Gil & Thor next weekend.
> 
> Ron & Deb
> Santa Fe Labs


Grandma actually let Colby spend the night with her on Saturday and terrorize her room also


----------



## kbobbjr

Congrats Gil & Thor!! At least Saturday wasn't a title pass!!!! :razz:


----------



## GilWlsn

kbobbjr said:


> Congrats Gil & Thor!! At least Saturday wasn't a title pass!!!! :razz:


 Might have wished it was. The only hunt test I've ever been to that not ONE handler got soaked for the title. Everyone figured that had already happened. Ya think next week,,,, if it happens Jack Johnson will give me a buy because of Saturday. Doubt it!!!


----------



## Jeff Huntington

GilWlsn said:


> Might have wished it was. The only hunt test I've ever been to that not ONE handler got soaked for the title. Everyone figured that had already happened. Ya think next week,,,, if it happens Jack Johnson will give me a buy because of Saturday. Doubt it!!!


 
You will be wet!!!!!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

SFLabs said:


> Great Job Gil & Thor. Proud of you both. Boy Gil was right, Southwest Missouri Retriever Club/HRC Hunt Test this weekend was at times a total white out..... Got to see two of Tyra x Roux's kids this weekend. "Thor" 2007 breeding and "Colby" from 2008 breeding. Good Luck Gil & Thor next weekend.
> 
> Ron & Deb
> Santa Fe Labs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell Colby likes his Avery Bumpers. Now that would make a great Poster! How old is that pup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Gil under all that Cover?  Awesome Pictures Deb!


----------



## akbrowndogs

Congrats Gil and Thor,
Wow your HRC tests look wicked. Almost like AK weather only it mainly justs rains here during our tests. What was the distance of the blinds?
Carol


----------



## Jon Couch

Just though I would put an update in for Ammo at 23 point she is sitting in 8th place with the top 4 aged out of competition according to findretreivers.com. 

Keep up the good work guys!!


----------



## Warren Flynt

what are the points of the others, and where can we find this information?


----------



## helencalif

Duck Creek said:


> Just though I would put an update in for Ammo at 23 point she is sitting in 8th place with the top 4 aged out of competition according to findretreivers.com.


The #5 Derby dog on the findretrievers list is Nightwing's Marsh Leader ("Guide") with 30 Derby pts. as of March 25. "Guide" was QAA at 13 months (won the Derby, won the Qual at the same trial here in No. Calif.)

Guide is owned by Steve and Laurna Cote (trained and handled by Steve, our training buddy). Guide will not age out until Sept 22 so hopefully he will do well the rest of the year. Occasionally, Steve will enter him in the Amateur. He did so recently and got a 4th place in the Amateur. Not bad for a real young Derby dog!


----------



## GilWlsn

bayou beagle said:


> You will be wet!!!!!


You'd better be there when Seasoned is done on Saturday. I'm going to beg Mike and Jack into telling me if we passed and if so,,, we're beattin feet back to Missouri. If they wont tell me..... then you suckers will have to catch me later! Jack had a personal drenching on me when Thor passed Started and don't figure he'll pass it up for Seasoned!:razz::razz:


----------



## GilWlsn

Moosetogooseranch said:


> SFLabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great Job Gil & Thor. Proud of you both. Boy Gil was right, Southwest Missouri Retriever Club/HRC Hunt Test this weekend was at times a total white out..... Got to see two of Tyra x Roux's kids this weekend. "Thor" 2007 breeding and "Colby" from 2008 breeding. Good Luck Gil & Thor next weekend.
> 
> Ron & Deb
> Santa Fe Labs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell Colby likes his Avery Bumpers. Now that would make a great Poster! How old is that pup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Gil under all that Cover?  Awesome Pictures Deb!
> 
> 
> 
> That's me in front of the Truck!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jon Couch

Here are some pics of gator screwing around after some upland training


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Duck Creek said:


> Here are some pics of gator screwing around after some upland training.
> Cool Pictures!!!! My Favorite GATOR Picture!


----------



## GilWlsn

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Duck Creek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of gator screwing around after some upland training.
> Cool Pictures!!!! My Favorite GATOR Picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Micki,,,, get back to the taxes!!!!:razz::razz:
Click to expand...


----------



## Britt&Angie S.

Wow great pics!


----------



## Jeff Huntington

GilWlsn said:


> You'd better be there when Seasoned is done on Saturday. I'm going to beg Mike and Jack into telling me if we passed and if so,,, we're beattin feet back to Missouri. If they wont tell me..... then you suckers will have to catch me later! Jack had a personal drenching on me when Thor passed Started and don't figure he'll pass it up for Seasoned!:razz::razz:


Of course, you can't get the title without the pink slip....and we will HOLD it until you finish the task I've already put a request with the judges


----------



## GilWlsn

bayou beagle said:


> Of course, you can't get the title without the pink slip....and we will HOLD it until you finish the task I've already put a request with the judges


too sha a$$ whole!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Congrats Gil on Thor's NEW Title. 
HR Wilson's God of Thunder "Thor" 

 
He must of Done Good! 
Did YOU get in the water like a good boy? Just wandering if you got WET? 
Micki


----------



## GilWlsn

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Congrats Gil on Thor's NEW Title.
> HR Wilson's God of Thunder "Thor"
> 
> 
> He must of Done Good!
> Did YOU get in the water like a good boy? Just wandering if you got WET?
> Micki


I got wet but, not that wet!:razz: Short of bouncing 2 dog lengths ahead of me on the walkup, he was a possed retrieving machine! 3 whistled the land blind, down a rise, across a branch into a stand of trees. NAILED the up hill go bird @ 70 yards then nailed the second through factor @ 70 yards. 

On water 2 whistled the blind, in water, out, in, up a rise. At water, nailed go bird, in water 3 times, out of water 2 times. Nailed second bird but ran bank on way back. Didn't see the need to correct since it was set up for running and with out "Mr Ha! do what I said" strapped around his neck I knew he would refuse to get in the water. Just stood there with me hands on my hips looking discusted and he KNEW he had done wrong. When he heeled, he looked up and his eyes said "sorry dad":razz: The judges both launghed and said " he sure can read you"! 

All in all it was rememberable!

I have to get with my pro photographer to get appropriate pictures to post. ( I suppose you know who I"m talking about;-))


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

GilWlsn said:


> I got wet but, not that wet! :razz: Short of bouncing 2 dog lengths ahead of me on the walkup, he was a possessed retrieving machine! 3 whistled the land blind, down a rise, across a branch into a stand of trees. NAILED the up hill go bird @ 70 yards then nailed the second through factor @ 70 yards.
> 
> On water 2 whistled the blind, in water, out, in, up a rise. At water, nailed go bird, in water 3 times, out of water 2 times. Nailed second bird but ran bank on way back. Didn't see the need to correct since it was set up for running and with out "Mr Ha! do what I said" strapped around his neck I knew he would refuse to get in the water. Just stood there with me hands on my hips looking disgusted and he KNEW he had done wrong. When he heeled, he looked up and his eyes said "sorry dad" :razz: The judges both laughed and said " he sure can read you"!
> All in all it was Memorable!
> I have to get with my pro photographer to get appropriate pictures to post. I suppose you know who I"m talking about. ;-)


Way to Go Thor! It sounds like you Both had Fun!! Thanks for the report. 
Waiting for pictures.


----------



## Jeff Huntington

GilWlsn said:


> I got wet but, not that wet!:razz: Short of bouncing 2 dog lengths ahead of me on the walkup, he was a possed retrieving machine! 3 whistled the land blind, down a rise, across a branch into a stand of trees. NAILED the up hill go bird @ 70 yards then nailed the second through factor @ 70 yards.
> 
> On water 2 whistled the blind, in water, out, in, up a rise. At water, nailed go bird, in water 3 times, out of water 2 times. Nailed second bird but ran bank on way back. Didn't see the need to correct since it was set up for running and with out "Mr Ha! do what I said" strapped around his neck I knew he would refuse to get in the water. Just stood there with me hands on my hips looking discusted and he KNEW he had done wrong. When he heeled, he looked up and his eyes said "sorry dad":razz: The judges both launghed and said " he sure can read you"!
> 
> All in all it was rememberable!
> 
> I have to get with my pro photographer to get appropriate pictures to post. ( I suppose you know who I"m talking about;-))


Congrats Thor and Gil...notice I put Thor first


----------



## GilWlsn

Quote: Congrats Thor and Gil...notice I put Thor first

As well you should have. I was just there to "try" and keep it together.


----------



## kbobbjr

Congrats Thor & Gil or Gil & Thor!!


----------



## GilWlsn

WELL, WELL, WELL! Worldwind weekend for sister Ammo! 

Took 2nd in La Verne, TN on Friday then Bill drove all night to get to Sediala, Mo on Saturday to ............take 1st there!

Congrats to TEAM AMMO! (Ha shouldn't that be a tee shirt or hat or something)

That puts her up to 31 points at the ripe age of 16 months! Look out, alot of time left.

Bill, it was nice to meet you and truly impressive what I say.


----------



## GilWlsn

GilWlsn said:


> WELL, WELL, WELL! Worldwind weekend for sister Ammo!
> 
> Took 2nd in La Verne, TN on Friday then Bill drove all night to get to Sediala, Mo on Saturday to ............take 1st there!
> 
> Congrats to TEAM AMMO! (Ha shouldn't that be a tee shirt or hat or something)
> 
> That puts her up to 31 points at the ripe age of 16 months! Look out, alot of time left.
> 
> Bill, it was nice to meet you and truly impressive what I say.


Truly impressive what I SAW. Got to proof read!


----------



## BARTELS GUNDOGS

Great looking pup


----------



## Tim West

Frank and I trained Saturday and Daddy Roux is training well. I think he misses having Dad at the reins, and Frank's back was so improved that he was able to handle him. He's going to run him this weekend in La. 

Go Brown dogs!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Best of luck Frank and Roux


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Congratulation to Bill Micki and Ammo! what a great weekend. 
*Ammo, Red River Shootout Feb.09*


----------



## Bayou Magic

Ammo added another 8 this weekend. She's now at 39.

Paul,

Thanks for the pictures.

fp


----------



## Downtown

Congratulations Team Ammo!


----------



## Jay Dufour

Great to visit with the moosers this weekend ! Congrats on the win !


----------



## Annette

Congratulations Bill, Miki and Ammo !


----------



## SFLabs

Another great weekend for Team Ammo. A First at Memphis and a Second at Peru, Indiana. Yipee skipee..... Great job Bill and Ammo. What a nice birthday gift for you Bill. Keep up the good work. See ya next weekend.

Ron & Deb Wehner
Santa Fe Labs


----------



## RodneyB46

miki thanks for the subway.it was quite a surprise, and i did enjoy it.


----------



## GilWlsn

Look out world, here they come! Go little sister!!!!


----------



## firehouselabs

how many points does this make?


----------



## Tim West

As Frank said, 39. 

Sixteen points in the last two weekends. 

let's see, the dog derbies out in November. If it keeps averaging 8 pts a weekend, that will give her.....247 points! Six months left and two weeks counting the rest of April. Thats twenty six weeks more or less. 26 times 8 is 208 plus the 39 she already has. Hmmm.

If Ammo averages 2 pts a weekend that would give her 52 more and 91 total which is more realistic. 

It will be hard to keep finding weekends that "match" where they can run two derbies in one weekend. But....she's showing that she has the moxie for it.


----------



## oakwood

That is an amazing two weeks by Ammo and Bill. Congrats to all your success.


----------



## Jon Couch

Here is a pic of Gator and Ammo at the Michiana Trial yesterday.


----------



## Kris Hunt

I'm just glad she's chocolate or I'd have to be jealous      

JUST KIDDING BILL AND MICKI!!!! You are doing FANTASTIC with her. So much for all those no-sayers huh? I wonder if they still think you are ruining your dog?

See you up in Montana (eventually). Oh, and can Bill start judging some derbies soon? Maybe judge all three at Warm Springs (HEHEHEHEHEHE)

Kris


----------



## Jon Couch

Talked to Micki this morning. Sounds like they had another good weekend with a first in KY and a 4th in MI. This gives her 47 points, and makes her the all time hight point chocolate derby dog in history. Not to bad. Congrats guy on your sucess you guys earned it. Bill and Micki it was great meeting you guys in IN. Dylan wants a dark chocolate like Ammo now THANKS! You guy are great to be around we enjoyed meeting you and watching Ammo kick but. Hope to see you on the road again soon.

Jon


----------



## Tim West

Hey, Mickey, what's up with this 4th place stuff! (VBG)

How are you ever going to get those 200 points! 

Great going and keep up the good work!

Tim


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

*Tim, good going with Bones!!*​ 


*Bill, good with Ammo. I think that's 50!*​ 

__________________​ 

Howard Niemi​ 
A Big Congrats to Tim and Bones!
Thanks Howard. That makes 50.  
Happy Belated Birthday !!!!​


----------



## Rick_C

Huge congrats Bill, Micki and Ammo of course!!

I was hoping to see you in Spokane next weekend but saw you weren't entered.

Hope to see you back in the NW at some point this summer.

Rick


----------



## Jon Couch




----------



## GilWlsn

This ones for you Mark..... this tread will not die!

Family Resemblance here????? Launch mode is UNREAL!!


----------



## Britt&Angie S.

Duck Creek said:


>


Great pics


----------



## YardleyLabs

For the benefit of all of you "Roux/Tyra" fanatics D), I included a number of photos of Ammo from the Del Bay derby last weekend where Ammo received a 4th. on my website at http://jeffgoodwin.com/delbay200905/derby/ This head shot was taken in the blind.


----------



## mjh345

GilWlsn said:


> This ones for you Mark..... this tread will not die!
> 
> Family Resemblance here????? Launch mode is UNREAL!!


Thanks, Gil!!!! LOL

I just think that after close to 48000 views, and 600 posts on this thread, that it is safe to say that yes, Ammo is doing rather well for a young Chocolate dog; but I feel it safe to say that Ammo is doing great for ANY dog ...PERIOD!!

Good luck next week to you and Ammo's brother Thor on your first foray into the white coat game.

If you all get on the Derby list, I may even get your own thread started


----------



## GilWlsn

mjh345 said:


> Thanks, Gil!!!! LOL
> 
> I just think that after close to 48000 views, and 600 posts on this thread, that it is safe to say that yes, Ammo is doing rather well for a young Chocolate dog; but I feel it safe to say that Ammo is doing great for ANY dog ...PERIOD!!
> 
> Good luck next week to you and Ammo's brother Thor on your first foray into the white coat game.
> 
> If you all get on the Derby list, I may even get your own thread started


Thanks for the thought. Doing it out of nastalga more than anything. If you don't try you'll never know. Although if he does do better than he did at lunch today we will be watching more than we run! He's either hero or zero and BOY WAS HE ZERO TODAY! No middle!


----------



## GilWlsn

Micki............. check you pms!


----------



## GilWlsn

Ha Carol, you're bein aweful quite? What's going on with Jake? Like the middle of June?


----------



## akbrowndogs

Hey Gil, I've been quiet because I'm bummed. Jake is running his first Derby this Saturday. Ammo will not be there as originally planned. I decided to scratch him from the Derby in June and have my trainer run him in a double header Master Hunt test in Fairbanks mid June. Wish us luck this Saturday


----------



## GilWlsn

That's to bad. Good luck with Masters! If Micki & Bill aren't in Alaska, were are they? I couldn't leave a message on thier cell because it was full. MIA!!!


----------



## YardleyLabs

Today they are in New Jersey getting ready to run in the Swamp Dog derby tomorrow morning.


----------



## GilWlsn

YardleyLabs said:


> Today they are in New Jersey getting ready to run in the Swamp Dog derby tomorrow morning.


If you see them, tell them to call me. Thanks


----------



## huntinman

Ammo won the Swamp Dog club derby today! 61 points now. In her last 12 derbies Ammo has finished 11 with 9 placements including 5 wins for 33 points!!! In that time she has completed 48 of 49 possible series. One derby went 5 series after the 4th was scrapped when Ammo was the only dog to do the test and the judges so called top 4 going into that test all flopped. So much for pushing a young dog too fast. I can't wait to see this little dog with a huge heart run the all age stakes. I'm not going out on much of a limb to predict that she will be titled and a National finalist in the not too distant future. Way to go Bill & Micki! If she doesn't make it in this field trial game, I could always use a good rabbit dog! Ha!!


----------



## Bayou Magic

huntinman said:


> Ammo won the Swamp Dog club derby today! 61 points now. In her last 12 derbies Ammo has finished 11 with 9 placements including 5 wins for 33 points!!! In that time she has completed 48 of 49 possible series. *One derby went 5 series after the 4th was scrapped when Ammo was the only dog to do the test and the judges so called top 4 going into that test all flopped.* So much for pushing a young dog too fast. I can't wait to see this little dog with a huge heart run the all age stakes. I'm not going out on much of a limb to predict that she will be titled and a National finalist in the not too distant future. Way to go Bill & Micki! If she doesn't make it in this field trial game, I could always use a good rabbit dog! Ha!!


*What???*

Congrats to Ammo, Bill, and Micki again. She will be at our OK 2DQ this weekend running with some really nice young dogs. Should be fun.

fp


----------



## oakwood

way to go ammo!


----------



## Howard N

*Good going Bill and Ammo!!*


Again


----------



## TroyFeeken

I'm curious when they'll start double staking or just move over to the Qual....


----------



## Jon Couch

Does anyone know how Carol and Jake did last weekend up there in Alaska?


----------



## Tim West

I doubt if they will double stake her at all since she has been running two derbies a weekend, one on Sat and one on Sunday. 

It's hard enough keeping a dog together running every weekend! Obviously, Ammo can do that, but I wouldn't expect to see her in a Qual until she derbies out.


----------



## Jon Couch

Any updates on how the "pups" are doing these days. I see Ammo has racked up some more points. How about the rest of ya?
How's training going? Ect. Just curios how the rest of you are doing these days. Gil? Carol?


----------



## akbrowndogs

Jake didn't pass either of the Master Hunt tests. He'll be running HRC seasoned beginning Aug and double header Senior Hunt tests in Aug as well. Just continuing with training for now.
Carol


----------



## oakwood

Teka is starting to settle down and put things together. We were looking for some consistancy before we started running her in derby. Right now the plan is to start running her in August. I really like what I see out of her right now. If she can make it to the big water series we have a chance of placing. Water seems to be where she is stronger. I think becuase she can't go 99 miles an hour. I really like where her blind work is right now for her age. She runs hard and loves to train.


----------



## GilWlsn

Trying to get the "team" concept down better. Once again Thor is hero or zero. Last night ran 5 perfect cold blinds with 1 through a fence, 1 through a hedgerow and 1-150 yards out in an open field. We're still having a consistancy problem of him wanting to do it his way.


----------



## Jeff Huntington

two words...AGE and MATURITY


----------



## akbrowndogs

Quote: Age and Maturity
The dog or the handler? Just kidding...


----------



## Jon Couch

Gator is doing alot of Tune up drills lately to help with his water blind confidence and going straight in the water. Needs more work on going straight than confidence at this point. He always "thinks" he knows where the bird is. I feel good about where his blinds are at. Still has tons of go and also thinks he is still about 6 months old. He is a character.


----------



## Jeff Huntington

akbrowndogs said:


> Quote: Age and Maturity
> The dog or the handler? Just kidding...


YES


----------



## Jon Couch

GilWlsn said:


> Trying to get the "team" concept down better. Once again Thor is hero or zero. Last night ran 5 perfect cold blinds with 1 through a fence, 1 through a hedgerow and 1-150 yards out in an open field. We're still having a consistancy problem of him wanting to do it his way.


Gil,

How long are the blinds you are running?

Jon


----------



## GilWlsn

akbrowndogs said:


> Quote: Age and Maturity
> The dog or the handler? Just kidding...


DEFINITELY BOTH!!!!!!


----------



## GilWlsn

Duck Creek said:


> He always "thinks" he knows where the bird is. Still has tons of go and also thinks he is still about 6 months old. He is a character.


Couldn't have said it better!!!!!!!

Distance of blinds:
Past 150 on land, 100 on water and anywhere in between. Depends of the "lay of the land".


----------



## Jeff Huntington

GilWlsn said:


> Couldn't have said it better!!!!!!!
> 
> Distance of blinds:
> Past 150 on land, 100 on water and anywhere in between. Depends of the "lay of the land".


Gil try Some walk behind blinds and go 300yds just keep following him


----------



## Jon Couch

Gil you can also do some marked blinds we have done these with Gator out to 500 yrds. Just walk him out throw it as a mark and then walk all the way back to the line. Really good way to get them running long blinds (if you want to take him out that far)


----------



## GilWlsn

Thanks we've used both just not in awhile. Have to make time to do it right, right.


----------



## mjh345

Another WIN for Ammo!! 74 points and counting

Congrats Bill, Micki & Ammo!!


----------



## SFLabs

A big congrats to Bill, Micki and Ammo. Momma Tyra has sent a picture just for you Ammo...... One of Tyra's favorite pastime, picking cucumbers...











Ron & Deb Wehner
Santa Fe Labs


----------



## Jon Couch

mjh345 said:


> Another WIN for Ammo!! 74 points and counting
> 
> Congrats Bill, Micki & Ammo!!


Great job guys keep up the good work!!


----------



## GilWlsn

Duck Creek said:


> Great job guys keep up the good work!!


What he said! Hope everything is going your way!Although if you don't lay off that dog you're going to ruin her, not to worry, she can always come live with big brother Thor..... you know what she thinks of him


----------



## akbrowndogs

Quote:not to worry, she can always come live with big brother Thor..... you know what she thinks of him
What does she think of Thor and Gator too? I'm jealous she never got to meet her brother Jake. 
Congrats Bill, Micki and Ammo of course!! Keep up the great work, we are all proud of you!


----------



## GilWlsn

She looks at Thor like "settle down you big idiot, we're going to get what we want but geezzzz!"

Update: This week Thor has been more hero than zero! Haven't worked on triples for sometime ( when I got to thinking how long I thought [email protected]#t what have I been doing!) loaded up the launchers,,, #1-85yr @ 11 oclock, #2-110 yr @ 1 oclock, #3-145 yr @ 3 oclock with blind @ 135 between 1 and 2 in chin high grass with nothing to help mark. Worked them 3,2,1,blind, diversion on the way back at 10 ft! Nailed it! Then looked @ me "like whatelse you got"


----------



## akbrowndogs

Jake was a hero too. He passed his first HRC test-seasoned today. Last weekend my trainer ran him as test dog in the Q and ran everything but the water blind. Had I entered him he would have gotten either a 2nd or a third place depending on the water blind. I'm happy with the results though. Tomorrow I'm running him in the HRC seasoned. Wish me luck.
Carol


----------



## huntinman

Ammo wins deby at Labrador Ret Club trial today. 81 points and counting!! Way to go Bill & Ammo! Bill davis


----------



## Bayou Magic

huntinman said:


> Ammo wins deby at Labrador Ret Club trial today. 81 points and counting!! Way to go Bill & Ammo! Bill davis


Hi Bill! How you doin?

Go Baby Ammo, Go.

Frank Price


----------



## huntinman

Hi Frank, everything is good here. How about you? Taking care of your back? How about the dogs? I'll bet the pup isn't looking much like a puppy by now...


----------



## huntinman

I think Ammo has the potential to be a pretty good derby dog... She just won the Del Bay derby for a Double header this weekend!!! 86 points and counting!!! 3 wins in her last 5 trials... lookout for this dog over the next 2 months. She is on a roll. 

Bill Davis


----------



## Tim West

She has 86 points, needs what, 114 to beat Ripple's record? She has 12 or 13 trials to beat the record. 28 points divided by 12 equals 2.3 points she has to average on her trials left. That is a big number to hit, unless you win doublheaders! 

Ammo should be at her peak now in terms of development. Let's hope she keeps it up!


----------



## Brent Keever

I saw Ammo run in the triple header in the Spillway she is a nice dog and also had the pleasure of meeting the people she owns what a great team go Ammo keep it up.


----------



## huntinman

Tim, according to Bill, he should get 18 to 20 more trials. At 2.3 times 18 trials I think he will make it to 128 or more. 2.3 is Ammo's average since April (27 Derbies - 63 points with 8 wins) when she started this great run that she's been on. The average is a little better if you take out the 2 Jams I got with her at your Double DQ when Bill was in Alaska. Barring injury, my prediction is that she will be the all time high point derby dog by the end of October... No pressure Bill & Micki!!


----------



## Sue Kiefer

Yes and Lottie was running both Q's and Derbies at the end and I believe running Opens.No small feat in the midwest. Also won her first National Open shortly afterwards and than her 2nd National. No comparison.
Going for high pt. Derby dog is one thing .
Good Luck!!
Sue


----------



## huntinman

To each his own. No one says you have to run Q's or Opens or anything else. It is High point DERBY dog...


----------



## Bayou Magic

Ammo will be bred to Chopper sometime next year. Puppy reservations go through me, so shoot me a PM to get on the list. BTW, Bill and Micki don't know this yet, so let's keep it to ourselves for now. 

Frank


----------



## huntinman

Bayou Magic said:


> Ammo will be bred to Chopper sometime next year. Puppy reservations go through me, so shoot me a PM to get on the list. BTW, Bill and Micki don't know this yet, so let's keep it to ourselves for now.
> 
> Frank


Ha Ha!!!! good one Frank! can I split the pot with you?


----------



## SFLabs

Now wait a minute Frank, I was going to breed Tyra to Chopper this Fall, still want the pick... 

deb


----------



## GilWlsn

Bayou Magic said:


> Ammo will be bred to Chopper sometime next year. Puppy reservations go through me, so shoot me a PM to get on the list. BTW, Bill and Micki don't know this yet, so let's keep it to ourselves for now.
> 
> Frank


That's some funny stuff right there and this is even funnier!!!
:BIG:
Now wait a minute Frank, I was going to breed Tyra to Chopper this Fall, still want the pick... 

deb


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Thanks for the laughs guys.

You can bet that Ammo and I will train hard and trial hard until Nov. 6th.

See you all at the end.

Bill


----------



## Sue Kiefer

Who was comparing Ammo to Lottie and the Ripple?????
All *I* said that there IS *NO *comparison.
These dogs were *also *(which means in addition to running Derbies ) they *ALSO* were highly competitive in Q's and Opens. At the *end* of their Derby carreers.
I also said *Good Luck* to Ammo. And I meant it.
Sue


----------



## Tim West

Oddly enough, Ripple earned her High Point title at our Cimarron Trial. She was triple staked most of the last year she ran! Open, Am and Derby. Her blinds kept her from placing in the AA stakes but not her marks! She smoked the Open first that I was throwing at that weekend!


----------



## Mark Sehon

Anybody out there know how many derbies Ripple and Lottie ran to get thier points.


----------



## Bayou Magic

SFLabs said:


> Now wait a minute Frank, I was going to breed Tyra to Chopper this Fall, still want the pick...
> 
> deb


That's not even funny...still trying to decide male or female this time. Probably another male.

BTW, I have 1/2 of a Chopper pup that is in LA with the co-owner. She is a wild child, but she can mark. 

fp


----------



## Jeff Huntington

SFLabs said:


> Now wait a minute Frank, I was going to breed Tyra to Chopper this Fall, still want the pick...
> 
> deb


 
I bet you will based on past experience


----------



## Jeff Huntington

Bayou Magic said:


> That's not even funny...still trying to decide male or female this time. Probably another male.
> 
> BTW, I have 1/2 of a Chopper pup that is in LA with the co-owner. She is a wild child, but she can mark.
> 
> fp


Heck Frank,

When the pup's name involves crack...you can't help for her to be a wildchild...


----------



## huntinman

Bayou Magic said:


> That's not even funny...still trying to decide male or female this time. Probably another male.
> 
> BTW, I have 1/2 of a Chopper pup that is in LA with the co-owner. She is a wild child, but she can mark.
> 
> fp


Frank, which half do you have?


----------



## Brent Keever

I know you guys are probably talking about a different Chopper but ther is a nice Chocolate Stud in New Orleans named Chopper. Bayou Labradors is the kennel. I am getting a pup from there in a few weeks.


----------



## Jeff Huntington

Brent Keever said:


> I know you guys are probably talking about a different Chopper but ther is a nice Chocolate Stud in New Orleans named Chopper. Bayou Labradors is the kennel. I am getting a pup from there in a few weeks.


Yea, I think they're talking about some dog that must be ok named Chopper...seems I've heard the name before

Good Luck with your brown Chopper and enjoy the journey.


----------



## mjh345

DING DING DING DING DING

DING DING DING DING DING

10 more points, and counting keep racking them up Bill and Micki

Congratuilations and GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## GilWlsn

JTS said:


> Yep......it was this Chopper...............and this Tyra.................


you now what JTS,,,,,, if that pup don't turn out as a dog,,,, by the picture in your aviator he looks like he'd make one hell of a centerfold!!!


----------



## Jeff Huntington

JTS said:


> Okay ....okay.......I got a new pic.......at least he is fetchin [email protected] 5 weeks old.....well not really.........but we will call it that..... hahaha ;-)


 
I bet he will fetch his food...did you get the pic I sent you.


----------



## huntinman

Ammo got 2nd today in NJ. 89 points and counting!!

Bill Davis


----------



## Tim West

Thanks for the update, Bill. She is really turning it on in the stretch run!


----------



## Bayou Magic

Tim West said:


> Thanks for the update, Bill. She is really turning it on in the stretch run!


Tim, What are you doing up so early? I'm headed down to Mark's to train some this morning. 

Looks like Ammo hasn't forgotten how to pick up a bird. 

fp


----------



## huntinman

Tim West said:


> Thanks for the update, Bill. She is really turning it on in the stretch run!


Hey Tim and Frank! Ammo is at that time as a derby dog where you expect them to run their best every trial. (which she's been doing anyway) It's actually kind of mind boggling when I look at the statistics of what she's doing. In her last 6 trials...she's really only had one hunt of any consequence. It's scary to think of what the final number may be. I have a number in mind based on statistics, but don't want to post it for fear of jinxing Ammo. All I'm going to say is... that no one is saying she's pretty good for a Chocolate anymore... She's one of the best ever no matter what color. 

Bill Davis


----------



## mjh345

huntinman said:


> . All I'm going to say is... that no one is saying she's pretty good for a Chocolate anymore... She's one of the best ever no matter what color.
> 
> Bill Davis


TOUCHE!!!!


----------



## huntinman

Last bird-itis today for Ammo. Jam... Try again tomorrow.

Bill Davis


----------



## GilWlsn

mjh345 said:


> TOUCHE!!!!


easy Mark


----------



## Tim West

Bill, you jinxed her! Ha. Good luck today, Ammo.


----------



## huntinman

Tim West said:


> Bill, you jinxed her! Ha. Good luck today, Ammo.


Thanks for the moral support Tim!! I think she'll overcome that somehow... Go Ammo Go!


----------



## Richard Halstead

Is Ammo the only one out of Roux x tyra breeding to run derbies?


----------



## Bayou Magic

Richard Halstead said:


> Is Ammo the only one out of Roux x tyra breeding to run derbies?


Richard,

I think one other pup ran ours at Cimarron, but did not finish. I'm not aware of any of the others running FT. The repeat breeding will have 3 that I know that will probably run FTs. There may be more; possibly Deb Wehner knows.

Bill and Micki took a female from the repeat litter that just turned 8 months old. Rich Davis (Gunner's Up) has a little female that he really likes, and I have a male that I took for stud fee. These are the 3 that I know that will at least have a shot at some derbies. I'm liking my pup more all the time. Ran him on 3 singles this morning in tough cover and terrain. Two of the marks were hidden gun (stick men blew over in high winds!). Long gun 200, middle hidden 125, right hidden 175. Toenailed all of them. He isn't anywhere nearly ready for derbies at this time, but the light is really starting to come on.

Frank


----------



## SFLabs

Richard,

Only 2 of the pups from the first litter went to FT homes. Look for littermate "Teka" owned by Brad Lhotak and currently with Steve Blythe to make her derby debut soon.

Of the second repeat breeding 3 pups went to FT homes. All other pups from both litters are either being campaigned in AKC or HRC with several already achieving titles. Plans to do a 3 peat late Fall. Below is a family pic of the second breeding.

Deb Wehner
Santa Fe Labs


----------



## saltgrass

Go chocolate go!!!! Frank that great to here. I really wish I was going to breed my girl one more time.


----------



## huntinman

Bayou Magic said:


> Richard,
> 
> I'm liking my pup more all the time. Ran him on 3 singles this morning in tough cover and terrain. Two of the marks were hidden gun (stick men blew over in high winds!). Long gun 200, middle hidden 125, right hidden 175. Toenailed all of them. He isn't anywhere nearly ready for derbies at this time, but the light is really starting to come on.
> 
> Frank


Frank, I don't think he's going to make it. Why don't I take him off your hands so you can focus on you other dogs?? ;-)


----------



## Bayou Magic

huntinman said:


> Frank, I don't think he's going to make it. Why don't I take him off your hands so you can focus on you other dogs?? ;-)


I'm sure we can work something out!

Heard from Bill today?
fp


----------



## huntinman

I talked to hin a little while ago...going to the 4th with 7 dogs...Water marks in flooded timber, stick pond type water.


----------



## Howard N

Bill, you gotta dog?


----------



## huntinman

You mean one that can retrieve??

My 10 year old daughter of Liddy...Maggie and her 3 year old son Rocky

Not trialing these days... I am judging an Am in GA next month for Dave Baty's club. Why don't you send me one of your wash-outs so I can go run some nationals!!


----------



## Howard N

huntinman said:


> You mean one that can retrieve??
> 
> My 10 year old daughter of Liddy...Maggie and her 3 year old son Rocky
> 
> Not trialing these days... I am judging an Am in GA next month for Dave Baty's club. Why don't you send me one of your wash-outs so I can go run some nationals!!


LOL, ain't happening Bill. The most recent washout is sold to a guy from Fairbanks who's picking her up this Tuesday. I did get her through a master hunter last week. Far cry from a nat'l.

You gotta get back into training and trialing.


----------



## Richard Halstead

Ammo almost has enough points to eclipse the mark set by Super Powder x Nakia Anny, but all the members of the litter were on the derby list, one was a NFC.


----------



## huntinman

Ammo wins again!!! 94 points and counting! 4 wins in her last 8 trials! and 3 in the last 5 along with a second! Way to go!!


----------



## Bayou Magic

Wow.

fp


----------



## john fallon

huntinman said:


> Ammo wins again!!! 94 points and counting! *4 wins in her last in her last 8 trials! and 3 in the last 5 along with a second!* Way to go!!


Wow ! That is impressive!!!

Tell me a little about her first 40 trials 

She has come a long way since then. I wish her and her owner all the best.


----------



## Richard Halstead

What are the points per trials run?


----------



## SFLabs

Praise The Lord... "Ammo" wins the Westchester Retriever Club's Derby 

Derby Results:

1st #3 Ammo O/H Bill Petrovish
2nd #5 CoCo O/H Steve Ferguson (CLF)
3rd #30 Loner O/Marion Stroud - Swingle H/Mark Mosher 
4th #10 Ryker O/Tom Ford H/Jeff Edwards
RJ #21 Blaze O/Myra and Steve Fuguet H/Mark Mosher 
J #27 Tessa O/H William Smith 

Congrats to All

Ron & Deb Wehner
Santa Fe Labs


----------



## huntinman

FalCon said:


> Wow ! That is impressive!!!
> 
> Tell me a little about her first 40 trials
> 
> She has come a long way since then. I wish her and her owner all the best.


I'll tell you a little about her career as I am a nut for statistics and also a nut for great dogs. Her first 36 derbies were run before she turned 16 months old. Many people were so busy telling Bill how bad he was gonna screw up his dog that they didn't notice how truly exceptional this dog is in every way. In those first 36 derbies, when she was basically still a baby by todays derby standards... she won one and placed 3 times by 8 months...made the derby list before turning a year old...earned 23 points by 16 months and finished 80% of the derbies she ran. More than your average derby dog does before aging out. 

Now...by the time she is done...for the naysayers out there...we can throw out those first 36 derbies AND the 23 points and she will still be the top derby dog and most likey still have enough points left over to set the all-time record. In her last 30 trials since she turned 16 months old, she has finished 28...9 wins (and should have been more)...71 points and she is getting stronger every week. Not too bad for a little 48 pound brown dog!

This dog is exceptional in every way. She sits at the line like she's 10. She had one controlled break several months ago, but before & since has never budged. She gets stronger as the trials go on and if she gets to the water marks in good shape, the field is in serious trouble. If you have not seen Ammo run lately, you should because history is happening right before our eyes. Go watch her, she is very special...and more than that, she and Bill are an unbelievable team. They are truly in synch and are fun to watch.


----------



## Tim West

Bill, thanks for the post. 

I could tell from the Derby she ran under Judy Carter and I at Cimarron that she was an exceptional animal. Bill and Mickey have done a marvelous job. 

You are a true friend to them and to Ammo.

Tim


----------



## huntinman

Thanks Tim, I just wish I could have pointed her a little better that weekend. You guys gave the dogs every opportunity and set up some really nice tests... It sure was fun though. I appreciate the kind words. Lets enjoy the home stretch!!


----------



## huntinman

Richard Halstead said:


> What are the points per trials run?


Richard, for her career it is a little over 1.42. There are a few trials that she scratched from that don't show as scratches on EE. I have not had the time to go back yet and figure out which ones those are so I'm counting them as trials run for the time being. At any rate, that was when she was younger (before 16 months).

Since April her points per trial are 2.36 for 30 trials (71 points). But getting stonger as we go. Last 8 trials it 3.12 points per trial (4 wins, a second and a third and 2 JAMS)


----------



## Bob Agnor

Got to train with Bill and Ammo several times last week and a couple of times in the spring. They work as one. Great team work. Bill is very methodical and deliberate and Ammo just does whetever Bill asks. Really cool to train with history in the making. Good luck on the rest of the journey.


----------



## Richard Halstead

from my experience derby dogs really turn on at 20 months the best is yet to come.


----------



## Jon Couch

Here are some updated pics of Gator from the other day


----------



## huntinman

Richard Halstead said:


> from my experience derby dogs really turn on at 20 months the best is yet to come.



I am in total agreement with you on that one Richard. At this point she has seen just about every type set-up and so many different types of terrain. There aren't many surprises out there for her. Someone asked about running Q's etc... That's not Bill's goal. Ammo could probably run the big stuff now, but Bill & Micki have remained focused on the task at hand and will cross the next bridge when the time comes. More power to them!!


----------



## Bailey and Cappy's Mom

Gator is a beauty! I have a Roux pup as well (in my avatar). Great dogs!


----------



## huntinman

Ammo got a jam in a 3 series derby today. She will give it another go tomorrow in MN. She typically follows up Jams with a real strong performance.


----------



## huntinman

4th for Ammo today. Bill said she had a hunt in the first series, but came back as the trial went on. 95 points...


----------



## trapper1

Hi this is Wayne Johnson from Halifax N.S. Canada i have a pup from Roux . his name is Hunter . he was retrieving Ducks at 9 Weeks of age . he is very easy to train .and is a joy to have around . good luck with your Pup and i know you will enjoy the Pup.


----------



## Tim West

Frank and I trained yesterday and Roux looks awful good. He seemed to have some blind funk going on in the Spring that wiped out way too many great first series. But Frank seems to have that well in hand. Look for good things this fall from Poppa Roux!


----------



## huntinman

Tim West said:


> Frank and I trained yesterday and Roux looks awful good. He seemed to have some blind funk going on in the Spring that wiped out way too many great first series. But Frank seems to have that well in hand. Look for good things this fall from Poppa Roux!


Get out there and finish that title!! I'm pulling for you guys...


----------



## Bayou Magic

Tim West said:


> Frank and I trained yesterday and Roux looks awful good. He seemed to have some blind funk going on in the Spring that wiped out way too many great first series. But Frank seems to have that well in hand. *Look for good things this fall from Poppa Roux!*


Dear Uncle Tim,

Remember a line from the movie Charlie Wilson's War? And the Zen Master said, "We'll see." You may be running him more than me...

fp


----------



## Bailey and Cappy's Mom

huntinman said:


> Get out there and finish that title!! I'm pulling for you guys...



Another fan here too!!


----------



## akbrowndogs

Frank,
Good luck with Roux at the SRS!!
Carol


----------



## huntinman

Ammo got a 4th today in NY. Puts her at 96... Tied for 4th all-time with Vinwoods Takes A Lickin, better known as Timex. Chena River Tug is 3rd with 99. Candlewoods Tanks A Lot "Lottie" has 108 and Chena River Ripple has 115 for the top spot. 

Good job Bill & Ammo!


----------



## huntinman

Frank & Deb, I know y'all are proud and you have every right to be. You have bred one of the top derby dogs of ALL-TIME!!! 101 points and counting. I just had to give Ammo her own thread after she broke 100. Frank, kick some butt in the SRS and the AKC trials the rest of the year...watching for that title!

Praise the Lord and pass the ammunition!


----------



## Jon Couch

huntinman said:


> Frank & Deb, I know y'all are proud and you have every right to be. You have bred one of the top derby dogs of ALL-TIME!!! 101 points and counting. I just had to give Ammo her own thread after she broke 100. Frank, kick some butt in the SRS and the AKC trials the rest of the year...watching for that title!
> 
> Praise the Lord and pass the ammunition!


I would assume she won yesterday then!!!
Great Job Ammo and Bill


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Way to Go "Teka" Roux's Golden Diamond in the Rough.
Brad and Steve congrats on the Derby Win at the Nebraska Trial this past weekend. What an Incredible weekend for the Tyra and Roux Gang. The only 2 pups that went to Field Trial homes Win Derby's on the same weekend. 
Wing Magic Louisanna Roux MH*** sire to Ammo and Teka and FC Way to go Call of the Wild "Drake" are litter mates and they both Won Amateur's on the same weekend this year.


----------



## limiman12

Not bad for pups "handicapped" by a mom that points ;-)

Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## huntinman

limiman12 said:


> Not bad for pups "handicapped" by a mom that points ;-)
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist


Pointed em right to the top!


----------



## Robert

Just a quick congrats to Teka this past weekend. 

I was shooting the flyer in the first land series. A very, very nice marking dog and comes into the bird under control each time.


----------



## oakwood

Thanks guys. I still feel like a little in shock but it sure does feel good. Steve has done a really nice job with her. Lets hope she brings her A game this weekend running against Bullet and Emit. 

Congrats team ammo on reaching such a high achievement. We are so proud of what you guys have accomplished.


----------



## limiman12

So Brad, gonna run the big games with her and then put a APLA title on her to prove a dog can do both?


----------



## oakwood

limiman12 said:


> So Brad, gonna run the big games with her and then put a APLA title on her to prove a dog can do both?



Thats the plan.

I have only put her on two birds in the upland and she pointed both last December. She loves to hunt so I didn't do much with her to focus on the retriever work. She is a natural in the upland and don't need practice there.


----------



## huntinman

This has been posted on the event page already...

But father & daughter win on the same weekend!! Roux won the AM at the Sooner Trial and Ammo won the derby at Lincoln Trail!! Congrats to Frank Price and Roux and Bill & Micki Petrovish and Ammo. Frank, also got 3rd in the Am at the Sooner Trial with Piper (another brown dog!!). Doesn't make much difference what color they are if they know where they are going.


----------



## GLFLYER

piper is black....


----------



## finkomania

How close is big daddy Roux to getting his title? I had one of his boys out pheasant hunting this afternoon. Unfortunatly the birds are way down in Nodak this year and crops are still standing everywhere.


----------



## tkpaul

finkomania said:


> How close is big daddy Roux to getting his title?


Spoke with Frank earlier and this win puts him 2 or 2 1/2 pts from his AFC.


----------



## Misty Marsh

I have to say that after talking to Frank the other day and him telling me that he really hasn't done a lot of work with Roux over the past year it cements my choice to use Roux to sire my upcoming chocolate litter with this kind of performance. He's the real deal, and produces some real nice pups with talent.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Misty Marsh said:


> I have to say that after talking to Frank the other day and him telling me that he really hasn't done a lot of work with Roux over the past year it cements my choice to use Roux to sire my upcoming chocolate litter with this kind of performance. He's the real deal, and produces some real nice pups with talent.


GREAT Choice! Roux is the Real Deal. We have had a chance to train with Frank and Roux a couple of times. We are more than impressed. We have two pups out of him and getting a third. 
Congrats Frank and Roux on the Win this weekend.


----------



## huntinman

Thought it might be interesting to go back and read some of the early opinions about this breeding and Ammo in particular. I get plenty of grief from what I call the "naysayers" for all my posts about Ammo. But if you have seen her run, you know why I like her, even if you will not admit it. 

Ammo's derby career is officially over. 144 points 18 wins. Pretty good numbers for a dog that was going to be ruined by running her too soon and too often. She is an amazing little dog. Can't wait to see what the future holds.

This is a quote from Justin Tackett on another forum way back when this all started; "That puppy has no more idea that she's 6 months old anymore than an 18 month old knows she's 18 months. Give the pup credit and remember her name"... Can't say it any better than that!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

How is their dog (Primo I believe.) doing from the repeat breeding?


----------



## Bayou Magic

Jacob Hawkes said:


> How is their dog (Primo I believe.) doing from the repeat breeding?


Jacob,

I had a quick conversation with Bill and Micki about Primo last weekend. They said she is doing very well. Maybe after they have had a little R&R, Bill or Micki will comment. I don't want to try to speak for them.

My pup, Bleu, from the same litter appears to have what it takes to play. Time will tell, but I sure like him.

fp


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Bayou Magic said:


> Jacob,
> 
> I had a quick conversation with Bill and Micki about Primo last weekend. They said she is doing very well. Maybe after they have had a little R&R, Bill or Micki will comment. I don't want to try to speak for them.
> 
> My pup, Bleu, from the same litter appears to have what it takes to play. Time will tell, but I sure like him.
> 
> fp


Did you change your mind, or is Bleu still for sale?


----------



## Bayou Magic

Chris Atkinson said:


> Did you change your mind, or is Bleu still for sale?


Chris,

I think so...???? I committed to Gene and Prissy before Bleu came along. My original intent was to get Bleu well on his way and sell him. It was a good plan, but I really like him. Good marker, always happy, and very trainable. Then Prissy (Bayou Magic's Shake It Don't Break It) came along and really complicated the situation. I haven't seen Prissy lately, but Gene loves her. Peggy, his wife, on the other hand is scared to death of her!

fp


----------



## Buster Brown

Who owns Roux. I have heard nothing but good and have a bitch out of Ten Bears Road Trip who I would like to look at Roux perhaps as a stud once we get our MH Hoppe fully this spring. I am looking for a Brown Stud dog with a nice pedigree. I have a nice male dog but his pedigree is not what I would like. He is hopefully soon to be an MH. He is Buster on the picture here but I wanted to look at breeding our female to a really good brown dog with a really good pedigree. I would consider other as well.


----------



## huntinman

Buster Brown said:


> Who owns Roux. I have heard nothing but good and have a bitch out of Ten Bears Road Trip who I would like to look at Roux perhaps as a stud once we get our MH Hoppe fully this spring. I am looking for a Brown Stud dog with a nice pedigree. I have a nice male dog but his pedigree is not what I would like. He is hopefully soon to be an MH. He is Buster on the picture here but I wanted to look at breeding our female to a really good brown dog with a really good pedigree. I would consider other as well.


Bayou Magic in the post above yours owns Roux. Click on his website


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Bayou Magic said:


> Jacob,
> 
> I had a quick conversation with Bill and Micki about Primo last weekend. They said she is doing very well. Maybe after they have had a little R&R, Bill or Micki will comment. I don't want to try to speak for them.
> 
> My pup, Bleu, from the same litter appears to have what it takes to play. Time will tell, but I sure like him.
> 
> fp


Makes perfect sense to rest after running such a crazy schedule.

Great to hear both Primo & Bleu are doing well.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

The Trials and Tribulations of Field Trials. What a Journey. I told a friend a few days ago it's been like riding a roller coaster. All the ups and downs. A good friend of ours said it's probably more like a rodeo (Hang on for eight seconds). As he reached for the ruins. I laughed. I said I never thought of it like that. After spending the last couple of days going over Ammo's record I believe he's right. Ammo went out a Total of 8 times during her Derby Career. She went out 4 times before she turned one and 4 times this last year. Ammo ran 21 Derby's, finishing 17 trials before one year of age, accumulating 12 points. After turning one she ran 62 times, finishing 58 and accumulating another 132 points for a Grand total of 144 points.
With a Record number of Greenies (proud of everyone of them) and 18 Blues, Upon the Wings of An Answered Prayer became The National Derby Champion of All-Time. Thank You Jesus! 
A Huge Thanks to All of You that we trained with along the way, incouraged us, inspired us, directed us, made friends with and especially to those that Judged us.  
I am going to write a Book about the experiences we've had and this Journey we've been on. Please pm me if you have any comments that you would like to add. 
Thanks for the Derby Dance!
God Bless,
Bill and Micki


----------



## Kris Hunt

Hey Bill and Micki

What can be said that hasn't been said a thousand times, but CONGRATULATIONS I am so HAPPY for you both and for Ammo as well. She will be well remembered no doubt. So when you gonna breed her HEEEHEEEHEEE

Oh, and since you haven't been home for most of hunting season I hear that you'll be needing some help clearing off the excess roosters on your place, so I'm setting aside a full day just for YOU ) )) ))) ))))) I'll bring the [email protected]

YIPPEEEEEEEE A DREAM WAS DREAMT AND A DREAM CAME TRUE!!!!! A rare occassion for sure and if couldn't happen to a nicer couple who seem to be able to do it all.

Looking forward to seeing you back to MT.

Kris


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Kris Hunt said:


> Hey Bill and Micki
> 
> What can be said that hasn't been said a thousand times, but CONGRATULATIONS I am so HAPPY for you both and for Ammo as well. She will be well remembered no doubt. So when you gonna breed her HEEEHEEEHEEE
> 
> Oh, and since you haven't been home for most of hunting season I hear that you'll be needing some help clearing off the excess roosters on your place, so I'm setting aside a full day just for YOU ) )) ))) ))))) I'll bring the [email protected]
> 
> YIPPEEEEEEEE A DREAM WAS DREAMT AND A DREAM CAME TRUE!!!!! A rare occasion for sure and if couldn't happen to a nicer couple who seem to be able to do it all.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you back to MT.
> 
> Kris


A Dream Indeed! 
Thanks Kris! A Full day that's all? I'll make the orderves. We'll see you in Montana.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

JTS said:


> Bill and Micki,
> 
> Get a hold of me on your way back home and we will have to see if Ammo can HUNT and find real birds in flooded corn!!! I have just the spot to TEST her......hahahahahahahahaha!!!


If we come back your way we will definitely take you up on it. We bought Ammo for a Gun Dog/Hunting Dog. These next few months she will be doing a lot of that.  Hope to see you in our travels.


----------



## Kris Hunt

Moosetogooseranch said:


> A Dream Indeed!
> Thanks Kris! A Full day that's all? I'll make the orderves. We'll see you in Montana.


Got the guns cleaned, the 'refreshments' waiting and extra boxes of shells (you've seen me shoot  

Kris


----------



## Rick_C

Once again congratulations on a great run!!

I'm happy to hear you're going to write a book on your experiences throughout this journey. I can't wait to be able to get a copy.

Hoping to meet up again this next year. The pro I use will be in Ronan MT next year so maybe we'll see eachother over there.

Congrats and GET SOME REST! 

Rick


----------



## kindakinky

You asked for PMs, but I'm going to put my questions here.

First of all, as a fan of a lot of sports, I believe when a fan can experience greatness, even when just observing, a fan is thrilled. Who ever said "records are made to be broken" got it right, because, if we didn't care about records, we wouldn't keep them.

My questions are:
1. About the breeders of Ammo. Did they do the breeding to make derby dogs or were they just trying to make good field test dogs, or good hunting test dogs or what?

2. How was Ammo selected from the litter? Did the breeders know she had something special from day one or when did they know they had something special?

3. Or when was it you knew Ammo was something special? And what was it that gave you the clue? Was it a certain trait? Or a certain day of training? Or a certain AHA moment?

4. What did Ammo do differently from other dogs you have had it the past? Or did she or was she drastically different than other dogs you've had in the past? (Asking the breeder and owner this question.)

5. Did you videotape her training throughout her life so far? If so, are you going to offer it for sale? 

6. Ammo is female AND chocolate. Did either the sex or the color ever give you or the breeder pause as if to say she could not do this because of her gender, but, most of all, her color?

7. When you began to ask her to do some of this stuff, how amazed were you? In other words, were you at times in disbelief how great she is?

8. Her name is beautiful. Can you explain the meaning of the name and how you chose it?

9. When you traveled day after day and cared for her and loved her day after day, what did you think or say when you looked into those beautiful Ammo eyes?


----------



## limiman12

As far as number 6, what difference does it make of her color? if the dog has the goods they could be silver for all I care, well maybe not SILVER but.... ;-) Choco's may not be as prevelant in the FT game, but that is becasue black is the dominant color. And Gender? Wasn't lottie a girl as well? ;-) In fact some would say that females mature faster, so may in fact when given the chance have a better shot at a derby career. 

Just my cent and a half....


----------



## kindakinky

limiman12 said:


> As far as number 6, what difference does it make of her color? if the dog has the goods they could be silver for all I care, well maybe not SILVER but.... ;-) Choco's may not be as prevelant in the FT game, but that is becasue black is the dominant color. And Gender? Wasn't lottie a girl as well? ;-) In fact some would say that females mature faster, so may in fact when given the chance have a better shot at a derby career.
> 
> Just my cent and a half....


I was posing the question to Ammo's owners. They might have agreed with what you say or had a differing viewpoint before Ammo. That was the reason for the question: to ascertain whether or not color or gender ever crossed their mind, not to ascertain whether color or gender should have crossed their mind.


----------



## Jeff Huntington

I know that from seeing the litter at 6 weeks of age that there was actually another pup that seemed to be the ONE...now that dog does have a derby win and jam (her name is TEKA)...so she is no slouch.

I was looking at another litter at the time and we were playing with this litter. Hard to tell at 6wks old...you never know.

By the way, like Primo and Blue I have Colby from the second breeding. I got him to raise and sell also, but he is a marking fool and his line manners are incredible. I have hopes of putting a Grand title on him one day. In the grand game, line manners are everything.

I know Roux and Tyra will be bred one more time this winter, not sure how many pups have been pre-sold but check with Santa Fe Labs.


----------



## laker

I'll bet there is a waiting list for the next breeding...


----------



## Jeff Huntington

laker said:


> I'll bet there is a waiting list for the next breeding...


Its funny how people get on a waiting list then can't wait and buy something else. I would still check if interested.

Jeff


----------



## GilWlsn

Got Wilsons God of Thunder (Thor) OFA cerifications back today. Elbows - Normal Hips-----excellent!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Merry Christmas to All,

The Lord has Blessed us! 2009 has filled our Hearts with many Memories. God protected and guided us on a Journey across the United States. We put over 73,000 miles on our truck and not one accident, break down or ticket. If it wasn’t for the Lord’s Blessings we wouldn’t of been able to do what we accomplished.
We named “Ammo” Upon the Wings of An Answered Prayer to Thank the Lord for the unspoken gifts that we receive. You see, when I first spoke with Deb at Santa Fe Labs she told me All the puppies were spoken for. I spoke with her for a while and I asked to be put on a list, so that if anyone would happen to back out, that we could get one. Before hanging up I told Deb that, “If we get a puppy it would be an Answered Prayer.” Deb decided to ask those with puppies, if anyone would want to give up there puppy and be first on the list for the next breeding. Within a few days Deb called and said, “I have a puppy for you”. We decided at that time we would name Ammo to Thank the Lord for his Gift. We noticed at a very early age Ammo had a Gift. What we didn’t know was how Special that Gift really was. It’s though she had Wings and those Wings carried her to that final number. When Ammo reached 119 points and broke The High Point Derby Record of All Time, she still had time to set the record higher. At that point, I went to the Bible and looked up books that started with 119. There was only one and it was Psalm 119. I read each and every verse and I came across Psalm 119:131 which reads: I opened my mouth and I panted: for I longed for thy commandments. I thought to myself, Is this the number Ammo will finish with? The Lord continued to pour out his blessings and Ammo exceeded that number and finished her Derby career with 144 points. Ammo finished 29 points higher than any other dog in history. I went to Psalm 119:144 and it reads: The righteousness of thy testimonies is everlasting: give me understanding, and I shall live. Upon the Wings of An Answered Prayer “Ammo” will soon be awarded 2009 National Derby Champion and All Time High Point Derby Dog. The First and Only Chocolate Lab in History to hold the Title. More importantly Ammo’s name Upon the Wings of An Answered Prayer delivers a message. She was named for a purpose and she served her purpose well.
1 Corinthians 4:4 For I know nothing by myself: yet am I not hereby justified: but he that judgeth me is the Lord. 
May You and Yours receive All of Gods Blessings! 
Ye are of God, little children, and have overcome them: because greater is he that is in you, than he that is in the world. 
1 John 4:4 
Giving All the Glory to God!

God Bless you, 
Bill and Micki


----------



## Buzz

Congrats Bill. Hope to see you again around the Minnesota circuit.

Merry Chistmas!
Dave Bezesky, Mick, and Raven


----------



## Kris Hunt

Simply fantastic Bill and Micki. How wonderful that we are all BLESSED today and that we know and feel we are never alone when we have Faith.

Love You two.....Cheers and we want LOTS of pictures of the ceremony.

Kris


----------



## Ken Guthrie

How is that strechin' dog doing these days?


----------



## timn

There is quite a list i am on it.


----------



## Richard Finch

May God continue to bless you and Micki.


We are all truly blessed to be God's children.



Richard


----------



## GilWlsn

Once again, Congrats Mcki and Bill! Don't stop know! Brother Thor is ready to run Finished and the Masters next fall! OBTW Deb still has two male spots open for the Feb litter if anyone is interested.


----------



## Purpledawg

Todd Caswell said:


> Sorry but it It alll goes back to..........
> 
> 
> I know your a strong believer and a Christion but I don't believe YOU CAN'T PRAY A AVERAGE MARKING DOG INTO AN " AMMO " What if you had been blessed with a dog like the rest of the litter, an average field bred labrador reteievor? Then WHAT??????????
> 
> Todd, Seems you may not understand the power of our living Lord Jesus Christ who was born a man, and died like a man, but rose from the dead and lives to this very day. NOTHING is impossible for God, who has parted a red sea, raised dead men from the dead, healed lots of sickness, What seems impossible to man, is but a kick in the bucket for Jesus. Many blessings to Bill and Micki for the living testimony of the power of our Lord to those who carry the faith


----------



## Ken Guthrie

Oh geez, what has this place come to?

We got this...



> We are all truly blessed to be God's children.


and this in the same post....



> SHOOT EM' IN THE LIPS..........


----------



## Richard Finch

Be nice Gut.


You do any huntn with Clark this year?


I love the Lord and I love shooting poultry. 
Could be worse vices than either of those.



Richard


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Ken Guthrie said:


> How is that strechin' dog doing these days?


Any derby dog that has come to the line in as many consecutive starts as that puppy had (her derby win put her over the 100 point mark at Mid IL), and not only shows control, focus, and overall calmness, but actually calmly cracks her knuckles and stretches as she surveys the guns, would impress most. (or at least cause them to *take notice*)

I don't regret making that post about Ammo stretching at the line.

I guess I should not be surprised at the repeated referencing of it in a joking fashion.

I did not have any idea who Bill, nor who Ammo were until the 4th series of that test. 

Hope Santa was good to you Ken.

Chris


----------



## Juli H

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Merry Christmas to All,
> 
> The Lord has Blessed us! 2009 has filled our Hearts with many Memories. God protected and guided us on a Journey across the United States. We put over 73,000 miles on our truck and not one accident, break down or ticket. If it wasn’t for the Lord’s Blessings we wouldn’t of been able to do what we accomplished.
> We named “Ammo” Upon the Wings of An Answered Prayer to Thank the Lord for the unspoken gifts that we receive. You see, when I first spoke with Deb at Santa Fe Labs she told me All the puppies were spoken for. I spoke with her for a while and I asked to be put on a list, so that if anyone would happen to back out, that we could get one. Before hanging up I told Deb that, “If we get a puppy it would be an Answered Prayer.” Deb decided to ask those with puppies, if anyone would want to give up there puppy and be first on the list for the next breeding. Within a few days Deb called and said, “I have a puppy for you”. We decided at that time we would name Ammo to Thank the Lord for his Gift. We noticed at a very early age Ammo had a Gift. What we didn’t know was how Special that Gift really was. It’s though she had Wings and those Wings carried her to that final number. When Ammo reached 119 points and broke The High Point Derby Record of All Time, she still had time to set the record higher. At that point, I went to the Bible and looked up books that started with 119. There was only one and it was Psalm 119. I read each and every verse and I came across Psalm 119:131 which reads: I opened my mouth and I panted: for I longed for thy commandments. I thought to myself, Is this the number Ammo will finish with? The Lord continued to pour out his blessings and Ammo exceeded that number and finished her Derby career with 144 points. Ammo finished 29 points higher than any other dog in history. I went to Psalm 119:144 and it reads: The righteousness of thy testimonies is everlasting: give me understanding, and I shall live. Upon the Wings of An Answered Prayer “Ammo” will soon be awarded 2009 National Derby Champion and All Time High Point Derby Dog. The First and Only Chocolate Lab in History to hold the Title. More importantly Ammo’s name Upon the Wings of An Answered Prayer delivers a message. She was named for a purpose and she served her purpose well.
> 1 Corinthians 4:4 For I know nothing by myself: yet am I not hereby justified: but he that judgeth me is the Lord.
> May You and Yours receive All of Gods Blessings!
> Ye are of God, little children, and have overcome them: because greater is he that is in you, than he that is in the world.
> 1 John 4:4
> Giving All the Glory to God!
> 
> God Bless you,
> Bill and Micki


Thanks so much Bill and Micki, for writing this...what an awesome testament to your faith. It makes me realize how important it is that we continually give Thanks to God for his gifts to us...For what we have, and consider our possession is not really ours, but His, and it is up to us to use those gifts to the best of our ability, as you have done with Ammo....


I hope that the coming year brings you more success with your (His) phenomenal dog....

God Bless


Juli


----------



## Ken Guthrie

Chris Atkinson said:


> Any derby dog that has come to the line in as many consecutive starts as that puppy had (her derby win put her over the 100 point mark at Mid IL), and not only shows control, focus, and overall calmness, but actually calmly cracks her knuckles and stretches as she surveys the guns, would impress most. (or at least cause them to *take notice*)
> 
> I don't regret making that post about Ammo stretching at the line.
> 
> I guess I should not be surprised at the repeated referencing of it in a joking fashion.
> 
> I did not have any idea who Bill, nor who Ammo were until the 4th series of that test.
> 
> Hope Santa was good to you Ken.


Chris,

My post was not directed towards you or anyone in specific for that matter. 

If you think the stretching routine is cool, then that's cool.

I was just interested in the latest
on the choco dog. How has he faired in the Q?

Santa brings heavy straps of greenheads every year regards,


----------



## huntinman

Ken Guthrie said:


> Chris,
> 
> My post was not directed towards you or anyone in specific for that matter.
> 
> If you think the stretching routine is cool, then that's cool.
> 
> I was just interested in the latest
> on the choco dog. How has he faired in the Q?
> 
> Santa brings heavy straps of greenheads every year regards,


Ken, I knew you would want to hear from me on this one... Ammo has not run any trials since her last derby and first attempt at the all age back in TX. She made a very nice showing in that AM, going out in the 3rd series. Bill and Micki have been enjoying a nice break from the game, chasing deer, elk, waterfowl and upland birds on their place in MT. Word is Ammo really enjoys the hunting. Believe it or not, a 48 pound dog can and does retrieve geese! This is what it's really all about.... Bill


----------



## Ken Guthrie

huntinman said:


> Ken, I knew you would want to hear from me on this one... Ammo has not run any trials since her last derby and first attempt at the all age back in TX. She made a very nice showing in that AM, going out in the 3rd series. Bill and Micki have been enjoying a nice break from the game, chasing deer, elk, waterfowl and upland birds on their place in MT. Word is Ammo really enjoys the hunting. Believe it or not, a 48 pound dog can and does retrieve geese! This is what it's really all about.... Bill


That is what it's all about. Laying here in motel with mine after chasing green this morning.

Good to hear Ammo gets to do the real thing. 

Although, I'll be anxious how Ammo fairs in the spring. 

Best of luck to all.


----------



## Richard Finch

Gut,

You mashn some green in Texas??

Last three weeks in the bootheel have 
been phenomanal.

Happy belated holidays brother,


Richard


----------



## Bayou Magic

Pics from a couple of Dec hunts. Not exactly typical mallard country, but it seems to work well.










Gene and Roux with 2 limits of green










Matt and me with same










Prissy on one of her first hunts. Note the two leads and ecollar. The heeling stick is in the blind! She is a live one!

Hope the other dogs are getting to do what they are bred for.

fp


----------



## huntinman

Way to go Frank! That's a lot of training gear in the blind for one dog. Must be some shakin' and breakin' going on!!


----------



## Richard Finch

Nice pics of your girl Frank! She appears to be a very low drive critter!! Lol.

I think I have a log chain in the truck!! 


HA HA,


Richard


----------



## HEAVEN SCENT

Dear Micki and Bill, Merry Christmas and congrats on Ammo. Thank you for your testimony on your time with Ammo. As far as I can see, as long as there are tests in schools, new babies being born, wars going on and unexplained weather, among other things, there will always be prayers. And as long as we Christians are around there will always be thanksgiving and glory to God. God Bless you both, and Happy New Year!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Bayou Magic said:


> Prissy on one of her first hunts. Note the two leads and ecollar. The heeling stick is in the blind! She is a live one!
> 
> Hope the other dogs are getting to do what they are bred for.
> 
> fp


LOL. Now that's awesome.


----------



## Jeff Huntington

JTS said:


> The 3-peat is about due (Roux x Tyra) pups should be coming anyday now.............


 
deb must be overfeedin them dogs....they look fat Rage probably broke into the choco chips again


----------



## WRL

So how is Ammo doing? Any entries yet for the AA stakes coming up for 2010?

What about siblings? Did any of her siblings from the first litter (or second) get on the derby list too? (I don't know but I am led to believe the second litter doesn't age out until mid-2010??)

My Drake pups will be 1 year old in Feb. Hoping to hit a few derbies with them this year but "winter" and the process of moving is hindering that a little bit. Looking forward to the summer though.

WRL


----------



## SFLabs

WRL said:


> So how is Ammo doing? Any entries yet for the AA stakes coming up for 2010?
> 
> What about siblings? Did any of her siblings from the first litter (or second) get on the derby list too? (I don't know but I am led to believe the second litter doesn't age out until mid-2010??)
> 
> 
> 
> WRL


Lee,


Ammo is doing great. She's been enjoying her time off and having the time of her life hunting with Bill... 








As far as to what the siblings are doing. Only two of the 8 pups from the first litter went to FT homes. Littermate Roux's Golden Diamond In The Rough "Teka" owned by Brad Lhotak and currently with Steve Blythe ran 5 Derbies in 2009. Of those 5 Derbies Teka Won One and got a Jam. Of the second litter which just turned 1 year Dec. 2009 four of those pups went to FT homes and I've heard they are all doing great... Look for them to be running some derbies in 2010. We've got a 3peat with Tyra x Roux that is due any day now....


----------



## Bayou Magic

WRL said:


> So how is Ammo doing? Any entries yet for the AA stakes coming up for 2010?
> 
> What about siblings? Did any of her siblings from the first litter (or second) get on the derby list too? (I don't know but I am led to believe the second litter doesn't age out until mid-2010??)
> 
> My Drake pups will be 1 year old in Feb. Hoping to hit a few derbies with them this year but "winter" and the process of moving is hindering that a little bit. Looking forward to the summer though.
> 
> WRL


Talked to Bill P a couple of days ago and he and Ammo are in the hunting mode. I'm sure she will show up in AA stakes in the spring. One of her littermates ran a few derbies. I don't know if she listed, but I do remember she got a win.

The second litter doesn't age out until mid Dec this year. I kept the pick male from the repeat. He is doing very well (excellent water work), but the harsh winter has me a little behind where I would like to be. He learns quickly, so I'm not too concerned. My goal isn't to run him in a lot of derbies. We are preparing for AA work. He has a littermate here in OK with Joseph McCann that I am told is doing very good, and another named Rowdy will be running derbies for sure. Rowdy is on the east coast with a pro who was impressed enough with him he is buying a pup from the litter that is due Feb 2.

Best of luck with your pup. I have found these to be some really fun dogs.

fp


----------



## Bayou Magic

Deb,

You beat me to it. I'm stealing that photo for my website. Good to see Bill is getting some work out of that dog.

fp


----------



## WRL

SFLabs said:


> Lee,
> 
> 
> Ammo is doing great. She's been enjoying her time off and having the time of her life hunting with Bill...
> 
> 
> 
> As far as to what the siblings are doing. Only two of the 8 pups from the first litter went to FT homes. Littermate Roux's Golden Diamond In The Rough "Teka" owned by Brad Lhotak and currently with Steve Blythe ran 5 Derbies in 2009. Of those 5 Derbies Teka Won One and got a Jam. Of the second litter which just turned 1 year Dec. 2009 four of those pups went to FT homes and I've heard they are all doing great... Look for them to be running some derbies in 2010. We've got a 3peat with Tyra x Roux that is due any day now....


Very nice!

The second litter are just babies then. Should be fun watching that group through 2010!

WRL


----------



## WRL

Bayou Magic said:


> Talked to Bill P a couple of days ago and he and Ammo are in the hunting mode. I'm sure she will show up in AA stakes in the spring. One of her littermates ran a few derbies. I don't know if she listed, but I do remember she got a win.
> 
> The second litter doesn't age out until mid Dec this year. I kept the pick male from the repeat. He is doing very well (excellent water work), but the harsh winter has me a little behind where I would like to be. He learns quickly, so I'm not too concerned. My goal isn't to run him in a lot of derbies. We are preparing for AA work. He has a littermate here in OK with Joseph McCann that I am told is doing very good, and another named Rowdy will be running derbies for sure. Rowdy is on the east coast with a pro who was impressed enough with him he is buying a pup from the litter that is due Feb 2.
> 
> Best of luck with your pup. I have found these to be some really fun dogs.
> 
> fp


Well it looks like Roux/Drake are producing some nice pups. And fun to train! Its nice when they want to get out and work......

WRL


----------



## waterdogutah

New to the forums...but what a great read. Great job team Ammo way to set goals and achieve them.


----------



## GilWlsn

Test fire to see if I got it figured out how to get photos out of Photo Bucket.


----------



## GilWlsn

THANKS Jon!


----------



## Jon Couch

GilWlsn said:


> THANKS Jon!


No Prob Gil

See you in around 6.5 weeks

Jon


----------



## oakwood

Got Teka's ofa results back today. OFA Excellent!


----------



## huntinman

oakwood said:


> Got Teka's ofa results back today. OFA Excellent!


Way to go! Did you hear she has some new siblings?


----------



## GilWlsn

oakwood said:


> Got Teka's ofa results back today. OFA Excellent!


Congratulations Brad. Thor came back excellent too!


----------



## SFLabs

huntinman said:


> Way to go! Did you hear she has some new siblings?


Hey Bill,

You're right all 8 of them. Tyra x Roux 3peat puppies born Feb. 1, 2010. 5 Males, 3 Females. Momma Tyra and puppies are doing great. Congrats to Brad and Gil with Teka's and Thor's OFA Results.


----------



## huntinman

Hey Deb, why are they just lying there? Don't you have them retreiving yet?


----------



## Howard N

Bill, which one of them is yours?


----------



## GilWlsn

Howard N said:


> Bill, which one of them is yours?


Ya Bill...... come over to the "Chocolate" side!


----------



## huntinman

JTS said:


> He can't he's scared!!


I have had 2 chocolates in the past and would love one from this litter...the timing is just not good with 2 dogs here right now. If I got a third one, I might need to find a divorce lawyer (again!).


----------



## AmiableLabs

We mentioned our having whelped and raised Roux in our litter advertisement on the Classifieds Forum. 

And Drake. 

And others. 

What can I say -- we're good.


----------



## huntinman

AmiableLabs said:


> We mentioned our having whelped and raised Roux in our litter advertisement on the Classifieds Forum.
> 
> And Drake.
> 
> And others.
> 
> What can I say -- we're good.


And humble too


----------



## limiman12

So how long before those M's and F's come off of them, is that a sharpie you used?




;-)


----------



## SFLabs

limiman12 said:


> So how long before those M's and F's come off of them, is that a sharpie you used?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)


Limiman,

No sharpie, just Adobe Photo editing that I use.... I do this for the new owners so they can see the difference M/F along with the colored ribbons.....


----------



## GilWlsn

JTS said:


> HEY!!!!! Why didn't you do that for me and the Nut Job????


Hmmmm one pup litter. Lmao


----------



## Jeff Huntington

GilWlsn said:


> Hmmmm one pup litter. Lmao


 
Yea but it still would have helped Jeff


----------



## GilWlsn

Ha Jeff, I finally paid attention to your aviator. The boy is lookin good! How did the Hillman training day go?


----------



## Jon Couch

Thought I would share

Gator 1 yr old









Gator 2 yr old









Not a bad baysitter either


----------



## Jon Couch

Hey Gil you gonna be there when I pick up the new pup on the 20th. Thought It would be nice to get a pic with Thor and Gator with their Momma Tyra.

Jon


----------



## i_willie12

Jon Couch said:


> Hey Gil you gonna be there when I pick up the new pup on the 20th. Thought It would be nice to get a pic with Thor and Gator with their Momma Tyra.
> 
> Jon


He's going to be in Flordia!!!


----------



## GilWlsn

i_willie12 said:


> He's going to be in Flordia!!!


Not on the 20th. We don't leave until the 22nd and yes Jon I plan on it


----------



## mjh345

i_willie12 said:


> He's going to be in Flordia!!!


"Flordia"? That sounds like a social disease, Nathan


----------



## akbrowndogs

Jon, are you getting a male or female from the latest litter? 
Say hi to Deb for me!
Carol


----------



## huntinman

akbrowndogs said:


> Jon, are you getting a male or female from the latest litter?
> Say hi to Deb for me!
> Carol


Carol, you still fund raising for the Nigerians??


----------



## akbrowndogs

No my e-mail was hacked a couple of months ago! Someone else is collecting money in my name. Wish I was getting it! Jake is finally going to start earning his keep though. He has a hot date this weekend with a cute black lab female!


----------



## huntinman

Atta boy Jake!!


----------



## GilWlsn

mjh345 said:


> "Flordia"? That sounds like a social disease, Nathan


Vacation with wife and daughter........ gotta do what you got ta do


----------



## Jon Couch

akbrowndogs said:


> Jon, are you getting a male or female from the latest litter?
> Say hi to Deb for me!
> Carol


Hey Carol,

Getting a black female out of the Zoom X Rage litter this time. 

Jon


----------



## Jon Couch

akbrowndogs said:


> No my e-mail was hacked a couple of months ago! Someone else is collecting money in my name. Wish I was getting it! Jake is finally going to start earning his keep though. He has a hot date this weekend with a cute black lab female!


 
I hear ya! Gator has some babies on the ground right now 6 black females, 1 choc female, and 3 choc boys. Another litter should hit the ground by Sat. (all Chocolate) He has some more lined up for this spring. I can't wait to follow his pups to see how they come along. I have one coming in for training this summer. Should be fun.

Jon


----------



## huntinman

Congrats to Frank Price and his Brown dog AFC Wing Magic's Lousiana Roux MH for their Amateur 2nd (which completed his AFC) at Wichita Falls this weekend. Heard they had a real good Open as well. 

Anyway, I guess ol Roux will have to hang his hat on his own reputation now that he is a titled dog!!

Way to go Frank and Roux!!! Not bad for an old brown dog (or any color dog for that matter!).


----------



## Bailey and Cappy's Mom

huntinman said:


> Congrats to Frank Price and his Brown dog AFC Wing Magic's Lousiana Roux MH for their Amateur WIN at Wichita Falls this weekend. Heard they had a real good Open as well.
> 
> Anyway, I guess ol Roux will have to hang his hat on his own reputation now that he is a titled dog!!
> 
> Way to go Frank and Roux!!! Not bad for an old brown dog (or any color dog for that matter!).




Woohoo!!! Way to go Frank and Roux!!! Many congrats! I would proudly take another Roux pup!


----------



## Mike W.

Roux is running real hot right now....it's very impressive.


----------



## Warren Flynt

Alright, AFC!!!

Doesnt this qualify him for the nat am?


----------



## Tim West

Yes. Frank has informed me that he will be going for sure.


----------



## Bailey and Cappy's Mom

Tim West said:


> Yes. Frank has informed me that he will be going for sure.




Best of luck, Frank and Roux!


----------



## mjh345

Congrats to Frank and Roux!!


----------



## SFLabs

The TyRa x Roux 3 peat has got something to say:


----------



## CocoButter

SFLabs said:


> The TyRa x Roux 3 peat has got something to say:


Oh they are so cute. Do you have any left for sale??
Thanks Mark


----------



## finkomania

huntinman said:


> Congrats to Frank Price and his Brown dog AFC Wing Magic's Lousiana Roux MH for their Amateur 2nd (which completed his AFC) at Wichita Falls this weekend. Heard they had a real good Open as well.
> 
> Anyway, I guess ol Roux will have to hang his hat on his own reputation now that he is a titled dog!!
> 
> Way to go Frank and Roux!!! Not bad for an old brown dog (or any color dog for that matter!).[/Q
> 
> Very cool Congrats to Frank Price and Roux


----------



## huntinman

SFLabs said:


> The TyRa x Roux 3 peat has got something to say:


I think the price just went up!


----------



## GilWlsn

CocoButter said:


> Oh they are so cute. Do you have any left for sale??
> Thanks Mark


Be careful!! This is what they turn into!
<a href="http://s969.photobucket.com/albums/ae180/gilwlsn/?action=view&current=HRWilsonsGodOfThunder.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i969.photobucket.com/albums/ae180/gilwlsn/HRWilsonsGodOfThunder.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## GilWlsn




----------



## Jon Couch

GilWlsn said:


> Be careful!! This is what they turn into!
> <a href="http://s969.photobucket.com/albums/ae180/gilwlsn/?action=view&current=HRWilsonsGodOfThunder.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i969.photobucket.com/albums/ae180/gilwlsn/HRWilsonsGodOfThunder.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


I think Gill meant them to look like this



















Jon


----------



## GilWlsn

Come on Jon Throw up some GATOR PICTURES!


----------



## Dogtrainer4God

Congrats to Roux! That is awesome! My choco pup, Rio, (AFC Roux X HRCH Daisy SH) is doing awesome, hopefully an HRCH title this fall NICE dog


----------



## Jon Couch

Gill I'm sure you've seen this look in Thor's eyes before










Gator and Ammo









From this










To this in 2 yrs










Daddy Roux and Frank we are all so proud of you and what an accomplishment you have achieved.

Jon
Jon


----------



## GilWlsn

you mean this









First started pass at 4 months of age. Dang that Deb cantake great pictures. I love the splash off his left front foot.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God

Jon Couch said:


> Hey Carol,
> 
> Getting a black female out of the Zoom X Rage litter this time.
> 
> Jon


Hey, me too Jon! At least, me too as in getting a puppy from the litter. We are down for a black male..........excited! 
Got any names picked out? I think I am going to name this pup _Shooter_, after the old Coach on the Hoosiers movie that Coach Dale named as Assistant. Now for a name.....

Good luck with your pup,

Abby


----------



## Jon Couch

Dogtrainer4God said:


> Hey, me too Jon! At least, me too as in getting a puppy from the litter. We are down for a black male..........excited!
> Got any names picked out? I think I am going to name this pup _Shooter_, after the old Coach on the Hoosiers movie that Coach Dale named as Assistant. Now for a name.....
> 
> Good luck with your pup,
> 
> Abby


 
Thanks Abby

We are going to call her Duck Creek's Ragin Zoom Zoom call name "Zoey"

Jon


----------



## GilWlsn

Ha Jon, what time you going to be at Santa Fe labs on Saturday? My daughter is coming with me and I need to give her a couple of days to understand she can't sleep until noon, teenager! LOL


----------



## Jon Couch

GilWlsn said:


> Ha Jon, what time you going to be at Santa Fe labs on Saturday? My daughter is coming with me and I need to give her a couple of days to understand she can't sleep until noon, teenager! LOL


 
Hoping to be there in the mid morning I have to button down a time with the family. Not sure if we are going to leave late Fri night and drive right through or leave around 5 on Fri and grab a room on the way down. Waiting for the wife to make up her mind on what she wants to do. I will send you a pm when I know for sure, but would like to be there before noon on Sat so I don't hold up any of the puppies owners with later picks. I have second pic female.

Jon


----------



## GilWlsn

Jon Couch said:


> Hoping to be there in the mid morning I have to button down a time with the family. Not sure if we are going to leave late Fri night and drive right through or leave around 5 on Fri and grab a room on the way down. Waiting for the wife to make up her mind on what she wants to do. I will send you a pm when I know for sure, but would like to be there before noon on Sat so I don't hold up any of the puppies owners with later picks. I have second pic female.
> 
> Jon


Cool, I know things may be crazy there Saturday, but I'm going to have my equipment....... maybe we can run the boys!? We'll see. Deb, I know you lurking out there don't have Ron go to any trouble, I'll take care of it!


----------



## Jon Couch

GilWlsn said:


> Cool, I know things may be crazy there Saturday, but I'm going to have my equipment....... maybe we can run the boys!? We'll see. Deb, I know you lurking out there don't have Ron go to any trouble, I'll take care of it!


We'll see My stuff never leaves the truck so...........

Jon


----------



## Jon Couch

Well as you all probably know by now daddy Roux has obtained his AFC title and now has his open win with 3.5 points left for his FC. A huge congrats to Frank and Roux on your spectacular spring. Keep it up boys.


----------



## Clay Warren

Wow I just read that entire thread and all I have to say is...HOORAY FOR BROWN DOGS! I have been a fan of Ammo since her derby days and it was great to get the complete history on here from day 1. And congrats to Roux! That FC isnt to far out of reach now!


----------



## Jon Couch

Congrats Frank and Roux going 8 series in the Nat. Am is a great accomplishment. Way to go guys!


----------



## DMA

Congrats to Both Frank and Scott Spalding for taking two littermates to the Nat Am! Quite the accomplishment for that litter.


----------



## Jon Couch

Alright now I know there are some new Roux and Tyra pups that are around 6 months old where are all of the pics? You new guys need to keep up around here


----------



## waterfowlaholic

Jon Couch said:


> Alright now I know there are some new Roux and Tyra pups that are around 6 months old where are all of the pics? You new guys need to keep up around here


Hi Jon,

We have the second pick male out of this litter. I have a lot of pictures but haven't spent the time to figure out how to post them yet. By the way thanks for the link on the puppy bumpers. They are awesome! Magnum will do anything to get a chance to retrieve them and I mean anything. They did get kind of annoying after a while so I plugged them in order to keep them from squeaking. He still loves them though. 

Best Regards,

Kevin


----------



## Bayou Magic

Jon Couch said:


> Alright now I know there are some new Roux and Tyra pups that are around 6 months old where are all of the pics? You new guys need to keep up around here





waterfowlaholic said:


> Hi Jon,
> 
> We have the second pick male out of this litter. I have a lot of pictures but haven't spent the time to figure out how to post them yet. By the way thanks for the link on the puppy bumpers. They are awesome! Magnum will do anything to get a chance to retrieve them and I mean anything. They did get kind of annoying after a while so I plugged them in order to keep them from squeaking. He still loves them though.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Kevin


I've started a Facebook page for Bayou Magic Retrievers that has a photo album for Roux pups and other dogs and people that are somehow associated with Bayou Magic Retrievers. Anyone can post pictures and comments there. I'm hoping it will be a good place to store information and photos for everyone. This way the information has a better chance of staying current since it doesn't depend on me to update our website. The link is http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Ada-OK/Bayou-Magic-Retrievers/239101402260 . Feel free to put your photos, videos, and comments there.

fp


----------



## Jon Couch

Just wondering how many of the puppy owners from the Roux and Tyra breedings are on here. Let's get sin pics of all the pups. Just list your dogs name and what breeding they are from.

This is Gator from breeding #1


----------



## RedstarKennels

WING CONTENDER SH (#3 Roux X Tyra litter) AKA BIRDIE

In June of 2011 she got her JH Title
Sept 2011 her SH Title
Oct 2 2011 her 1st Master Pass
Oct 7th 2011 3rd place LRC Onaway Derby FT
I love my Brown Dawg...she's mighty special
Eternal Thanks to Frank and Deb  Hugs, Karen and Birdie


----------



## Joe Dutro

RedStarKennels-- She is a beautiful little girl. Good luck in 2012.


----------



## Taterboy

Okay I'm photo challenged but I'm here. 
Roux x Tyra litter #3.
Magic Bloux Marker - Call name Blue
2011-2012 Derby list with 17 points.

Chris


----------



## RedstarKennels

Thank You very much Joe! 

Chris...We Need to have a Pic of that Special Magic Bloux Marker....
send me her pic and I'll be happy to post it for YOU!!!
[email protected]

Karen


----------



## SFLabs

Taterboy said:


> Okay I'm photo challenged but I'm here.
> Roux x Tyra litter #3.
> Magic Bloux Marker - Call name Blue
> 2011-2012 Derby list with 17 points.
> 
> Chris


Thats ok Grandma can help you out.....hehehe


----------



## Jeff Huntington

Grandma can probably update this post herself.....


Waiting to get home to post pics of my boy.


----------



## Jon Couch

Karen Birdie sure looks a lot like Ammo


----------



## 3 black dogs

I can't belive I have missed this thread here is Birdie and Blues Littermate River who will be running qual this year. 

Chris


----------



## Janet Kimbrough

I don't have a pic to post up but will work on that over the weekend.

I have TyRoux's All Bout The Eyes call name Soul. He is out of #4 litter and is 11 months old. He probably weighs about 75 lbs and is full of "go" and I am having so much fun.

On the T pattern and is doing well.

Janet


----------



## Jeff Huntington

HRCH Huntington's Aged T Perfection MH

Colby was last pick of litter 2 and has proven to have special skills. He is the first dog that I trained from the beginning and got our HRCH at 21 months old. First grand pass at 28 months old with Derek Randle of The Retriever Academy (Colby was second to youngest dog to pass the Sp 11 Grand by 1 day) and Colby got his MH title at 32 months old.

Headin to TX this weekend to train with Derek for the Spring Grand in Wisconsin. Made it to the 3rd series of the Canada grand before someone told him he was a dog.

The greatest thing about him is he is still such a pup who loves his toy and ear scratch. No doubt this breeding has been a great combination. Can't wait to see some of the younger dogs roll.


----------



## NPursuit

This is Wing Magics Santa Fe "Jake" from Litter #3. After a rocky puppy start, he's hopefully on track now. Currently with Bill Eckett for the winter trip in Texas.


----------



## Jeff Huntington

NPursuit said:


> This is Wing Magics Santa Fe "Jake" from Litter #3. After a rocky puppy start, he's hopefully on track now. Currently with Bill Eckett for the winter trip in Texas.
> http://s251.photobucket.com/albums/gg295/SFLabs/?action=view&current=Jake.jpg



Was your boy with Dan Heard for basics? I've gotten to train with Dan several times great guy. Hope Jake is doing well with eckett


----------



## NPursuit

Yes he was with Dan for 13 months. He went to Bill's last July.


----------



## SFLabs

This is Santa Fe's Fire Fire Pants On "Fire". Fire is from our last TyRoux breeding, and will turn 1 year March 22nd. Currently with Pro Bud McConnaughey of Red Label Kennels and doing great. Smart gal and loves to train.


----------



## GilWlsn

Did everyone catch the main word....GAL! She sure has grown. What a ripped FEMALE! look at here compared to the male pictures.


----------



## Jon Couch

GilWlsn said:


> Did everyone catch the main word....GAL! She sure has grown. What a ripped FEMALE! look at here compared to the male pictures.[/QUOTE
> Gil,I can't believe you would post on this thread without putting a picture of Thor up


----------



## GilWlsn

Traveling. Can't post from phone. Will try when get to motel


----------



## akbrowndogs

Hey TyRoux gang! Who is running HT and or FT this year? We are doing both!
Might as well take advantage of all that training Jake's getting in Texas!
Hope all the dogs get their birds! Deb, Fire looks awesome!


----------



## Jeff Huntington

akbrowndogs said:


> Hey TyRoux gang! Who is running HT and or FT this year? We are doing both!
> Might as well take advantage of all that training Jake's getting in Texas!
> Hope all the dogs get their birds! Deb, Fire looks awesome!


Who is Jake with in TX? Colby in TX with Derek Randle at The Retriever Academy hopin to put the second grand pass on.


----------



## Jon Couch

akbrowndogs said:


> Hey TyRoux gang! Who is running HT and or FT this year? We are doing both!
> Might as well take advantage of all that training Jake's getting in Texas!
> Hope all the dogs get their birds! Deb, Fire looks awesome!


Carol,

WTH you and Gil with the no posting of pictures:shock: LOL


----------



## akbrowndogs

Jeff, Jake is with a young dog trainer named Dan Dennicus and my local pro from Alaska. They are in Wachahatchie, TX till May. 
Jon, sorry don't have any recent pics of Jake except for the ones from last year which I've posted on FB.


----------



## Jeff Huntington

akbrowndogs said:


> Jeff, Jake is with a young dog trainer named Dan Dennicus and my local pro from Alaska. They are in Wachahatchie, TX till May.
> Jon, sorry don't have any recent pics of Jake except for the ones from last year which I've posted on FB.


Who's the Alaska pro? I know a few of those folks. My black girl spent summer up there training one year with Steve Vires.


----------



## Howard N

The AK pro would be Baron Rea.


----------



## RedstarKennels

Birdie is going to help me Finish up her Master Title...and hopefully quide me to run her in QAA's... Birdie has a ton of work to do with me....She 'flashes' me LOOKS...like ..."GOt that MOM?" RIGHT THERE ....GOOD...
So ...ONWARD Christian Soldiers!
Karen


----------



## SFLabs

jksboxofchocolates said:


> I don't have a pic to post up but will work on that over the weekend.
> 
> I have TyRoux's All Bout The Eyes call name Soul. He is out of #4 litter and is 11 months old. He probably weighs about 75 lbs and is full of "go" and I am having so much fun.
> 
> On the T pattern and is doing well.
> 
> Janet


Just received these pics from Janet.....Here ya go. Thanks for the pics. Soul is nice looking!!


----------



## huntinman

One of these pups just finished the Canadian National. Congrats to the breeder's Deb & Ron Wehner. Owner of the stud, 
FC AFC Roux... Frank Price. And of course Bill & Micki Petrovish, owners of Ammo... 

This thread started when the first Tyra/Roux litter hit the ground and the proud owner began documenting their journey (which is continuing still). 

Thought it might be a good time for a little blast from the past.

Congrats Bill & Micki on a successful first season of All-age stakes. Looking forward to that breeding. (I am at the top of the list right??)


----------



## JimmyD

Great bloodline. I have an own daughter of Dakota's Cajun Roux that will bred late Autumn to Its All Over Now Baby Blue. I'm very excited about this litter.


----------



## Jon Couch

Here are a couple pics of some of Gator babies with some ribbons! Hard to believe it will be 5 yrs this fall from the day I picked up my little choco pup.

Thunder Bay's Down The Rapids "Indie" with his first started pass at 6 mo. old










Elysium's Medaglia D'Oro "Togo" UKC Upland pass at 15 mo.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

HAPPY EASTER to ALL. Giving all the GLORY TO GOD! God is my strength and power: and he maketh my way perfect. 2 Sam. 22
AFC CFC CAFC Upon the Wings of Answered Prayer NDC "Ammo" became an Amateur Field Champion today and qualified for the 2013 Amateur National.
THANK YOU to ALL.
Micki


----------



## 3 black dogs

Moosetogooseranch said:


> HAPPY EASTER to ALL. Giving all the GLORY TO GOD! God is my strength and power: and he maketh my way perfect. 2 Sam. 22
> AFC CFC CAFC Upon the Wings of Answered Prayer NDC "Ammo" became an Amateur Field Champion today and qualified for the 2013 Amateur National.
> THANK YOU to ALL.
> Micki


A big congrats to Bill , Micki and AMMO !!!!!

From Chris, Pat and River (Litter#3)


----------



## akbrowndogs

Big congratulations on Ammo's AFC!!


----------



## Rnd

Congrats Bill and Micki,

You have one fine animal in Ammo.


----------



## Howard N

Good going Bill, Mickie, and Ammo!!


----------



## JBWDVM13

Congrats Ammo. I have a 6 month old chocolate male out of Bleu, Roux's son. He's just getting started up in Nebraska with Bar Ten kennels


----------



## Howard N

*Great Pic!!*


----------



## Mark Sehon

Congrats!!!


----------



## rboudet

Congrats Bill, Mickie and Ammo


----------



## Jeff Huntington

Congrats Bill and Micki way to go Ammo!!!


----------



## Tim West

Congrats to Team Ammo. So happy you got back in the game and are KICKING ASS!


----------



## SFLabs

As the breeder of this fine animal "Ammo" I am just thrilled to have a Field Champion from our breedings. Congrats to Bill, Micki, and Ammo. See ya at the National!!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Remembering the past: 



Moosetogooseranch said:


> I believe Leonard F started FF with Chena River Chavez at 16 weeks. I asked Howard N when he FF Chena River Wild Lady "Pricy" and he told me at 4 and half months. We trained with both of these individuals and watched both of these pups work. Our pup Ammo is extremely bidable and doing the work. She is at a point in her training were if we do not FF her we would not be able to take her to that next level. I do agree that this seems to be very young. However, it is definitely not unheard of.










Originally Posted by *DRAKEHAVEN*
Howard,

What was the effect of that early pressure on later training ? PM is ok. 

JK

Howards reply:

Pricey's and Chavez's acomplishments are a matter of record.

Chavez had 119.5 open points and 42.5 amateur points according to the AKC store. 

Pricey had 112.5 open points and 43 amateur points at the same sight. When she was a puppy I certainly didn't want to hold Pricey back she took what I presented to her and wanted more. 


Howard Niemi
__________________________________________________________________________

Thanks for the Memories! 

Thanks Everyone!! 

Received news from Bill last night that, Upon the Wings of an Answered Prayer won the Canadian Open yesterday. I apologize for not getting the results. I hope someone will please post them. Thanks in advance. And let the peace of God rule in your hearts, to the which also ye are called in one body: and be ye thankful. Col 3:15 Grace be with you. *Micki *





​


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Moosetogooseranch said:


> HAPPY EASTER to ALL. Giving all the GLORY TO GOD! God is my strength and power: and he maketh my way perfect. 2 Sam. 22
> AFC CFC CAFC Upon the Wings of Answered Prayer NDC "Ammo" became an Amateur Field Champion today and qualified for the 2013 Amateur National.
> THANK YOU to ALL.
> Micki


Bill and Micki,

Congratulations. It was only a matter of time. 

One of the most memorable times that I've had holding a scorebook in a retriever event was the Mid IL derby that I judged with John Gassner. It was my first time meeting you in person and my first time seeing Ammo run.

She's a special retriever. I'm glad your hard work is continuing to pay off.

Chris


----------



## Annette

Congratulations Miki,Bill and Ammo!


----------



## SFLabs

Woooohoooo Congrats to Bill, Micki and Ammo. Nice job!! Choco Love


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Chris Atkinson said:


> Bill and Micki,
> 
> Congratulations. It was only a matter of time.
> 
> One of the most memorable times that I've had holding a scorebook in a retriever event was the Mid IL derby that I judged with John Gassner. It was my first time meeting you in person and my first time seeing Ammo run.
> 
> She's a special retriever. I'm glad your hard work is continuing to pay off.
> 
> Chris


Chris Atkinson, indeed that day was very special and it was truely an honor for "Ammo to break 100 points with you and John Gassner Judging. Thanks for the dance and for all that you do for God and the dogs! 
Many, many thanks to all of you who have encouraged us with your kind words, and best wishes. It has been a blessing to us to have had an opportunity to meet, compete and or train with you. Wishing you all much success and a life filled with joyful memories. 
Got a call from Bill that, Upon the Wings of an Answered Prayer won the Canadian Open on Sunday, which gives Ammo a Canadian Open Double Header Win. There were no Amateur stakes run this weekend, just 2 Open Stakes. That qualifies her for the 2013 Canadian Open and Amateur Nationals. Again, sorry I did not get any other results. I sure hope someone from Canada can post here or is there somewhere its being posted? Congrats to all the placements and finishers. 
Col 3:16 Let the word of Christ dwell in you richly in all wisdom; teaching and admonishing one another in psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing with grace in your hearts to the Lord. Wishing blessings upon you, Micki


----------



## huntinman

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Praise the Lord! Upon the Wings of an Anwsered Prayer "Ammo" Jammed the Western Missoula Trial at 6 months old.


Ammo won the limited at the North Dakota club trial today. Qualified for the National. 

You've come a long way baby! AFC CFC CAFC Upon The Wings of an Answered Prayer "Ammo" .... Kind of has a good ring to it!! 

What a spring you have had... Finished over 50% of your All-Age Stakes... 6 Wins combined US & Canada(3 US & 3 Canada) 38 All-Age points combined US & Canada (21 US & 17 Canada). Qualified for four Nationals US & Canada. 

Congrats to Ammo and Bill and Micki Petrovish

Edit: Bill called me from Pre-National training this morning. Ammo is a half point shy of her FC... 
(The good news is the hard one is out of the way!)


----------



## Chris Atkinson

huntinman said:


> Ammo won the limited at the North Dakota club trial today. Completed her FC and Qualified for the National.
> 
> You've come a long way baby! FC AFC CFC CAFC Upon The Wings of an Answered Prayer "Ammo" .... Kind of has a good ring to it!!
> 
> What a spring you have had... Finished over 50% of your All-Age Stakes... 6 Wins combined US & Canada(3 US & 3 Canada) 38 All-Age points combined US & Canada (21 US & 17 Canada). Qualified for four Nationals US & Canada.
> 
> Congrats to Ammo and Bill and Micki Petrovish


Congrats to Bill and Micki. Ammo is indeed one special labrador. She is an example of what can be accomplished with a combinatin of: Luck, hard work, good breeding/genetics, and other ingredients....in no special order.

Way to go!

Chris


----------



## RockyDog

Way to go Ammo! Congrats to Bill and Micki!


----------



## huntinman

Chris Atkinson said:


> Congrats to Bill and Micki. Ammo is indeed one special labrador. She is an example of what can be accomplished with a combinatin of: Luck, hard work, good breeding/genetics, and other ingredients....in no special order.
> 
> Way to go!
> 
> Chris


You got that right Chris... And every now and then a dog and person hook up and become a great team. So all those ingredients you mentioned plus the one I just mentioned have happened here. At least that's what I believe...


----------



## txrancher

Duck Creek No Ducks Just Gators


----------



## mjh345

Big props to Bill, Micki, and Team Ammo


----------



## Bayou Magic

Congrats to team ammo. Not a bad year to date.


----------



## Richard Finch

Wow!!! Just Wow!!!



Richard


----------



## Jeff Huntington

Congrats Ammo and Bill and of course Santa Fe Labs for breeding this spectacular animal and breeding the other litters.


----------



## Sharon Potter

Awesome news...congrats! I'm a big fan of Ammo...and a big fan of Roux, who's a pretty special dog too.


----------



## huntinman

Sharon Potter said:


> Awesome news...congrats! I'm a big fan of Ammo...and a big fan of *Roux, who's a pretty special dog too.*


That's for sure Sharon! He's made old Frank look good a few times...;-)


----------



## Chris Atkinson

I believe congratulations my be in order. *CNAFC Ammo* is rumored to be ready to deliver *NAFC Tubb* puppies. 

My source is pretty close to her.

Congrats to Bill and Micki (and those on the list).

I sure hope she and Tubb pass some of this greatness on to their babies!

Sincerely, Chris


----------



## Rnd

Keep us posted,

been a long time comin.....


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Wish I was one of those on the list.


----------



## Bayou Magic

It's about time!!!

fp




Chris Atkinson said:


> I believe congratulations my be in order. *CNAFC Ammo* is rumored to be ready to deliver *NAFC Tubb* puppies.
> 
> My source is pretty close to her.
> 
> Congrats to Bill and Micki (and those on the list).
> 
> I sure hope she and Tubb pass some of this greatness on to their babies!
> 
> Sincerely, Chris


----------



## Casey A

That's weird, I didn't see it posted on the classifieds page... 

Congrats! Those should be some special pups heading to special homes!


----------



## windwalkers swan song

Congrats time will tell !


----------



## RJW

Chris Atkinson said:


> I believe congratulations my be in order. *CNAFC Ammo* is rumored to be ready to deliver *NAFC Tubb* puppies.
> 
> My source is pretty close to her.
> 
> Congrats to Bill and Micki (and those on the list).
> 
> I sure hope she and Tubb pass some of this greatness on to their babies!
> 
> Sincerely, Chris



Chris, I had gotten a text from a friend last week about this but wasnt' sure if it was true or not(ya know how rumors fly in the dog world). Obviously it was true. Good luck to those on the list and I can't imagine any other litter that will have or has had more public eyes on it then this one. Again, good luck to those on the list and to the owners of the awesome parents.


----------



## Dave Farrar

Wow, what a great breeding. Looking at this entire thread, especially the early posts is interesting. From Bill _"__Ammo weighed 21 lbs last thursday at 13 weeks. She is retrieving marks at 200 yards with lots of factors. Pretty amazing!"_ Early on, he could see she was special.

Ammo began FF at 17 weeks and a few questioned that decision.
_"__You're doing FF at 17 weeks?? I'm no Danny Farmer or nobody like that, but that seems way too early to me...IMHO"
_
_"I rarely do this, nor do i know of your training 'successes' or knowledge- but i feel this needs to be said:

Force Fetching a dog at such a young age is generally, not exclusively, but generally, a poor decision. ... because you have a puppy from exceptional parents in no way qualifies that dog for the same walk"

We often get sooo excited to have our exceptional puppies with exceptional breeding and high expectations. But like Mary Howley said just a few weeks ago- it is reasonable to expect certain traits to carry from the parents, just dont assume the walk will be the same."

_I guess you could say that it worked out OK.


----------



## jacksonsmith

New to the forums...but what a great read. Great job team Ammo way to set goals and achieve them.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

RJW said:


> Chris, I had gotten a text from a friend last week about this but wasnt' sure if it was true or not(ya know how rumors fly in the dog world). Obviously it was true. Good luck to those on the list and I can't imagine any other litter that will have or has had more public eyes on it then this one. Again, good luck to those on the list and to the owners of the awesome parents.


No doubt this will be a highly anticipated litter. I'm pretty sure there have been litters with just as much hype around them. Windy/Chopper, Gracie/Maxx, and the Kweezy litters are a few to mention.


----------



## Clint Watts

I just read this whole Thread from the beginning. What a great story. Ammo sounds like an amazing retriever. Hopefully I will get to see her run some day. Congratulations to her owners.


----------



## Clint Watts

My CLM Cooper is Ammo's nephew. I was told this when I purchased him but did not really understand who or what that pooch really was. I was purchasing him mainly because of the sire as I have a previous pup out of him. Wow, Ammo is a rockstar.


----------



## SFLabs

Less than 2 weeks to go till there are Ammo puppies....


----------



## RJW

Jacob Hawkes said:


> No doubt this will be a highly anticipated litter. I'm pretty sure there have been litters with just as much hype around them. Windy/Chopper, Gracie/Maxx, and the Kweezy litters are a few to mention.



How many of those litters you mentioned were/are pre cell phone, pre computer, pre social media in general?


----------



## Rnd

SFLabs said:


> Less than 2 weeks to go till there are Ammo puppies....


that is a great pic....

I had the pleasure of watching Ammo n Bill run the 2013 Canadian National Open.... They are the real deal ... Because of a no bird I couldn't watch the tenth ( I was throwing the long retired). Other than that I saw all her work...the breeding not withstanding..... Many things came together to make this dog what she is.... Her environment , training and everyday life....good luck to everybody that gets one of these awesome puppies.....


----------



## huntinman

SFLabs said:


> Less than 2 weeks to go till there are Ammo puppies....


Nice pic Deb...

*Ammo x Tubb puppies!!!*


----------



## huntinman

RJW said:


> How many of those litters you mentioned were/are pre cell phone, pre computer, pre social media in general?


Doesn't matter, they were all great litters. 

Jacob has a habit of offering back handed compliments when it comes to Ammo. 

People like him were among those who thought she would never be an all age dog without knowing anything about the dog in the first place.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Don't start spreading propaganda now. I've done no such thing.


----------



## lovegoldens

What are some good resources to starting training in your yard like you did?


----------



## Clint Watts

SFLabs said:


> Less than 2 weeks to go till there are Ammo puppies....


Any Ammo pups yet? Anybody know who is on the list?


----------



## huntinman

Clint Watts said:


> Any Ammo pups yet? Anybody know who is on the list?











No pups yet, but Ammo is making her bed!

I know one guy on the list... Ahem...


----------



## Clint Watts

Congratulations to that one guy on the list, hopefully he can keep us updated.


----------



## mjh345

Clint Watts said:


> Congratulations to that one guy on the list, hopefully he can keep us updated.


That one guy on the list is the lucky fellow who just posted prior to you.I feel confident that Bill will keep us posted on the prospect


----------



## huntinman

mjh345 said:


> That one guy on the list is the lucky fellow who just posted prior to you.I feel confident that Bill will keep us posted on the prospect


Lets just say that with Tubb and Ammo for parents, the genetics are good. The rest is a crapshoot. If I do my part we may have some fun. Looking forward to the ride. Hopefully the pup gets some of mom and dad's traits. 

By the way, my Slider pup Pepper is just about ready to start running some trials herself. Entered in her first trial in a couple weeks. Be nice to get back out there.


----------



## mjh345

Enjoy the ride Bill; It should be a fun one with that pedigree
Have fun and Good Luck; pups keep us old farts young


----------



## huntinman

So, with thread on Lukes great derby career and the confusion around total starts etc... Went back and looked at Ammo's again. Originally thought she had over 100... It is actually 86. Still a lot... But remember, Ammo was running derbies on her 6 month birthday and actually won when she was 8 months old. So for folks all knotted up about points per trial... 1.67 ain't bad... But consider many of the trials she got jams or nothing at all, came in that early period when many where saying it was crazy to be running her at all. In reality, it was probably part of her education. 

Comparing these dogs is fun, but it is like comparing baseball greats... There is no right or wrong, they are all good. 
Bullet and Ammo were big derby stars back in 2009, now the two Purina All Age winners in the same season and both National winners in the same season as well. Wouldn't that have made a great breeding? Can't happen, but fun to fantasize about.


----------



## LabFan

*Pistol*

Thought you might want to know that she passed her first Senior leg this weekend in Oregon. Other than her eagerness to get to the holdling blind, she behaved herself and did the work.---Barb


----------



## HEAVEN SCENT

We give thanks always to God who has blessed us with these wonderful dogs. We are asking for prayers for 'Upon the Wings of an Answered Prayer' "Ammo". DOB 11/06/2007. She was diagnosed with inoperable liver cancer on 11/30/2016. She is comfortable at home with Bill and Micki. Ammo is not taking any medicine, she is receiving lots of hugs and prayers. We are praying for a Miracle from God! Please pray with us. Thank you.


----------



## ZEKESMAN

Sad to hear. Best wishes. Vic


----------



## lennie

Very sad, Strong prayers for Ammo and her "family".

Earlene


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Rest In Peace Ammo. 11/06/07 - 02/14/2017. 

Micki and Bill spent 9 Valentines days with Ammo. 

She made her her mark on our sport in so many ways. 

Bill and Micki, my deepest condolences to you. Ammo was lucky to have you. You were lucky to have her. 

Thank you for sharing Ammo with so many of us!

Chris


----------



## bamajeff

We all love our dogs and have great memories of times spent together when this day comes, but boy Bill and Micki hit the mother lode. To train, compete with, spend almost a decade with one of the best ever is something most will never get to experience. Doesn't make it any easier(likely harder), but those memories last forever. Not bad for a little brown dog.


----------



## Tim West

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-QrEQFdw6Y&feature=youtu.be

Video I took of Bill running Ammo in the 2014 Sunflower Amateur. I was in the holding blind with my dog Bleu, full brother to her out of the second litter. She smacked it. Pardon the shakiness. It was shot with a cell phone. I'm still kicking myself for not bringing my good video camera.


----------

